# NEED UPDATES PLEASE!! Want a BFP by Christmas? Santa's list.**53/265 BFPs so far!!**



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies,

I'm making a Christmas List for Santa :happydance:

Add your name, what No. child you are TTC and a short message to santa and I will update with dates of :bfp: as and when we get them!! :wohoo::dust:

Please Santa we have been very good this year, we would love a *BIG FAT POSITIVE *for Christmas!! :hugs:


:hugs: live_in_hope TTC No.1 :hugs:
_"Santa, you know how long it's taken us to get here and what our journey has encountered along the way, so please let this happen for us, we have been so good and if you can give us this one thing I promise I will never ever ask for anything ever again!! We will love our baby more than anything in the world  xxx"_

:hugs:mrsessex TTC No.3:hugs:

:shrug:05mummy07 TTC No.3:shrug:

:bfp: :happydance:mrs_lukey TTC No.2:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 2/01/11 :bfp:

:hugs:kelsey111 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"dear santa i have everything in my life i want and need apart from a baby so please let my dreams come true and give me a BFP" _

:hugs:hope4bump TTC No.2:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, not only have I been a good girl, but if we get a BFP before/for Christmas, I promise to be a good girl in 2011 as well....oh, and I'll have an extra big glass of milk and cookies waiting for you xxx"_

:hugs:pink80 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"When you check your list you'll see that we've been very good, we don't mind if they're pink or blue and we'll take very good care of him/her. Thanks Santa. p.s. give dasher, dancer, prancer, vixen, comet, cupid, donner & blitzen a kiss from me..." _

:hugs:Feelcrazy TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear 'santa' and Jesus, I promise I will be the best mother I can be. I could really use some help this month. Please, please give me a bfp for Christmas."_

:bfp: :happydance:butterfly80 TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, I have been such a good girl and had a fantastic year as I got married to the most perfect man ever  that getting pregnant would be the icing on the cake. Although I am happy all I really want is a BFP. If I got this I would be the happiest girl in the world and would be on  please give this to me Santa. Love forever and ever xx PS milk and cookies will be waiting for you on Christmas Eve x" _
:bfp: 11/11/10 :bfp:

:hugs:emmalouise121 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, me & my DF have been very good this year, and would LOVE to have a BFP for Christmas. It's all I ask for this year. It would be the bestest present ever! x" _

:hugs:Mrs S-M TTC No.1:hugs:

:hugs:xxxemsxxx TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Please Santa, a BFP is the only thing on my list this year. I promise I have been a very good girl, and my DH has been a very good boy. xx" _

:bfp: :happydance:Mrs Poppy TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 31/12/10 :bfp:

:shrug:ToxicFox92 TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Please Santa, I've been good, I promise I'll be the best Mummy in the world!"_

:hugs:nevertogether TTC No.1:hugs:

:shrug:betty14 TTC No.1:shrug:

:hugs:justmarried TTC No.2:hugs:

:bfp: :happydance:mmdrago TTC No.1 :happydance: :bfp: 
"_I've been a good girl, Santa, I swear!_"
:bfp: 28/11/10 :bfp:

:hugs:icantdecide TTC No.1 :hugs:
_"please santa can i have a BFP and can i keep it for 9 months please pretty please."_

:hugs:PocoHR TTC No.1:hugs:

:hugs: sparklegirl TTC No.1 :hugs: 
_"PLSE PLSE PLSE PLSE PLSE SANTA, I HAVE BEEN A VERY GOOD WIFE, LOVER, FRIEND, DAUGHTER & GIRL p.s it can also be before" _:winkwink:

:shrug:MrsEvans TTC No.1:shrug:
_"please please please Santa" _

:hugs:Nat0619 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Please Santa, all we want for Christmas is a BFP "_

:hugs:MrsH1984 TTC No.1:hugs:

:bfp: :happydance:Missy TTC No.2:happydance: :bfp:
_ "Dear Santa, please can I have a BFP by christmas? I've been a very good girl and Lexie would really like a brother or sister to play with  x _
:bfp: 26/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:future_numan TTC No.2:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, I have asked for very little over the years but family means everything to me. I ask for just one more baby to hold under my heart."_

:hugs::Lollylou  TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Pretty please!!!!!!!!"_

:hugs:lol2811 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"This is the only present I want and I've been a good girl all year round."_

:hugs:JuneBride2010 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"I SO want to give his parents (and mine) a gift of a Grandchild!!!"_

:hugs: PugMama22 TTC No.?? :hugs:
_"Dear Santa, Please send me a +HPT for Christmas this year! I promise to be a good girl!"_

:shrug:Pusskins TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Dear Santa, I really want my BFP for xmas please. Thank you!" _

:shrug:boogie82 TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Dear Santa and our Heavenly Father, we are a host of families, wanting the ultimate blessing; to become parents!"_

:bfp: *CHRISTMAS* :happydance:victorial8 TTC No.1 :happydance: *CHRISTMAS* :bfp:
_"Please could I get a little bean to grow and care for for xmas. I know that you are very busy around xmas santa, so you can also deliver it early too if it saves you any hassle!! x x" _
:bfp: *CHRISTMAS DAY 2010 *:bfp:

:shrug:baby3144  TTC No.1 :shrug:
_"Dear Mr.Santy Please giving us/me the best gift anyone could ask for a healthy baby"_

:shrug:waiting4stork TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Dear Santa, please can we have bump number one in time for christmas, we promise to be good a good mummy and daddy, been trying for nearly 2 years please can we have one in 2010 xxxx" _

:shrug:ncmommy TTC No.2:shrug:
_"Please Santa give me my Christmas miracle, a sticky bean!"_

:bfp: :happydance:MRSRICHRS2K TTC No.3:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, can we please have the best xmas pressie we could ever wish for baby no 3 x "_
:bfp: 30/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:janeybaby TTC No.4:hugs:
_"Dear Santa all we want for Christmas is to complete our family xxx"_

:shrug:jah07-Jennifer TTC No.1:shrug:
_"wanting a positive test and a sticky bean for christmas!"_

:bfp::happydance:Waiting4astork  TTC No.1 :happydance::bfp:
_"Please can I have a BFP for Christmas, Santa. It's all I want, and I promise not to ask for anything else"_
:bfp: 21/11/10 :bfp:

:bfp: :happydance:Tegans Mama TTC No.2 :happydance: :bfp:
_"Our little lady would love to be a big sister" _
:bfp: 24/11/10 :bfp:

:bfp::happydance:Addie25 TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"Dear Santa, Christmas is my favorite holiday and would love to get a BFP be4 this Christmas. We are going on a family reunion in December and it would be nice to share the great news with family who lives far away in person!"_
:bfp: 13/12/10 :bfp:

:shrug:kittenly TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Dear Santa... I have had a wonderful year, marrying my DH after losing touch with each other for 5 years and finally finding each other again, a baby would be the icing on our splendid cake! And my DH is a big kid when it comes to Christmas and a BFP would be the best present i could ever give him!! Thank you Santa_

:bfp: :happydance:Stickyplum TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Please Santa can i have a baby for xmas x i dont want any presents for me anymore just want a new addition for the family to spoil x x Please Please Please"_
:bfp: 9/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:Cherrylicious TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, I would love a BFP and a sticky bean for christmas"  _

:bfp::happydance:SarahJane TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"look Santa let's do a deal... BFP for me and I won't break it to all these other ladies that your are not real"_
:bfp: 23/11/10 :bfp:

:shrug:Killeen_TTC TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Dear Santa, My husband and I have been really good this year and would love a BFP for Christmas this year. We don't care if it is a boy or a girl, both or more, we will love it or them with all our heart, We even have a room all ready for the baby/babies so Please Santa. XOXO
PS. I will leave you some milk and homemade gingerbread cookies for you"_

:bfp::happydance:SMFirst TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"Dear Santa, We are currently trying for our first baby. This has been a year of big events for us: bought a house (with a room just right for a baby!), got married, DH turned the big 4-0 and now to round it out, a BFP by Christmas would be wonderful! Santa, it could just be a secret between you and us (well and likely all the ladies on BnB hehe!). We've been really good all year and promise to be good unto others as well 
Thanks, S+M._
:bfp:21/11/10:bfp:

:shrug:honey08 TTC No.2:shrug:
_"pls let me have a BFP for xmas xx"_

:hugs:Seoj TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, Please bring me a BFP by Christmas.... that would be THE best Xmas and Bday present EVER!!! lol. I've never really asked for much- even as a kid, so you do kinda owe me.... just saying. Not that I hold a grudge, but if I can use that as leverage... then I'll do what I have to do...
Pretty please Santa!!!!! Wishing you a wonderful holiday season with lots of helpful elves and reindeer to make this Christmas the BEST! Hot chocolate hugs and marshmallow kisses... xoxo _

:shrug:RubyRainbows TTC No.2:shrug:
_"Dear Santa, Please check your list twice... i've been very good! Please send us a BFP & a sticky bean for Christmas... to complete our family!" _

:bfp: :happydance:MsJMouse TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, Please can we have a BFP and a sticky bean for XMAS! That would be the best xmas present we could get. We don't care if it is a boy or a girl as look as it is healthy."_
:bfp: 30/12/10 :bfp:

:shrug:meya TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Dear Santa, My husband and I have been really good this year and would love to have our first BFP for Christmas. We don't care if it is a boy or a girl, we will love him or her with all our heart. XXX" _

:hugs:tallybee TTC No.3:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, we would be so happy to have our BFP for Christmas, it would make that time of year so much more special for us. We are trying to do everything right, been good as we can all year - so please can we have that sticky bean?"_

:shrug:mumo20 TTC No.2:shrug:

:hugs:Sambatiki TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa,I think my letter must be getting lost in the post... surely you cant forget me 3 times in a row. Please, please Santa can I have a for keeps. Promise to be really really good! xxxx Testing date 15th November... if next test date 14th December._

:hugs:Miss Jennifer TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Hoping for a Christmas Miracle!!" _

:bfp::happydance:TrinityMom TTC No.4:happydance::bfp:
_"Please Please Santa, give me a little sticky girl bean for Christmas"  _
:bfp: 27/11/10 :bfp:

:shrug:sjlttc TTC No.1:shrug:

:shrug:loubylou88 TTC No.1:shrug:
_"me and DH have a lovely home and loving family.... just would love to tell people over the christmas period i was expecting!!! would make every1's christmas!!!"_

:shrug:AmorT TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Dear Santa, I never want anything more in life than to be a mother. The love and the passion I have go beyond, and the feeling of having my own is what I dream for. Santa please fulfill this for me by Christmas so I can have not just a great christmas present but birthday present as well. ;-) Thats all I ask for. _

:hugs:Sweet_Alida TTC No.2:hugs:
_"Dear Santa,
My DD would love a little brother or sister and we would LOVE baby #2!! Please send me an Early Birthday(BD is Dec. 26!) and Christmas present by giving me a BFP!! I promise to make special cookies and have ice cold milk waiting for you. Love, Debbie _

:shrug:IMPEARL TTC No.1:shrug:

:hugs:amethyst77 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Hubby and I have been very good this year, and have tried very hard to get a bfp. We would love to have a bfp as our very special Christmas gift. xx"_

:hugs:BlueFairy TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, Can you please have a word with your friend Mr Stalk  and ask him to deliver us a lovely BFP in time for Christmas? We've been very good this year  and we deserve some good news  xxxx" _

:bfp: :happydance:bluejen TTC No.1 :happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, you never did bring me that pony...time to redeem yourself. Ta."_
:bfp: 2/11/10 :bfp:

:bfp: *CHRISTMAS* :happydance:Phantom TTC No.1 :happydance: *CHRISTMAS* :bfp:
_"Santa, I've never been more ready for anything. It's time my whole family got a gift!"_
:bfp: *CHRISTMAS DAY 2010* :bfp:

:shrug:BBCLopez TTC No.2:shrug:
_"Dear Santa I've really tried to be good this year. I have lost my father this year and have been so sad. Having a healthy uncomplicated pregnancy and a strong healthy child is all I ask for Christmas." _

:shrug:bbdreams TTC No.1:shrug:
_"Dear Santa (Jesus), I have tried to be reeeeallly good this year! And I've prayed really hard. We have been trying really hard for about two years and we need a lot of help. Please bless us with a healthy pregnancy for Christmas!!! Love to you. (Amen)"_

:bfp::happydance:jreece TTC No.2:happydance::bfp:
_"Dear Santa, please bless our family with baby #2 this christmas. The only thing my hubby and I want for xmas is a little sibling for our precious son." _
:bfp: 24/11/10 :bfp:

WinterBride TTC No.1

Allie84 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa and God, my little angel would have been due at the New Year, so a BFP by Christmas would be wonderful. My husband and I long to be parents; we have nothing but love to offer a little one.Thank you!"_

:hugs:ttc1st_at_40 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Santa, please remember me this year!! Would love to have a little sticky bean to carry around with me on Christmas Day !! Thank You"_

:bfp: :happydance:SammieGrace TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, God and Jesus, All I want for Christmas this year is a baby for my husband and me! Our angel baby Samantha would have been 1 year old on December 29th, and we miss her an awful lot. Please send up a Christmas miracle! Love, C. PS. Also, please bring extra BFPs for all my friends on BnB! We cant wait to be mommies! _
:bfp: 7/12/10 :bfp:

:bfp::happydance:MandyV TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"Dear Santa, My husband and I would love for you to give us the one thing we dream of this Christmas and beautiful healthy baby !! Please and thank you"  _
:bfp: 11/10 :bfp:

Isos23 TTC No.1
_"Santa, I promise I have been a very good girl this year"_

Matila10 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, I'd like nothing more for Christmas than that amazing glow And excitement of being pregnant with our first"  _

ashtonbarnett TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, My Hubby and I sure would love our sweet little baby we have been praying for for christmas! Everyone in the Family will be so excited, especially Grandpa since he/she will be coming on his birthday!! Please get this letter in time, this is our last chance before christmas!! thanks!!! _

:hugs:Kristeeny1 TTC No.1:hugs:

:bfp::happydance:SamiraNChris TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"Pleassssssssse santa!! give me a BFP this year!!!!! _
:bfp: 15/11/10 :bfp:

MrsMatt TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, We'd love a healthy girl or boy bubba bean in time for Xmas please. It'd be Number 1... and very much loved. Also all my lovely B&B friends.... especially those who have lost angels or been trying for ages xxxxxxx" _

:hugs:katiekittykat TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, All I want for Christmas is a BFP to make our little family complete xxxxxx"_

:hugs:lifechanging TTC No.3:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, Please make my youngest a big brother. He wants to be one so bad!" _

Mrs Luck TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, please can me and hubby have the best christmas and anniversary present we could ever hope for, a beautiful baby to complete us. Thanks in advance  x x x x" _

:bfp: :happydance:xLisax TTC No.2:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 2/12/10 :bfp:

Solstice_3 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa all I want for Christmas is a wee healthy baba  we don't mind if it is a  or a 
"_

:bfp: :happydance:donna79 TTC No.2 :happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa we would love a brother or sister for our little girl and our 3  " _
:bfp: 30/11/10 :bfp:

:bfp: :happydance:wannabenewmum TTC No.1 :happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 1/12/10 :bfp:

want a baby TTC No.1
_"Dear santa all i want for christmas is a healthy baby, it dosnt matter about the gender!thank you" _

Kayleigh Lou TTC No.3
_"Dear Santa, I know there a lot of other ladies here that have been waiting longer than me but could you possibly swing my way with a big fat BFP this Christmas. Christmas 2008 you gave me a fab present but unfortuently the Angels took that gift away from me. I am hoping to keep this one. Much Love xxx "_

:hugs:silverbell TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, All my husband and I want for Christmas is a BFP We're so happy and content and very ready to bring a child into our lives. We have so much love to give and a wonderful home in which to give it. I wouldn't want anything else for any Christmas as long as I lived. If you could gift us with a beautiful, shiny BFP we'd be forever grateful. Christmas, after all, is the time for miracles."_

hoppingforbaby TCC No.1
_"Santa I have been trying for a long time please bring me a bfp soon!!"_

little_star7 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, hubby and i have been ttc#1 for a year now and if you could send a baby our way it would be greatly appreciated. p.s. please give Rudolph and Frosty a hug for me cause i love them. Thank you" _

:bfp: :happydance:Beth_welshy TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, I know I originally only had one wish this year but I now have two. I hope you don't think I'm being greedy. 
My first wish is for my mum to get better from her breast cancer! I might be an adult but I still need her!! 
My second wish is for DH and I to have a sticky BFP. These are my only wishes and if you can only grant me one can it be for my mum! Thank you
Xxx" _
:bfp: 6/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:Sarachka TTC No.1:hugs:

Nashville31 TTC No.2
_"Heavenly Father (and Santa), Please bless my family with a Christmas miracle. You know our struggles. We have been TTC for 5 years...with two angels already in heaven. Please make my family's wish come true. It's the "big gift" that my daughter wants for Christmas."_

crystal2010 TTC No.1

Ruskiegirl TTC No.3
_"Dear santa , we have been waiting for a long 9 and 3/4ths of a year for number 2 please bless me with a little baby before christmas , this is my last year trying and i only have 2 more cycles to get pregnant in , We really want to share our life with another child!" _

Showgirl22 TTC No.1
_"that would be the best present ever!"_

 #100!!RebeccaW40 TTC No.1 #100!!
_"Dear Santa, All I want for Christmas is a BFP please. I can do without diamonds and even without chocolate if you can make this happen for me. We have been TTC #1for 6 months and my body clock is ticking at a rate of knots.Thankyou. R x" _

snl41296 TTC No.2

kitten TTC No.2
_"Dear Santa, Theakston would really like a little brother or sister to be baking at Christmas please!"_

:bfp: :happydance: sparky32 TTC No.3 :happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 3/11/10 :bfp:

LuckyInLove09 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, I haven't written you a letter in at least 10 years and so I would like to apologize for that. Hope you, Mrs. Claus, the elves, and the reindeer are all doing well. I would like to ask you for only one thing this year and that's a BFP! Pretty please! I promise to bake the cookies from scratch. Love, Cass." _

zimmy TTC No.1

engineerchica TTC No.1

:bfp: :happydance:lovelykiwi TTC No.2:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: Nov 2010 :bfp:

:hugs::hugs:lilmackate TTC No.3:hugs::hugs:
_"Dear Santa/Jesus, Please bless our family with a third child. I promise we will love this blessing and give plenty of hugs and kisses. Cayden keeps asking me for a baby please give him another brother or sister."_

Kake1980 TCC No.1
_"We have been very good for a year now and I hope Santa brings us a BFP for our first little monkey for Christmas  "_

:hugs:MrsCrabsticke TTC No.1:hugs:

:hugs:fisher640 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"One cycle left now before Christmas PLEASE Santa, that would be the BEST Christmas present!"_

nypage1981 TTC No.2
Message from nypage1981's Daughter- "_Dear Santa- Please give me a baby sister. I am 6 years old and would be the best helper. I have been very good. I love my family and just wish we could add to it. Thanks Santa!"_

:bfp: :happydance:StephBord TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
:bfp: 28/11/10 :bfp:

mamaball TTC No.3
_"Blessed with two beautiful children but praying for one more x"_

SiBelle TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, You have given me everything I wanted and more. A wonderful husband, a healthy circle of friends and have always put the right opportunities in my path for me to learn and grow into who I am today. My husband and I would love an opportunity to share our wealth of love and happiness with one of your angels. If for some reason, you don't feel we are ready, I promise I'll do my best to understand. Thank you for everything, SiBelle"_

lilkittykeio TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, My husband and I our trying for our first please please please give us the most wonderful gift this season of a BFP.
P.S. we have been very very good."_

butterflydebs TTC No.1
_"been a very good girl this year please bring me a bfp for christmas"_

kita TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, I asked you last year for this one gift.. maybe I was not good enough.. But Im doing better now! Now we both have well paying jobs, Im finishing up school with A's.. We can totally do this now! All we want for christmas is a sweet sweet baby of our own (or two..). I can make some BANGIN' cupcakes for you to break the milk and cookies tradition"_

clairbear26 TTC No.1
"_Santa you know what we would like more than anything, please _"

:bfp: :happydance:Caroline TTC No.1 :happydance: :bfp:
_"Please Santa, DH & I would love a BFP for Christmas. I've been patiently waiting for the right time in my life to ask for this gift... a baby would mean everything to me & make my life perfect"_
:bfp: 30.11.10 :bfp:

:hugs:lexus15 TTC No.2:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, My Xmas list is only the following: A great BFP! Thankyou.x"_

WinterSong4 TTC No.1
_"please please Santa bless us with the wonderful gift of life...a beautiful and healthy baby!!"_

MrsJerome TTC No.1
_"Would love to be preggie by Christmas and my b-day (December 20th) would be the best present ever for us and for our entire family. Please Santa!!!"_

hlynn TTC No.3
_"i would love a bfp by christmas so i could tell my mom when she comes to visit..i cant wait for my 3rd beautiful baby! please santa"_

:hugs:Hopin&Prayin TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Just a happy and healthy baby... Thats my one last wish. My only wish"_

Mrs.iwnamkabb TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa! All I want for Christmas is a BFP!! I'd tAke a winner winner turkey dinner + if that works even better for you!!"
_

brunette TTC No.1
_"will be our third Xmas together and can't imagine anything more perfect than the possibility of being able to tell MrB he's going to be a Daddy!"_

:hugs:lornapj83 TTC No.5:hugs:
_"trying to conceive baby number 5 a much wanted lil princess or prince xxx"_

:hugs:loolaBear TTC No.4:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, Sadly i lost my precious angel at 17 weeks in september, i would be completely speechless (for once!) if you brought me a nice super strong sticky BFP this christmas. I never want for nothing, this is my one and only wish, to help me to complete my family.
i received a BFP from you two years ago after gaining bad news from my doctor, to then be bless with two tiny bundles, a repeat performance would be grately appreciated   thank you for starting my life two years ago and thank you (in advanced!) for completing my family. I have been a very good girl and will continue to be a very good girl. Thank you Santa, Kindest Wishes Loolabear xxxx"_

:bfp: *CHRISTMAS* :happydance:Aster TTC No.1:happydance: *CHRISTMAS* :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, I prayed last christmas that I may get the best gift of all but this year I am putting it in writing! Please bless me and my gorgeous DH. xx"_
:bfp: *CHRISTMAS DAY 2010* :bfp:

PrincessJ_x TTC No.1

:bfp: :happydance:liz_legend TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 17/12/10 :bfp:

:bfp: :happydance:Braven05 TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"I've wanted nothing more since I was 5 years old than to be a Mommy and now that I've found the man I'm going to spend my life with and we can try for our first little one, I am anxious and hoping to see a BFP for Christmas! Come on Big Guy, I know you can make it happen, I *still* believe in you!"_
:bfp: 9/12/10 :bfp:

JeanBean22 TTC No.1
_"please santa!!"_

Lydi TTC No.1
_"Please Santa, this is all we could ever want and ask for!! Much love, Lydia and Daniel xx"_

:bfp: :happydance:MiisDior TTC No.3:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa...been hoping and praying for a seasonal bfp. To make it an extra special christmas with a little brother or sister for Our princess in heaven, two little angels also in heaven &our baby boy cayden."_
:bfp: 4/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:Lisa40 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Hi Santa, it's me. I know I said for 31 years that I didn't want a  but... well I've changed my mind. Please throw away all of those other silly letters asking for material things and visit me this year with good news of a 
I don't even mind that I won't be able to  and that I'll be  over xmas. I'll be the happiest girl alive. PS please find the time to visit all of these other wonderful ladies too as they are just as deserving. Thank you"_

:hugs: Elhaym TTC No.1 :hugs:
_"If you give me a BFP for Christmas I promise I will get you lots of lovely sherry and yummy mince pies. I don't want anything else this year, just 2 lovely lines would make us so happy! I promise to be a good girl."_

Kayaen TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, You were always nice to me when I was little. Please send us someone to share your generosity with for next year"_

:hugs:mrsashley TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dearest Santa, Please give me a BFP sticky bean this year..I've been a saint!"_

wonderstars TTC No.1
_"So Santa, how about we do things easy for once. I'd really like a BFP for Christmas, I promise to be good. I may even try eating health and exercising just for this purpose. I'm 30 but I'll even leave a plate of cookies out for you. Thanks Santa._

:hugs:Amber_Lynn822 TTC No.1:hugs:
"We have a whole lot of love for that someone special =] "

:hugs: Maxina TTC No.1 :hugs:

bekib10 TTC No.1
_"Pretty pretty please Santa give me a BFP for Christmas! I have so much love to give a  You can give me just a satsuma for all the other years if you grant my wish this year _

:hugs:BeesBella TTC No.1:hugs:

Faylinameir TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, please make our wishes come true, we've been trying for almost 6 years. Its the only thing, myself, my husband, and even our step son is asking for XMAS. He really wants a younger bro/sis!"_

:bfp: :happydance:jules22 TTC No.2:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 14/12/10 :bfp:

cantwaitforu TTC No.1

hurryupbaby TTC No.1
_"Please Santa - I don't want anything else and I have been so, so good!!!"_

Lashes85 TTC No.4
_"Dear Santa,Im going to be greedy and ask for 2 things. Please please please give me my BFP for christmas (i would love a August baby)!! But.... Please please please please let it be a little girl . I have been really good, and there is nothing in the world i want more then a PINK BFP for christmas!! I will never ask for anything again I promise to leave more mince pies this year hehe xxx"_

hayley1982TTC No.
_"Dear santa.as far as i know ive never written to you to ask anything for christmas before.please santa could you send us some dust to help us create a baby.weve had lots of problems so far to have a baby.we were given the gift of our boys and angel through icsi and are hoping for a miracle natural bfp.i dont want anything else santa.just a sticky bfp in the colour pink.but would be happy for any baby aslong as was made by us and not the doctors.thank you santa for listening.
Hayley"_

honeybee88x TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa as Im sure you know we have had a rough few years. You were very nice last year and gave me my amazing fiancee (now Husband) but this year we would both love a little baby to complete our family. Please please please can we get our BFP for christmas. It would make us happier than anyone could believe. Thank you"_

:bfp: :happydance:Leann83 TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, I would be very very happy if the only thing I got this Christmas was a nice BFP! I have been a really good girl so if I could just have this one thing would be most appreciated  If not I'm afraid I'll have to resort to withholding milk and cookies!!!  _
:bfp: 20/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:KellyW1977 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, Please can I have my very first BFP for christmas ??? Ive been so good all year. Thanks in advance. Kelly xxx"_

Hispirits TTC No.1

Russians123 TTC No.1

:bfp: :happydance:MrsSimp123 TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 20/11/10 :bfp:

:hugs:morri TTC No.1:hugs:

:bfp: :happydance:Trixie15 TTC No.1 :happydance: :bfp:
_"Santa, please bring us a BFP for christmas and let it stay with us through next year!"_
:bfp: 29/12/10 :bfp:

sma1588 TTC No.1
_"santa,im trying for #1 hoping it happens by at least new years so i wouldnt mind a late present!!!! i dont mind if you bring me a late present being me a precious baby as long as i get it, ive been pretty good through the year and really NEED this.i dont mind if its pink or blue or even X2"_

Quest55 TTC No.2

:bfp: :happydance:Tigerlilies TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
:bfp: 23/11/10 :bfp:
Mishou TTC No.1

:hugs:grandbleu TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Please Santa I have been very good this year and want to be a mom more than anything. Give me the best present this hopeful mom could ever ask for this year. I don't want anything else " _

:bfp::happydance:MrsRNI TTC No.2:happydance::bfp:
_"Dear Santa please give us a BFP this xmas we've got 1 little miracle and would love another to complete our family."_
:bfp: 19/11/10 :bfp:

Anne24 TTC No.1

KerryAnne02 TTC No.1
_"dear santa ive been trying for 13 months! This is my last cycle i can try cause my doctor is putting me on bc if im not succesful cause im very irregular! love Kerry anne!!!"_

:hugs:LKF TTC No.1:hugs:
_"All i want for christmas is happy and healthy baby. Pretty please_

jenbrem TTC No.1
_"Dearest Santa, BFP would be our dream come true. Please, please, please let us finally have our dream. lots of love, the bremners. xxx"_

Pixie p TTC No.2
_"Please Santa send us a little brother or sister for my son, we are not fussy which. Thankyou, good luck and fingers crossed for us all x"_

princessjulia TTC No.4
_"hi santa please could there be baby in yr stocking for me this year i ask you last year and yes i got my wish but my poor angel died in june 2010 so please i would like to have bundle of joy in life for next year if pos. i am mum to iaac aged 4 tristan 11 and chloe 14 we have all been really good xxx" _

:hugs:kellymarie86 TTC No.2:hugs:
_"Santa i dont ask for anything but please could you bring me a sack of baby dust for me and everyone who is TTC thx. Cookies and milk this year  "_

GreenOrchid TTC No.1

:hugs:Giftmum TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Please santa i need BFP as xmas present. I will be very grateful."_

:bfp::happydance:bekc2005 TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"Dear Santa, Please can I have a baby for christmas? It would make the sticky bean's mummy and daddy very happy and it would be an amazing christmas present for all our family and friends too!!! (and then my sister can stop nagging me to be an aunty!!! lol)Thanks"_
:bfp: 25/11/10 :bfp:

fallenangel78 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, please, please, please could I have a sticky bean for Christmas? I'm trying to be very good and haven't had a single drop of caffeine since May and I'm trying my very hardest to keep away from the lovely wine...We're both dying to be proud parents and there really is nothing we want more"_

:hugs: erin7707 TTC No.2 :hugs:
_"Dear Santa, Lexi is almost 2 years old, and she really wants to be a big sister. She always plays well with the babies at daycare and she tries to feed her babydolls all the time. She's ready for a baby brother or baby sister, and so are Mommy and Daddy.. Could you please help us out? 
Thank you!! We'll leave extra cookies out this year!!"_

RachaelMoore8 TTC No.1
_"i got married in August and me and my husband are trying for our first baby, would be the best xmas present santa could give us if i had a BFP as our first xmas together as a married couple."_

hippylittlej TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, We would love a BFP in time for Christmas. We would love my BFP to lead to a happy healthy baby born after 37 weeks. Jen and Matt xx"_

:hugs:Naaxi TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dearest Santa,Today was my first IUI with donor sperm. I should know by December 4th and it would be amazing to get my BFP for Christmas."_

:bfp: :happydance:MissMummy2be TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"All we want for xmas is a BFP"_
:bfp: 7/12/10 :bfp:

:bfp: :happydance:SilverWillow TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, it has been the most amazing year, got married (to the most wonderful man in the world), moved into our new house and done it up. To get a BFP for xmas would be the perfect end to the perfect year! xxx"_
:bfp: 4/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:britt24 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa,There is only 1 thing i would like this christmas and that is a BFP please, me and my husband got married this year and would love this to end the year please please please put BFP on your delivery list xx"_

:bfp: :happydance:princess.leah TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 28/11/10 :bfp:

:hugs:missy123 TTC No.2 :hugs:
_"Dear Santa, I have been TTC #2 for over 3 years now,i would really love if you could bring me my baby for Christmas,i wanted one last Christmas and the Christmas before that and even the Christmas before that and it never came!! i have waited so patiently  my son wants to be a brother so much! please grant my Christmas wish and make us the happiest family ever, we want 2011 to be our year of total happiness  im so ready for this..its the only present i want more than anything and if you get me this i promise i wont ask for anything again!!
there is milk and cookies in it for you" _

CbLbwantababy TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa Claus, All I want this Christmas is a BFP and a happy and a healthy baby boy/girl as a result 9 months later!! Please Please Please!!!"_

dilly839 TTC No.1
_"Our first x-mas together...we would love to have a BFP as a gift!! TTC our 1st! 
There seems to be no way...but I will keep the faith! Good luck to everyone!"_

:bfp: :happydance:angi120 TTC No.2:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 22/12/10 :bfp:

Kay_Baby TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, For Christmas we would love a BFP. It's been a long, and at times, difficult year and we would love to end the year knowing that next Christmas will be a 1st Christmas."_

angelcake71 TTC No.
_"Dear Santa, Please can I have a BFP for christmas.. that I hold on to for 9 months.. and forever after that..I have already had the heartache of an e/p and me and my new hubby would love a baby of our own, Thankyou xx" _

:bfp::happydance:londonchi TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
_"'Please Santa, You have been kind enough to provide me with 9 furbabies but this time I would like a human baby!"_
:bfp: 11/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:tootsweets TTC No.1:hugs:
_"On Xmas eve 2009, my beautiful boyf looked into my eyes and said 'let's make a baby'! I felt amazing, but was convinced it would happen straight away. 11 cycles later, we're still waiting! Please let our christmas wish come true this year xxxx" _

Princess82 TTC No.1
_"We have been trying concieve for over 2 years for our first baby. If I get a BFP by Christmas, it would be the best gift I could ever imagine....Please Santa xxxx"_

plutosblue TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa - I have been good and got married to my wonderful husband. Now an honest woman I held my end of the bargain and now its your turn. Hop to it and sprinkle some of that magic dust our way pleasums!"_

hannie TTC No.2
_"Dear Santa, if I promise to be very nice, kind and loving this year would you please bring me a big enormous BFP wrapped up in a glittery bow. X "_

jojo74 TTC No.2
_"Please Santa could we have a bfp for Christmas, myself, my husband and son have all been good and would be sooo happy ! Xxxx"_

Laura lou TTC No.2
_"my precious little boy needs a brother or sister, we would love a christmas BFP to make our Family complete"_

iprayforbump TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, I'd love a BFP by Christmas!"_

zb5 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, the only thing on my Christmas list is a BFP! It would also make my DH very happy, and we've been very good! It will even fit in my stocking."_

#200!! mountaineerWV TTC No.1#200!! 
_"Dear Santa, The only thing I ever wanted to be was a mommy. So please bring me a BFP for Christmas. It's the only thing I've asked for this Christmas."_

:bfp: :happydance:blueeyedgirl1 TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, Please may I have a BFP for Christmas? It would be the best possible present for us...and to give to our families. Thanks Santy, BEG & her OH "_
:bfp: 4/12/10 :bfp:

Tanzibar83 TTC No.1
"Dear Santa, The last time I saw you I was amazed you knew my name and was really pleased to see you at my house...20 years on it would be wonderful if you could have a cheeky work with the elves and of course Mrs Claus to see if you could all wish long and hard for my husband and I to get a positive on our HPT this December (being a December baby myself I'm sure you can do something amazing for me) "

GraciesMom TTC No.1
_"Santa, we've been very good this year, everyone around us is having luck. Please let us be lucky number 12 (11 people we know are pregnant) Baby Dust to everyone!!!! "_

justvee1 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, We have been trying to conceive for 7 months now wit no luck. We would be VERY blessed if you could bring us a BFP for Christmas this year. It all we really want. Thank you in advance! JustVee "_

Lisa84 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, Im not a demandin person and i havent really asked u for much.... Well thats a lie i did ask u for pink bike when i was 10 which u managed to get down the Chimney and a Mini Cooper Convertible last year which u didnt :/ Pretty please can u bring me an early Crimbo prezzie. Its our anniversary on the 24th so a BFP on that day would be fab!! If you do that then i promise i will leave u some Sherry and Mince Pies and maybe even a carrot for Rudolf"_

:hugs:babyhopes2010 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, Iv been such a good girl! and really think i deserve a christmas BFP,I couldnt bare another Christmas without having a baby. my and my dh are so inlove and after nearly two years i think we have waited long enough! Oh and i make excellent yummy mice pies "_

EAKF3253 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, All we want for Christmas is two pink lines! "_

EJW147 TTC No.1
_"Dear santa, everynight I dream about being an amazing mommy and I know someone as wonderful and jolly as you could help make my dream come true! All we are asking for Christmas is a BFP followed 9 months later with a healthy baby!"_

LiSa2010 TTC No.2
_"Dear Santa, All I want for Christmas is a BFP! Please give me an early Birthday present."_

:bfp: :happydance:Prettykitty TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 9/12/10 :bfp:

paula181 TTC No.2
_"Santa please please please can i have a BFP this christmas, i have been a very good girl and i will be the best mummy to the lil bundle of joy kiss: He/she will also have a fantastic daddy and a beautiful sister who will love them and protect more than anything in the world Pleassssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  xx "_

hollyrose TTC No.2

purplerain82 TTC No.2
_"Dear Santa, this will be the only present i have asked for this year, i would love to get my BFP and promise i will be a good girl all 2011 p.s my DD would love a brother or a sister too "_

:hugs:katy1984 TTC No.2:hugs:
_"dear santa we recently lost our much wanted baby at 8 weeks in october,im already a mummy to my gorgous little man reesey boy who's 6 (im sure you know him very well by now) It wud be the best christmas present EVER if i cud get a BFP and give my special little man a much wanted sibling that he's so longing for PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!! "_

:bfp: :happydance:crystal69uk TTC No.3:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, Please can I have my BFP before Christmas please, It is also my Birthday 29/11/2010 and I promise I will do without all of my Birthday presents if you can give me a BFP before Christmas. Many thanks"_
:bfp: 5/12/10 :bfp:

MissSazra TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, I don't need a present to open on Christmas Day this year, I am willing to wait 9 months for the best gift ever. Life has been tough this year as you know, but now things are great and me and the new hubster would love a bundle of joy to complete our lives! Thanks Santa  "_

RoseRed7 TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa,
All I want for Christmas this year is a little one. You know that I would give my life for this child and take care of it to the best of my ability. If you could send me a girl, I would be extra grateful, but I would be ecstatic either way! It has a beautiful family to come into and we are ready!! Thanks,Mary"_

:bfp: :happydance:buggy TTC No.1 :happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 28/12/10 :bfp:

picklepot TTC No.1
_"Dear Father Christmas, There is nothing else my hubby and I would love more than that BFP - the first for both of us. WE have both been VERY good and will ask nothing more of you - PROMISE "_

:hugs:arpeters TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, All my husband and I want for Christmas this year is to be able to tell both of our families that we are expecting our first little angel. Thank You."_

Dumpling TTC No.1
_"Dear Father Christmas, please can I have my first ever little BFP for Christmas? It won't take up much room on your sleigh! Dx"_

:hugs:justonexxx TTC No.1:hugs:

kalysia TTC No.1
"_Dear Santa, I would be eternally grateful if you would pay me one more visit, and bless me with a growing little one. Just think, he or she would be one more loving child to send you a letter! With Love, Me_"

:hugs:angelwings666 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, I've been very good this year, and really, I would happily give up all the gifts just to have two lines on a little plastic stick. Please?"_

tryingtrying TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa,
As I sat down to write my "Christmas list" this year, I did not know what to put on it. It was blank. I stared at the paper for hours. The only thing I want for Christmas is a little baby. It felt so silly to write "a baby" down on that piece of paper because it seems like just yesterday that I WAS the baby writing a list asking for a baby DOLL. I have been TTC#1 for 7 months now. Please give me a Christmas miracle. I am losing hope. -tryingntrying/Cassie"_

BrainsBeauty TTC No.1
_"To Santa & My Lord and Savior, I would really love my first bundle of joy this holiday season. I know the true reason for the season and the meaning of it. It is not about the gifts or material possesions. It's about the love of family and the birth of a very special child. Me and the Hubby would be so blessed if I could have a child of my own. And we promise to do our best raising that little miracle."_

mama ttc TTC No.1

:hugs:KRR627 TTC No.1:hugs:

:hugs:happygal TTC No.3:hugs:
_"Dear santa. i know other ladies on here have been trying for longer and deserve to get a bfp before me, but we started ttc last night just in time for ov and id be soooo happy if we got our bpf for baby number 3 in time for christmas"_

futuremom TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, Me and my husband have been very good this year. Plz Plz give me a BFP this Christmas to complete our family"_

:bfp: :happydance:want2bamum86 TTC No.7:happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 23/12/10 :bfp:

:hugs:punk_chick TTC No.4:hugs:
_"Dear Santa I know I usually ask for perfume for christmas but this year can I have a BFP instead xxx "_

esele TTC No.1
_"Please santa all i want is a fat positive."_

:hugs:1stBaby2011 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, If you can help me get a "sticky" bean this Christmas, I will be the happiest woman on earth. I know it's a lot to ask, but I have to try!"_

:hugs:ArmyWife0710 TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, please send us a baby army brat! Love, your favorites."_

:bfp: :happydance:MrsKTB TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
_"Dear Santa, Me and my lovely new husband would very much like baby # 1 for Christmas this year! We have both been very good all year and promise to continue to do so!"_
:bfp: 21/12/10 :bfp:

SKAV TTC No.3
_"Santa, I mc today..this was supposed to be my 3rd and last baby  Hoping for a miracle...pls shower ur blessings for a BFP.....! My boys need a sister! even another brother will be more than welcome  "_

jellymummy TTC No.1

:hugs:trying 4 3rd TTC No.3:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, I would love a BFP for Christmas this year. I have 2 wonderful daughters from another marriage but my husband of 2 years and I don't have any together and would really love to have a baby together. We have been trying for 2 1/2 years now. I don't want any presents except a BFP . Please please please bring me my Christmas wish!!!!!!! Love, Amy "_

:bfp: :happydance:cacahuete TTC No.1 :happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 17/12/10 :bfp:

FaithLola TTC No.3
_"Dear santa, i really really would love a christmas BFP i am desprite to give my 2 little girls a brother and i promise ill be a good girl next yr! this yr i have been so good, giving up smoking and drinking and being a good mummy and getting up early and going bed early! please please santa can i have a BFP i dont want anything else! "_

:hugs:Booflebump TTC No.1:hugs:

tinyfeetdream TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, We are TTC #1, all we want for xmas is a positive test and a healthy happy baby 9 months later. We are very much in love and are now in a position to bring a child into the world. There is no doubt he or she will be born into a stable, loving home and would become the single most important thing in our lives, we would give him/her everything we possibly can. We have alot of love to give and it's time to start giving it. xx "_

:hugs:MrsPTTC TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Please can I have a BFP before xmas Saint Nick "_

Ilovehim89 TTC No.3

:hugs:Nolly TTC No.1:hugs:
_"Dear Santa, All I want for christmas is a BFP oh and a little bubba to arrive in Aug/Sept pls. Love you lots and lots. Hopefully you will be calling to my house next christmas. I will leave out a lovely glass of stout for you. "_

lilpinkkitty TTC No.1

Kellar TTC No.1

:hugs:BBgirl TTC No.1:hugs:
_Dear Santa I'm 41, nearly 42 and TTC #1. We have been together for 3 years and we have suffered two Christmas miscarriages, December 2008 and December 2009. Please bring us a joyful BFP for Christmas 2010 and make this bean a sticky one, third time lucky"_

dreambaby TTC No.1

hevzii&Jayjay TTC No.1
"Dear santa, i have found my perfect guy, and we are in love, all we want know is a BFP so that we can start a family together properly, also for when we get a BFP we want to join it with our engagement therefore we are holding that off till then...Pleaseeee make me the happiest girl alive"

tccno2 TTC No.2
"Dear Santa. I'm on month 7 ttc no.2. I'm 1dpo and due the :witch: on Xmas day. Please please send her away for 9 months and send me a instead which I will love, protect, and teach! I hope on your good list and you can grant this one wish! X "

cgwifey09 TTC No.1
_"dear santa, 
please give me my bfp. i am so tired to being ttc and taking care of other ppls kids instead of my own. i would be forever grateful, love jessica"_

Mellybelle TTC No.1
"Dear Santa, 
I am now into cycle 9 of TTC Forever Baby Number 3. I know I wont be able to get a BFP before Christmas, but I wont complain if I get it a couple of days later. Oh, and 9 is my lucky number!"

JamerC77 TTC No.1
"Dear Santa, You know the changes I have made and work I have done this year to get me and DH ready for a little one. I would love to have my Christmas present be an extra line on my HPT! XOXO - Jamie"

JulyBabe84 TTC No.
_"Dear Santa, I have been a really good girl this year and a Christmas BFP would just be an amazing climax to an great year.
p.s. my youngest plans to leave you a beer and a pizza and an apple for the reindeers by the fireplace (briberry loveit. Ha ha) Love A x "_

dream27 TTC No.1

missliss TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa, all I want for Christmas is a BFP!! "_

Mrs m25 TTC No.1

:hugs:Jungle_rats TTC No.3:hugs:

stash777 TTC No.1
_"Please Santa, I promise I've been good all year long It would be the most wonderful Christmas present we have ever received!"_

:bfp: :happydance:lalacrl TTC No.1 :happydance: :bfp:
:bfp: 18/12/10 :bfp:

MummyMandi TTC No.2
_"Dear Santa in September my little angel baby was born sleeping at 39 weeks of pregnancy our gorgeous Scarlett Rose and we want to give Scarlett the best present ever for Christmas a little brother or sister so a BFP would help us through this Christmas and you will give the best gift ever to us Scarlett rose and me and her daddy because then we know we can smile again after so long knowing we have given our little girl an amazing gift and it will help us through this hard time.
Thank you Santa all i want for Christmas is our little Scarlett Rose smiling and to see her daddy's face when i surprise him with a BFP on Christmas day! and this will complete us! i would maybe be able to smile again  "_

WinterSnow TTC No.1
_"Dear Santa... TTC little bean #1 - and this would make a fantastic memory for Christmas day! DH is awaiting patiently for a baby boy or girl and would be to tears of joy! (me too, of course - I just think it's very sweet that a man is so enamored with the thought of children). "_

dragonhawk TTC No.1
_"Dear Father Christmas, Please can my DH and I ask for the one thing that we both desire so much.... A sticky bean and a BFP! We have had our time of loss and look forward to the new year with greater love in our lives and hearts."_

:pink: :blue: :pink: :blue:

***Santa, so far we have *265* ladies wanting a :bfp: for Christmas, we know you can do it!!!***

:pink: :blue: :pink: :blue:

Thank you Santa for our early X-mas presents as we have *53*:bfp: so far!! :happydance: :happydance:
*A huge congratulations to...*
*Sparky32*
*bluejen*
*Butterfly80*
*Lovelykiwi*
*SamiraNChris*
*MrsRNI*
*SMFirst*
*SarahJane*
*Waiting4astork*
*jreece*
*bekc2005*
*TrinityMom*
*mmdrago*
*Caroline*
*donna79*
*StephBord*
*wannabenewmum*
*Tegans Mama*
*xLisax*
*SilverWillow*
*Crystal69uk*
*Beth_welshy*
*MissMummy2Be*
*SammieGrace*
*Braven05*
*MiissDior*
*blueeyedgirl1*
*princess.Leah*
*stickyplum*
*MandyV*
*londonchi*
*Prettykitty*
*Jules22*
*MrsSimp123*
*Addie25*
*liz_legend*
*lalacrl*
*leann83*
*MrsKTB*
*angi120*
*want2beamum86*
*cacahuete*
*Aster*
*victorial8*
*Phantom*
*buggy*
*MsJMouse*
*MRSRICHRS2K*
*Mrs Poppy*
*trixie15*
*mrs_lukey*
*missy*
----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Watch the magic and see how it all happens- A great video, you must watch if you havn't seen it already :thumbup: you may need your tissues xx https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/443394-ttc-ladies-must-see-video.html



​


----------



## mrsessex

Me!
:happydance:


----------



## 05mummy07

Me :) TTC#3


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Me!
> :happydance:

Yay!! I was going to automatically add you, but thought I'd ask first!! xx


----------



## mrs_lukey

Me please!!! TTC number 2 since Sept 2008 x


----------



## mrsessex

How polite you are :D :flower:

TTC # 3!

X


----------



## kelsey111

me! TTC #1


----------



## hope4bump

Me, me, me.....pretty please? #2 :)


----------



## pink80

Me, Me, Me (frantically waving my hand in the air!!!) - TTC #1


----------



## Feelcrazy

Feelcrazy
8 months ttc
using soy pills and preseed for first time this month
I test November 20th

thank you!!!! :)


----------



## Feelcrazy

#1 ttc


----------



## butterfly80

it would be the most amazing thing EVER so please add me 

ttc for baby number 1 


:dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

pink80 said:


> Me, Me, Me (frantically waving my hand in the air!!!) - TTC #1

LOL xx



Feelcrazy said:


> Feelcrazy
> 8 months ttc
> using soy pills and preseed for first time this month
> I test November 20th
> 
> thank you!!!! :)

Good luck!! Keep me posted!! :thumbup:



butterfly80 said:


> it would be the most amazing thing EVER so please add me
> 
> ttc for baby number 1
> 
> 
> :dust:

It would be fab!! I think everybody who is TTC should start off 2011 with a BFP!! XX


----------



## emmalouise121

Hiii, please add me to the list as im really wanting my BFP for christmas.
TTC #1

Thank youu!
FX for us all, hoping we get the bestest christmas present EVER.
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Could you add me please? TTC #1 thanks x


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Can you add me as well please?

TTC #1 and a christmas BFP would be the best thing ever.

:dust: to everyone and hoping 2011 sees us all with new healthy :baby:. 'sxx


----------



## Mrs Poppy

Can you add me please. TTC #1 :happydance:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Me! TTC #1 :D


----------



## nevertogether

me! ttc #1 :)


----------



## betty14

me please... TTC #1 

x x


----------



## justmarried

me too! #2 as you no.x.x..x.x

good idea by the way.x.x.x.


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> me too! #2 as you no.x.x..x.x
> 
> good idea by the way.x.x.x.

Thanks! Yup! I'll put you down!! :happydance:

Did you see my sig, I added you as a ttc after vr buddy :thumbup:


----------



## justmarried

live_in_hope said:


> justmarried said:
> 
> 
> me too! #2 as you no.x.x..x.x
> 
> good idea by the way.x.x.x.
> 
> Thanks! Yup! I'll put you down!! :happydance:
> 
> Did you see my sig, I added you as a ttc after vr buddy :thumbup:Click to expand...

just done the same but it missed a bit out so going to change it.x..x


----------



## live_in_hope

justmarried said:


> just done the same but it missed a bit out so going to change it.x..x

Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## mmdrago

please add me! TTC #1
I've been a good girl, Santa, I swear!


----------



## icantdecide

oh me too please. ttc number 1


----------



## PocoHR

Me me me!! (And if it could arrive before Christmas, that would be even better!)


----------



## live_in_hope

mmdrago said:


> please add me! TTC #1
> I've been a good girl, Santa, I swear!

You've given me an idea. I'm going to add short messages from members to santa. I'll add your first :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

:hi: ME ME ME ME!!!!!

PLSE PLSE PLSE PLSE PLSE SANTA, I HAVE BEEN A VERY GOOD
WIFE, LOVER, FRIEND, DAUGHTER & GIRL :kiss:
p.s it can also be before :winkwink:


----------



## Sparklegirl

*am ttc no.1*


----------



## icantdecide

yay! thanks for putting me on the list!!

i hope santa listens to all of us. 

good luck. 

x


----------



## live_in_hope

icantdecide said:


> yay! thanks for putting me on the list!!
> 
> i hope santa listens to all of us.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> x

Me too!! Do you want to add a lshort message to Santa that I can add on too!!??


----------



## mrsessex

Just think....................

Going by statistics at least ONE of us should be pregant by January

How amazing is that 

:flower:


----------



## MrsEvans

me too please

TTC#1

please please please Santa :)


----------



## Nat0619

Fabulous idea :thumbup:! You'll see I have this on my signature.

Me please, ttc1
"Please Santa, all we want for Christmas is a :bfp:"

x


----------



## icantdecide

live_in_hope said:


> icantdecide said:
> 
> 
> yay! thanks for putting me on the list!!
> 
> i hope santa listens to all of us.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> x
> 
> Me too!! Do you want to add a lshort message to Santa that I can add on too!!??Click to expand...


I do I do 

My message: 

please santa can i have a BFP and can i keep it for 9 months please pretty please.


----------



## MrsH1984

Hi ladies :hi:

I would LOVE to be pregnant by christmas, so can I be added to the list please? 

TTC #1 (with fading hope) xxx


----------



## Missy.

Please may I be added? I'm TTC baby #2.

Dear Santa, please can I have a BFP by christmas? I've been a very good girl and Lexie would really like a brother or sister to play with :) x


----------



## future_numan

That would be an awsome surprise for my DH...we are TTC our second:thumbup:


----------



## Lollylou

Me too!


Pretty please!!!!!!!! TTC no.1 xxx


----------



## lol2811

Me pretty please ttc #1. This is the only present I want and I've been a good girl all year round.


----------



## JuneBride2010

oh PLEASE add me to the list!!!! i SO want to give his parents (and mine) a gift of a grandchild!!! :)

we are TTC #1


----------



## PugMama22

Dear Santa, 
Please send me a +HPT for Christmas this year! I promise to be a good girl!


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Just think....................
> 
> Going by statistics at least ONE of us should be pregant by January
> 
> How amazing is that
> 
> :flower:

Amazing!! But it'll be more than that!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pusskins

Me!!! LTTC #1 with PCOS


----------



## ToxicFox92

Can u add "Please Santa, I've been good, I pomise I'll be the best mummy in the world"

After mine pls? :D


----------



## boogie82

Dear Santa and our Heavenly Father,

We are a host of families, wanting the ultimate blessing; to become parents!

I am TTC #1. All I ask that he/she is healthy and happy.


----------



## victorial8

Ooooo....can I join too please. We are TTC #1.

Please could I get a little bean to grow and care for for xmas. I know that you are very busy around xmas santa, so you can also deliver it early too if it saves you any hassle!! x x


----------



## live_in_hope

ToxicFox92 said:


> Can u add "Please Santa, I've been good, I pomise I'll be the best mummy in the world"
> 
> After mine pls? :D

:hugs: of course! done! :thumbup:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Thanks hunni :D
xxx


----------



## baby3144

" Dear Mr.Santy Please giving us/me the best gift anyone could ask for a healthy baby"
TTC # 1


----------



## waiting4stork

Dear Santa, please can we have bump number one in time for christmas, we promise to be good a good mummy and daddy, been trying for nearly 2 years :( please can we have one in 2010 xxxx


----------



## icantdecide

wow this list is huge now!!


----------



## live_in_hope

icantdecide said:


> wow this list is huge now!!

Yes isn't it? I'm so pleased by all the replies. This is the most fun I've had being poorly. :thumbup:


----------



## ToxicFox92

Get well soon sweetie!
xxx


----------



## icantdecide

aw yeah get well soon!!!
x


----------



## live_in_hope

ToxicFox92 said:


> Get well soon sweetie!
> xxx




icantdecide said:


> aw yeah get well soon!!!
> x

:hugs: aww, you guys are too kind! Thank you, think it's a throat infection, just keeping warm n cosy, thinking happy thoughts!! :)


----------



## Pusskins

Dear Santa, I really want my BFP for xmas please. Thank you!


----------



## ncmommy

TTC #2

Please Santa give me my Christmas miracle, a sticky bean!


----------



## Feelcrazy

Dear 'santa' and Jesus, I promise I will be the best mother I can be. I could really use some help this month. Please, please give me a bfp for Christmas.


----------



## hope4bump

hope4bump said:


> Me, me, me.....pretty please? #2 :)

Dear Santa, not only have I been a good girl, but if we get a :bfp: before/for Christmas, I promise to be a good girl in 2011 as well....oh, and I'll have an extra big glass of milk and cookies waiting for you xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

oww yes please i have sent u my reply x


----------



## janeybaby

TTC #4 for over a year plz
Dear Santa all we want for Christmas is to complete our family xxx


----------



## jah07

Jennifer
TTC#1
wanting a positive test and a sticky bean for christmas! :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

Me too! TTC #1

Please can I have a BFP for Christmas, Santa. It's all I want, and I promise not to ask for anything else :D


----------



## pink80

pink80 said:


> Me, Me, Me (frantically waving my hand in the air!!!) - TTC #1

When you check your list you'll see that we've been very good, we don't mind if they're pink or blue and we'll take very good care of him/her. Thanks Santa

p.s. give dasher, dancer, prancer, vixen, comet, cupid, donner & blitzen a kiss from me...


----------



## emmalouise121

"Dear Santa, me & my DF have been very good this year, and would LOVE to have a BFP for Christmas. It's all I ask for this year. It would be the bestest present ever! x'


----------



## mis_alis

This is my first time posting. I've had a hard time sharing with strangers and it's difficult to talk about all of this. There's some shame in feeling like you've been betrayed by your own body. My husband and I have been trying for over a year and with my PCOS it's been hard to stay positive. Being pregnent by Christmas would be a welcome miracle.


----------



## mis_alis

correction- pregnant. I can spell. I swear my head is so foggy these days with hormones.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Us please :D We are ttc number 2 (well, 3rd pregnancy after a m/c this month)

Our little lady would love to be a big sister :D


----------



## live_in_hope

mis_alis said:


> This is my first time posting. I've had a hard time sharing with strangers and it's difficult to talk about all of this. There's some shame in feeling like you've been betrayed by your own body. My husband and I have been trying for over a year and with my PCOS it's been hard to stay positive. Being pregnent by Christmas would be a welcome miracle.

Firstly on behalf of all the members on here, I would like to welcome you to B 'n' B. I hope that you enjoy your time on here and you find that over time it feels easier to discuss your hopes, your wishes, your feelings. 
:hugs:
I joined here after my husband had a Vasectomy Reversal and as nobody knows about our plans to have a family, it's been the people here that I've been able to talk with and share everything with, it's been amazing so far. :thumbup:

I'm sure if you scan the forums you will find many people who also suffer with PCOS and even the success they have had with pregnancy.

Thanks for dropping in on this thread, I shall add you to the list.

Good luck with your TTC journey, I hope you get that BFP soon :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

Tegans Mama said:


> Us please :D We are ttc number 2 (well, 3rd pregnancy after a m/c this month)
> 
> Our little lady would love to be a big sister :D

I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage this month. :hugs: I shall keep everything crossed that you get another BFP very very soon!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

WOW! :shock: I just wanted to say that I have been overwhelmed by the response to this thread. I've been amazed!! :thumbup: Thank you for all of your contributions, I've really enjoyed making this thread, so keep them coming ladies!!xx

:dust:​


----------



## butterfly80

this is such a nice idea... I would like to write to Santa. I am TTC #1


Dear Santa, I have been such a good girl and had a fantastic year as I got married to the most perfect man ever :wedding: that getting pregnant would be the icing on the cake. Although I am happy all I really want is a :bfp:. If I got this I would be the happiest girl in the world and would :wohoo: and be on :cloud9:

please give this to me Santa

Love forever and ever xx

PS milk and cookies will be waiting for you on Christmas Eve x


----------



## mrsessex

Naughty sore throat! 

My hubby would love for my voice to vanish :rofl:

Brill thread with lots of positive thoughts going on 

I'd like a BFP by the time im 35! im giving myself till June next year then i'll get scared!!.. thats my scary age to then have babies eeeek seems so old compared to first time round LOL


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Naughty sore throat!
> 
> My hubby would love for my voice to vanish :rofl:
> 
> Brill thread with lots of positive thoughts going on
> 
> I'd like a BFP by the time im 35! im giving myself till June next year then i'll get scared!!.. thats my scary age to then have babies eeeek seems so old compared to first time round LOL

Thanks, yer it's been nice hasn't it? My DH is enjoying the peace and quiet I know! :haha:

35? Thats not scary at all!! I remember my mum saying that. I was desperate for a little brother, already had a younger sister and she said, if I dont have one by the time I'm 35, I sharn't have anymore. When she turned 35, I cried, I was devastated lol. Shortly after then my dad decided to have a vasectomy???? (I was 11 and my sister was 9). He got put on a waiting list then got my mum pregnant!!! :haha: oh the irony!! lol anyway Mum was nearly 37 when she had my youngest sister and I was one happy bunny, even though she was a girl. lol.

Anyway, she thought the same, but it was fine, my lil sister had 3mums in effect! :)

My DH is 44 and I'm not pregnant yet, he's ok. I want it to come quickly though before he becomes a grandpa!! lol I'm too young to be a step-granny!! lol xx


----------



## addie25

Dear Santa,
Christmas is my favorite holiday and would love to get a BFP be4 this Christmas. We are going on a family reunion in December and it would be nice to share the great news with family who lives far away in person!

Thank you so much!
Addie


----------



## live_in_hope

addie25 said:


> Dear Santa,
> Christmas is my favorite holiday and would love to get a BFP be4 this Christmas. We are going on a family reunion in December and it would be nice to share the great news with family who lives far away in person!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Addie

Thanks! Are you TTC No.1?? xx


----------



## JuneBride2010

thank you SO much for adding me! :) i just re-read the list to santa clause and it made me teary-eyed! :)


----------



## Kittenly

I'd like to join this too please!!

Dear Santa... 

I have had a wonderful year, marrying my DH after losing touch with each other for 5 years and finally finding each other again, a baby would be the icing on our splendid cake! And my DH is a big kid when it comes to Christmas and a BFP would be the best present i could ever give him!! 

Thank you Santa :D


----------



## Stickyplum

Hello we are trying to conceive number 1 (No 2 for DH). Please Santa can i have a baby for xmas x i dont want any presents for me anymore just want a new addition for the family to spoil x x Please Please Please


----------



## live_in_hope

Kittenly said:


> I'd like to join this too please!!
> 
> Dear Santa...
> 
> I have had a wonderful year, marrying my DH after losing touch with each other for 5 years and finally finding each other again, a baby would be the icing on our splendid cake! And my DH is a big kid when it comes to Christmas and a BFP would be the best present i could ever give him!!
> 
> Thank you Santa :D

Thank you, I've added it for you :)

Thats a lovely story about you and your DH, I hope like everybody else we all get the BFP we deserve!! xx

:dust: to you all!


----------



## mrsessex

Ohhh blimey that story bout your Mum & Dad!!! How mad is that????

Bet she couldn't believe she got preggy!!! talk about fate!

Well yes I know 34 aint a pensioner :rofl: but i was 22 last time i got pregnant ...so kinda feel like another generation pmsl... my eggs are probably coming down in wheelchairs now :rofl:

Thanks for the story though I love it :flower:


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hii can i join this too pleaseeee?

Dear Santa,

I would love a :bfp: and a sticky bean for christmas :)

TTC #1



:dust:


----------



## SarahJane

hehe I like this!

I am TTC #1 

message is "look Santa let's do a deal... BFP for me and I won't break it to all these other ladies that your are not real!"


----------



## Killeen_Momma

We are TTC #1

Dear Santa, My husband and I have been really good this year and would love a :bfp: for Christmas this year. We don't care if it is a boy or a girl, both or more, we will love it or them with all our heart, We even have a room all ready for the baby/babies so Please Santa.

XOXO

PS. I will leave you some milk and homemade gingerbread cookies for you


----------



## SMFirst

Dear Santa
We are currently trying for our first baby. This has been a year of big events for us: bought a house (with a room just right for a baby!), got married, DH turned the big 4-0 and now to round it out, a BFP by Christmas would be wonderful! Santa, it could just be a secret between you and us (well and likely all the ladies on BnB hehe!). We've been really good all year and promise to be good unto others as well :)
Thanks, S+M


----------



## Sparklegirl

wow this thread is growing :thumbup:
amazing, keep it coming ladies

Santa we all want :bfp: for christmas please!!! :flower:


----------



## honey08

11dpo sure im out :cry:

pls let me have a :bfp: for xmas xx


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Ohhh blimey that story bout your Mum & Dad!!! How mad is that????
> 
> Bet she couldn't believe she got preggy!!! talk about fate!
> 
> Well yes I know 34 aint a pensioner :rofl: but i was 22 last time i got pregnant ...so kinda feel like another generation pmsl... my eggs are probably coming down in wheelchairs now :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for the story though I love it :flower:

:rofl: what you like!!?? :haha:

I know what you mean hun (well not about your eggs coming down in wheelchairs :jo:) :rofl: but about the gap from when you did it last time, but don't let that stop you, you want a baby, then you get busy :sex: and you make one!!! :) xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Can you add us please? TTC baby # 2

"Dear Santa, Please check your list twice... i've been very good! Please send us a BFP & a sticky bean for Christmas... to complete our family!"


----------



## MsJMouse

TTC #1

Dear Santa,
Please can we have a BFP and a sticky bean for XMAS! That would be the best xmas present we could get. We don't care if it is a boy or a girl as look as it is healthy.

Thanks


----------



## meya

TTC #1

Dear Santa, My husband and I have been really good this year and would love to have our first :bfp: for Christmas. We don't care if it is a boy or a girl, we will love him or her with all our heart. XXX


----------



## tallybee

Dear Santa, we would be so happy to have our :bfp: for Christmas, it would make that time of year so much more special for us. We are trying to do everything right, been good as we can all year - so please can we have that sticky bean?

Laura


----------



## mumo20

me please! last depo 03/10, LMP 22/09/10, BFN 31/10/10 come back witch!!!! TTC no.2

thanks :)


----------



## live_in_hope

mumo20 said:


> me please! last depo 03/10, LMP 22/09/10, BFN 31/10/10 come back witch!!!! TTC no.2
> 
> thanks :)

Thanks, did you want to add a special msg to Santa?? :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

Don't forget- When you get those :bfp: 's let me know along with the date so I can add them next to your name! :happydance::dust: 
to you all!!​


----------



## ToxicFox92

Wow this list is HUGE now.

I'm sure plenty of us will get our christmas pressies of santa!!
:D


----------



## Sambatiki

Dear Santa,

I think my letter must be getting lost in the post... surely you cant forget me 3 times in a row. Please, please Santa can I have a :bfp: for keeps. Promise to be really really good! xxxx

Edited to add... Testing date 15th November... if :bfn: next test date 14th December.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Message for Santa:

Please Santa, a BFP is the only thing on my list this year. I promise I have been a very good girl, and my DH has been a very good boy. xx


----------



## live_in_hope

ToxicFox92 said:


> Wow this list is HUGE now.
> 
> I'm sure plenty of us will get our christmas pressies of santa!!
> :D

:happydance: Yay! I hope so! I can't wait to start updating with those :bfp: 's!!

ps I love your sigs and I would really love one, but I dont know at the min, which one I like to replace it with...... I 'll have anther think and then send you a post on your thread. Thanks!! :) xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

WOW we have more than 50 members already 

how many :bfp: do u think there would be???


----------



## ToxicFox92

more than 50!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Jennifer, TTC # 1 with PCOS. Hoping for a Christmas Miracle!!


----------



## live_in_hope

ToxicFox92 said:


> more than 50!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: Yep!! Definatly!! :happydance:​


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparklegirl said:


> WOW we have more than 50 members already
> 
> how many :bfp: do u think there would be???

Yay its amazing!! I don't know what the odds are statistically but as we have all asked Santa really nicely and all been really good....then I would say.... 100% 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:​


----------



## Sambatiki

There is a 25% chance of falling preggers each month... so out of 57 people 14 will get a :bfp: But hope its higher and more like 100% :dust:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Sambatiki said:


> There is a 25% chance of falling preggers each month... so out of 57 people 14 will get a :bfp: But hope its higher and more like 100% :dust:

:happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :headspin:


bring on them :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of us


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparklegirl said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> There is a 25% chance of falling preggers each month... so out of 57 people 14 will get a :bfp: But hope its higher and more like 100% :dust:
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :headspin:
> 
> 
> bring on them :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of usClick to expand...

Yay!! Bring 'em on!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:​


----------



## TrinityMom

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Naughty sore throat!
> 
> My hubby would love for my voice to vanish :rofl:
> 
> Brill thread with lots of positive thoughts going on
> 
> I'd like a BFP by the time im 35! im giving myself till June next year then i'll get scared!!.. thats my scary age to then have babies eeeek seems so old compared to first time round LOL
> 
> Thanks, yer it's been nice hasn't it? My DH is enjoying the peace and quiet I know! :haha:
> 
> 35? Thats not scary at all!! I remember my mum saying that. I was desperate for a little brother, already had a younger sister and she said, if I dont have one by the time I'm 35, I sharn't have anymore. When she turned 35, I cried, I was devastated lol. Shortly after then my dad decided to have a vasectomy???? (I was 11 and my sister was 9). He got put on a waiting list then got my mum pregnant!!! :haha: oh the irony!! lol anyway Mum was nearly 37 when she had my youngest sister and I was one happy bunny, even though she was a girl. lol.
> 
> Anyway, she thought the same, but it was fine, my lil sister had 3mums in effect! :)
> 
> My DH is 44 and I'm not pregnant yet, he's ok. I want it to come quickly though before he becomes a grandpa!! lol I'm too young to be a step-granny!! lol xxClick to expand...

:haha: that is brilliant :haha:
I want a bfn before I'm 34 on the 2nd Dec

Please Please Santa, give me a little sticky girl bean for Christmas :kiss:

:pink: :pink: :pink:

sticky :dust: for all of us

:hug:


----------



## sjlttc

Me please!!! This is our first month of trying for our first baby :) AF is due 8th November so currently in tww :)


----------



## live_in_hope

TrinityMom said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Naughty sore throat!
> 
> My hubby would love for my voice to vanish :rofl:
> 
> Brill thread with lots of positive thoughts going on
> 
> I'd like a BFP by the time im 35! im giving myself till June next year then i'll get scared!!.. thats my scary age to then have babies eeeek seems so old compared to first time round LOL
> 
> Thanks, yer it's been nice hasn't it? My DH is enjoying the peace and quiet I know! :haha:
> 
> 35? Thats not scary at all!! I remember my mum saying that. I was desperate for a little brother, already had a younger sister and she said, if I dont have one by the time I'm 35, I sharn't have anymore. When she turned 35, I cried, I was devastated lol. Shortly after then my dad decided to have a vasectomy???? (I was 11 and my sister was 9). He got put on a waiting list then got my mum pregnant!!! :haha: oh the irony!! lol anyway Mum was nearly 37 when she had my youngest sister and I was one happy bunny, even though she was a girl. lol.
> 
> Anyway, she thought the same, but it was fine, my lil sister had 3mums in effect! :)
> 
> My DH is 44 and I'm not pregnant yet, he's ok. I want it to come quickly though before he becomes a grandpa!! lol I'm too young to be a step-granny!! lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: that is brilliant :haha:
> I want a bfn before I'm 34 on the 2nd Dec
> 
> Please Please Santa, give me a little sticky girl bean for Christmas :kiss:
> 
> :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> sticky :dust: for all of us
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Spooky or what, but my little I was talking about in that story, thats her birthday!!!! :shock: spooky!!

Thanks, I'll add you to the list!! xx

ps. did you mean a bfp??? :dohh:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Lovin this thread xx good luck girlies and sending loads of :dust: for us all x


----------



## live_in_hope

sjlttc said:


> Me please!!! This is our first month of trying for our first baby :) AF is due 8th November so currently in tww :)

Me too, its my first month TTC our first. I'm in the TWW, i'm 5dpo xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Lovin this thread xx good luck girlies and sending loads of :dust: for us all x

thanks!! I'm looking forward to updating now with those BFP's that I can feel coming!! :happydance:


----------



## TrinityMom

live_in_hope said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> Naughty sore throat!
> 
> My hubby would love for my voice to vanish :rofl:
> 
> Brill thread with lots of positive thoughts going on
> 
> I'd like a BFP by the time im 35! im giving myself till June next year then i'll get scared!!.. thats my scary age to then have babies eeeek seems so old compared to first time round LOL
> 
> Thanks, yer it's been nice hasn't it? My DH is enjoying the peace and quiet I know! :haha:
> 
> 35? Thats not scary at all!! I remember my mum saying that. I was desperate for a little brother, already had a younger sister and she said, if I dont have one by the time I'm 35, I sharn't have anymore. When she turned 35, I cried, I was devastated lol. Shortly after then my dad decided to have a vasectomy???? (I was 11 and my sister was 9). He got put on a waiting list then got my mum pregnant!!! :haha: oh the irony!! lol anyway Mum was nearly 37 when she had my youngest sister and I was one happy bunny, even though she was a girl. lol.
> 
> Anyway, she thought the same, but it was fine, my lil sister had 3mums in effect! :)
> 
> My DH is 44 and I'm not pregnant yet, he's ok. I want it to come quickly though before he becomes a grandpa!! lol I'm too young to be a step-granny!! lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: that is brilliant :haha:
> I want a bfn before I'm 34 on the 2nd Dec
> 
> Please Please Santa, give me a little sticky girl bean for Christmas :kiss:
> 
> :pink: :pink: :pink:
> 
> sticky :dust: for all of us
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Spooky or what, but my little I was talking about in that story, thats her birthday!!!! :shock: spooky!!
> 
> Thanks, I'll add you to the list!! xx
> 
> ps. did you mean a bfp??? :dohh:Click to expand...

:dohh: definitely meant :bfp: 
Must have had this morning's bfn on my mind!


----------



## live_in_hope

TrinityMom said:


> :dohh: definitely meant :bfp:
> Must have had this morning's bfn on my mind!

lol, just checking! Sorry to hear about your bfn from this morning, will you be testing again? xx


----------



## TrinityMom

live_in_hope said:


> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: definitely meant :bfp:
> Must have had this morning's bfn on my mind!
> 
> lol, just checking! Sorry to hear about your bfn from this morning, will you be testing again? xxClick to expand...

:blush: I promised myself that I wouldn't test until friday but I'm pretty sure I'll be testing every day til AF arrives

She was 2 weeks late last month. Got my hopes up terribly


----------



## AmorT

TTC #1 
Dear Santa, I never want anything more in life than to be a mother. The love and the passion I have go beyond, and the feeling of having my own is what I dream for. Santa please fulfill this for me by Christmas so I can have not just a great christmas present but birthday present as well. ;-) Thats all I ask for.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Dear Santa,
My DD would love a little brother or sister and we would LOVE baby #2!! Please send me an Early Birthday(BD is Dec. 26!) and Christmas present by giving me a :bfp:!! I promise to make special cookies and have ice cold milk waiting for you. 
Love, Debbie


----------



## IMPPEARL

Me too... TTC#1


----------



## amethyst77

Amethyst 
TTC baby #1
Hubby and I have been very good this year, and have tried very hard to get a bfp. We would love to have a bfp as our very special Christmas gift. xxx


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya,

TTC#1

Dear Santa, Can you please have a word with your friend Mr Stalk :yellow: and ask him to deliver us a lovely :bfp: in time for Christmas? We've been very good this year :angel: and we deserve some good news :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## bluejen

TTC #1
Dear Santa, you never did bring me that pony...time to redeem yourself. Ta.


----------



## Phantom

I'm TTC #1 (and a sticky this time!)
Santa, I've never been more ready for anything. It's time my whole family got a gift!


----------



## BBCLopez

Brenda TTC#2 m/c 1st. Dear Santa I've really tried to be good this year. I have lost my father this year and have been so sad. Having a healthy uncomplicated pregnancy and a strong healthy child is all I ask for Christmas.


----------



## bbdreams

Dear Santa (Jesus),

I have tried to be reeeeallly good this year! And I've prayed really hard. We have been trying really hard for about two years and we need a lot of help. Please bless us with a healthy pregnancy for Christmas!!!

Love to you. (Amen)


----------



## WinterBride

Add me! My husband and I were married June 13 :wedding: and really want a baby! This will be our first.:flower:


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, add me, please! :) TTC #1

Dear Santa and God, my little angel would have been due at the New Year, so a BFP by Christmas would be wonderful. My husband and I long to be parents; we have nothing but love to offer a little one.Thank you!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh please add me !!!

TTC # 1

Santa, please remember me this year!! Would love to have a little sticky bean to carry around with me on Christmas Day !! Thank You


----------



## jreece

Me too please!!
Dear Santa, 
please bless our family with baby #2 this christmas. The only thing my hubby and I want for xmas is a little sibling for our precious son.


----------



## SammieGrace

me! ME!

Dear Santa, God and Jesus,

All I want for Christmas this year is a baby for my husband and me! Our angel baby Samantha would have been 1 year old on December 29th, and we miss her an awful lot. Please send up a Christmas miracle! Love, C

PS. Also, please bring extra BFPs for all my friends on BnB! We cant wait to be mommies!


----------



## MandyV

Me please ,

Dear Santa,
My husband and I would love for you to give us the one thing we dream of this Christmas and beautiful healthy baby !! Please and thank you :)


----------



## Isos23

Me please!
TTC #1

Santa, I promise I have been a very good girl this year!


----------



## Matila10

Dear Santa, 

TTC #1...I'd like nothing more for Christmas than that amazing glow And excitement of being pregnant with our first...:flower:


----------



## ashtonbarnett

Dear Santa,

ttc#1...My Hubby and I sure would love our sweet little baby we have been praying for for christmas! Everyone in the Family will be so excited, especially Grandpa since he/she will be coming on his birthday!! Please get this letter in time, this is our last chance before christmas!! thanks!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Thank you ladies, I'm back to work today, but will add you all later this afternoon!! Have a great day!! 

Let those :bfp: 's start rolling in!! :dust: xx


----------



## lynne192

i would love to be added 

Lynne192 AKA Lynne
TTC 3years 4 months for #2 (suffered losses and ectopic in feb)
message:
I know this might sound crazy but this is how i feel, without a little bundle of joy christmas is nothing to me!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Pleassssssssse santa!! give me a BFP this year!!!!! :crib::baby::bfp::blue::pink::yellow:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thank you all so far to those who have added their names and messages. I've enjoyed reading them all and have been overwhelmed. I'm sure Santa will be aswell. There's no way he could resist giving us all those :bfp: 's

Lets keep them coming though!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MrsMatt

Dear Santa,
We'd love a healthy girl or boy bubba bean in time for Xmas please :)
It'd be Number 1... and very much loved :)

Also all my lovely B&B friends.... especially those who have lost angels or been trying for ages xxxxxxx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks so much for adding me but I am TTC #2. thanks again! :dust: to everyone! Thanks again Santa I just know your sleigh is full of BFP's for all of us!


----------



## live_in_hope

Sweet_Alida said:


> Thanks so much for adding me but I am TTC #2. thanks again! :dust: to everyone! Thanks again Santa I just know your sleigh is full of BFP's for all of us!

:dohh: !! Oh no, I'm so sorry, I'll change it for you!! Sorry, I'll do it now xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Add me please!!

TTC #1 - Dear Santa, All I want for Christmas is a BFP to make our little family complete xxxxxx


----------



## lifechanging

Add me!!!
TTC#3 
Dear Santa,
Please make my youngest a big brother. He wants to be one so bad!


----------



## Mrs Luck

Me please!!

TTC #1

Dear Santa, please can me and hubby have the best christmas and anniversary present we could ever hope for, a beautiful baby to complete us. Thanks in advance :winkwink: x x x x


----------



## mrsessex

Cant wait to see the title of this thread changing to :bfp: for people 

:happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Cant wait to see the title of this thread changing to :bfp: for people
> 
> :happydance:

I know!! Me neither!! Can't wait!! :happydance: they should start coming in soooooooon!! xxx


----------



## xLisax

Meee please :dance:

TTC#2 :D

Thank you :hugs: Great thread :thumbup:

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

TrinityMom said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityMom said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: definitely meant :bfp:
> Must have had this morning's bfn on my mind!
> 
> lol, just checking! Sorry to hear about your bfn from this morning, will you be testing again? xxClick to expand...
> 
> :blush: I promised myself that I wouldn't test until friday but I'm pretty sure I'll be testing every day til AF arrives
> 
> She was 2 weeks late last month. Got my hopes up terriblyClick to expand...

aww :hugs: I can imagine, but your not alone, you wouldn't be the only one who would get like that. I know I would too!!! Any update yet? I'm CD29 of a 32-34 day cycle and I'm meant to test on 8th (CD34-12DPO) and I'm already itching to do it!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

xLisax said:


> Meee please :dance:
> 
> TTC#2 :D
> 
> Thank you :hugs: Great thread :thumbup:
> 
> xx

thanks!! :hugs: It's been my pleasure, I'm really enjoying doing it!! xx

Let me know if you want me to add a msg to santa too!! :winkwink:


----------



## lynne192

hey can i be taken off list to chance of bfp now. me and oh are over :cry:


----------



## Solstice_3

I don't know you Lynne but so sorry to hear that :hugs: for you x x


----------



## Solstice_3

Kate (Solstice_3) TTC :baby: no 1

Dear Santa all I want for Christmas is a wee healthy baba :yellow: we don't mind if it is a :blue: or a :pink:
​


----------



## Kristeeny1

Me too! TTC #1


----------



## donna79

Please add me too.
Donna79 TTC#2
Dear Santa we would love a brother or sister for our little girl and our 3 :angel:.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hey me please


----------



## want a baby

*hey me please

sheena duncan TTC No1 *

Dear santa all i want for christmas is a healthy baby, it dosnt matter about the gender!thank you :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oooo can i be added please...

TTC no.3

Dear Santa, I know there a lot of other ladies here that have been waiting longer than me but could you possibly swing my way with a big fat :bfp: this Christmas. Christmas 2008 you gave me a fab present but unfortuently the Angels took that gift away from me. I am hoping to keep this one. Much Love xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

WOW!!! :shock: we've made it to a list of 90!!! well done and thank you ladies!! :happydance: xx


----------



## silverbell

TTC # 1

Dear Santa

All my husband and I want for Christmas is a :bfp: We're so happy and content and very ready to bring a child into our lives. We have so much love to give and a wonderful home in which to give it. I wouldn't want anything else for any Christmas as long as I lived. If you could gift us with a beautiful, shiny :bfp: we'd be forever grateful. Christmas, after all, is the time for miracles.

(Great thread! What a lovely idea. I hope we all manage to get our BFPs before or for Christmas)


----------



## hoppinforbabe

ttc #1 Santa I have been trying for a long time please bring me a bfp soon!!


----------



## little_star7

please add me to the list...:hugs:

Dear Santa, hubby and i have been ttc#1 for a year now and if you could send a baby our way it would be greatly appreciated. p.s. please give Rudolph and Frosty a hug for me cause i love them. Thank you.:flower:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Can u add me please. TTC #1

Dear Santa. 
All we want for Christmas is a sticky healthy BFP. 
This is our only wish this year! 
Lots of Love
Mr & Mrs Howells xxx


----------



## Sarachka

can you add me please, 2nd month of TTC #1.


----------



## live_in_hope

Can we make it to #100 today??? :happydance: xx


----------



## mrsessex

I dunno how you keep track of all this i'd be useless :rofl:

Well done you !

x


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> I dunno how you keep track of all this i'd be useless :rofl:
> 
> Well done you !
> 
> x

lol, mainly because Ive been poorly. Was poorly all weekend, had mon off, went in yesterday,then off again today so have had alot of time to do it, which is why i've enjoyed being poorly as ive had this to do xx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> I dunno how you keep track of all this i'd be useless :rofl:
> 
> Well done you !
> 
> x
> 
> lol, mainly because Ive been poorly. Was poorly all weekend, had mon off, went in yesterday,then off again today so have had alot of time to do it, which is why i've enjoyed being poorly as ive had this to do xxClick to expand...

I agree I don't know how you are keeping up with so many! Great turn out! Go Santa Go bring us those :bfp:'s! 
Sorry your feeling poorly that is no fun but like you said at least you have this to keep you busy! When will you be testing? I see your 7dpo. Good Luck.


----------



## live_in_hope

Sweet_Alida said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> I dunno how you keep track of all this i'd be useless :rofl:
> 
> Well done you !
> 
> x
> 
> lol, mainly because Ive been poorly. Was poorly all weekend, had mon off, went in yesterday,then off again today so have had alot of time to do it, which is why i've enjoyed being poorly as ive had this to do xxClick to expand...
> 
> I agree I don't know how you are keeping up with so many! Great turn out! Go Santa Go bring us those :bfp:'s!
> Sorry your feeling poorly that is no fun but like you said at least you have this to keep you busy! When will you be testing? I see your 7dpo. Good Luck.Click to expand...

aww thanks. I am feeling alot better compared to how I've been feeling, but not well enough to be at the front of a class as I normally teach on a wed pm! :nope:

I'm due to test mon...if i can wait that long (its my first time) and if AF doesnt come before then!! When are you testing? xx


----------



## Nashville31

Heavenly Father (and Santa),

Please bless my family with a Christmas miracle. You know our struggles. We have been TTC for 5 years...with two angels already in heaven. Please make my family's wish come true. It's the "big gift" that my daughter wants for Christmas.

Wishing BFP's for all!
:dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

Nashville31 said:


> Heavenly Father (and Santa),
> 
> Please bless my family with a Christmas miracle. You know our struggles. We have been TTC for 5 years...with two angels already in heaven. Please make my family's wish come true. It's the "big gift" that my daughter wants for Christmas.
> 
> Wishing BFP's for all!
> :dust:

thank you, i shall add you to the list. what no.are you ttc?? xx


----------



## crystal2010

could you please add me to the list ttc#1


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ill join you ladies ! Im TTC to number 3
Dear santa , we have been waiting for a long 9 and 3/4ths of a year for number 2 please bless me with a little baby before christmas , this is my last year trying and i only have 2 more cycles to get pregnant in , We really want to share our life with another child !


----------



## Showgirl22

me me me meeee
that would be the best present ever!
im not particularly looking forward to crimbo this year anyway.. but having a BFP on xmas day, imagine that.!!!


----------



## RebeccaW40

Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas is a BFP please. I can do without diamonds and even without chocolate if you can make this happen for me. We have been TTC #1for 6 months and my body clock is ticking at a rate of knots.

Thankyou 

R x


----------



## snl41296

Please add me. I have been TTC 8 months 2nd round clomid cd 5-9 and TTC #2


----------



## live_in_hope

RebeccaW40 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a BFP please. I can do without diamonds and even without chocolate if you can make this happen for me. We have been TTC #1for 6 months and my body clock is ticking at a rate of knots.
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> R x

Wow :wohoo: you're the *100th* person to be added to the list (sorry no special prize or holiday):haha:

Here's hoping we *all* get to see those special 3 letters all before x-mas :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Nashville31

We are ttc #2.


----------



## Kitten

Kitten
TTC#2

Dear Santa, Theakston would really like a little brother or sister to be baking at Christmas please!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

TTC # 1

Dear Santa, 
I haven't written you a letter in at least 10 years and so I would like to apologize for that. Hope you, Mrs. Claus, the elves, and the reindeer are all doing well. I would like to ask you for only one thing this year and that's a BFP! Pretty please! I promise to bake the cookies from scratch. Love, Cass.


----------



## zimmy

TTC#1 after 1 MC

Thank you :)


----------



## engineerchica

Me.....TTC #1 after m/c


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Dear Santa I have already asked for you to bring me my BFP, but if you have room in your bag could you also bring me a new coffee pot that has a timer? I so badly need a new coffee pot so it can turn on by itself in the morning and I have fresh hot coffee when I wake up! Of course if I have to choose I prefer the BFP! Thanks, deb


----------



## Sparklegirl

Sweet_Alida said:


> Dear Santa I have already asked for you to bring me my BFP, but if you have room in your bag could you also bring me a new coffee pot that has a timer? I so badly need a new coffee pot so it can turn on by itself in the morning and I have fresh hot coffee when I wake up! Of course if I have to choose I prefer the BFP! Thanks, deb

:rofl:


----------



## seoj

Dear Santa, 

Please bring me a BFP by Christmas.... that would be THE best Xmas and Bday present EVER!!! lol. I've never really asked for much- even as a kid, so you do kinda owe me.... just saying. Not that I hold a grudge, but if I can use that as leverage... then I'll do what I have to do...

Pretty please Santa!!!!! Wishing you a wonderful holiday season with lots of helpful elves and reindeer to make this Christmas the BEST! 

Hot chocolate hugs and marshmallow kisses... xoxo


----------



## lovelykiwi

I would love to be added, ttc #2...I test nov 11th, af needs to stay away


----------



## lilmackate

TTC #3
Dear Santa/Jesus,
Please bless our family with a third child. I promise we will love this blessing and give plenty of hugs and kisses. Cayden keeps asking me for a baby please give him another brother or sister.


----------



## kake1980

TTC #1 for a year
We have been very good for a year now and I hope Santa brings us a BFP for our first little monkey for Christmas


----------



## Sparklegirl

Sambatiki said:


> There is a 25% chance of falling preggers each month... so out of 57 people 14 will get a :bfp: But hope its higher and more like 100% :dust:

We have over a 100 memebers now so we should the @least get
28 :bfp:​:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Could i Join? We have been trying 2 years this jan, with three losses and would really appreciate a sticky one please?


----------



## fisher640

TTC #1 since March '10. CD 1 today.
One cycle left now before Christmas PLEASE Santa, that would be the BEST Christmas present!


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparklegirl said:


> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> Dear Santa I have already asked for you to bring me my BFP, but if you have room in your bag could you also bring me a new coffee pot that has a timer? I so badly need a new coffee pot so it can turn on by itself in the morning and I have fresh hot coffee when I wake up! Of course if I have to choose I prefer the BFP! Thanks, deb
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha: hilarious!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparklegirl said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> There is a 25% chance of falling preggers each month... so out of 57 people 14 will get a :bfp: But hope its higher and more like 100% :dust:
> 
> We have over a 100 memebers now so we should the @least get
> 28 :bfp:​:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

Thank you for the update!! WOW 28 bfp's before Christmas, obviously as we all asked so nicely and as it's christmas it'll be alot more than 28!!! :winkwink: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Nypage1981
ttc #2 for 1 year after 2 losses
(from my DD)-

Dear Santa-
Please give me a baby sister. I am 6 years old and would be the best helper. I have been very good. I love my family and just wish we could add to it. Thanks Santa!


----------



## live_in_hope

nypage1981 said:


> Nypage1981
> ttc #2 for 1 year after 2 losses
> (from my DD)-
> 
> Dear Santa-
> Please give me a baby sister. I am 6 years old and would be the best helper. I have been very good. I love my family and just wish we could add to it. Thanks Santa!

aww so sweet :hugs: xx thank you xx


----------



## StephBord

I would love a BFP before Christmas. Currently ttc #1!


----------



## nypage1981

Thank YOU :flower::flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

Congratulations to *sparky32* ​
:bfp: :bfp: on her :bfp: :bfp:

:happydance: :happydance:BIG FAT POSITIVE!! :happydance: :happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:​


----------



## mamaball

Blessed with two beautiful children but praying for one more x


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Congrats Sparky!!!!!! :)


----------



## SiBelle

Dear Santa, 
You have given me everything I wanted and more. A wonderful husband, a healthy circle of friends and have always put the right opportunities in my path for me to learn and grow into who I am today. 
My husband and I would love an opportunity to share our wealth of love and happiness with one of your angels. 
If for some reason, you don't feel we are ready, I promise I'll do my best to understand. 
Thank you for everything, 
SiBelle


----------



## MrsH1984

Congratulations Sparky!!! H&H 9months :hugs:

The winner for the FIRST BFP goes to you!!! What does she win eh Livin_in_hope??? :D


----------



## mrsessex

Congratulations sparky :flower:
x


----------



## hope4bump

Congratulations Sparky :) x


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

congrats Sparky !! excellent news !!!


----------



## Kittenly

Woooo Hooooo Congrats Sparky32!!!!


----------



## meya

Congratulations Sparky!!! :)


----------



## sparky32

Thank you ladies, i am so so happy!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you all and i cant wait to hear of more :bfp:

Xxxx


----------



## lilkittykeio

Hi can I be added?

Dear Santa,

My husband and I our trying for our first please please please give us the most wonderful gift this season of a BFP.

P.S. we have been very very good.


----------



## honey08

cd1 for me 2day, last chance this cycle to get a xmas :bfp: 

pls pls pls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflydebs

Please add me, TTC for no2 , been a very good girl this year please bring me a bfp for christmas


----------



## Nashville31

congrats sparky!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kita

Im TTC #1..

Dear Santa, I asked you last year for this one gift.. maybe I was not good enough.. But Im doing better now! Now we both have well paying jobs, Im finishing up school with A's.. We can totally do this now! All we want for christmas is a sweet sweet baby of our own (or two..). I can make some BANGIN' cupcakes for you to break the milk and cookies tradition :)


----------



## live_in_hope

MrsH1984 said:


> Congratulations Sparky!!! H&H 9months :hugs:
> 
> The winner for the FIRST BFP goes to you!!! What does she win eh Livin_in_hope??? :D

hehe, well thats what I said to Saprky but I said unfortunately no caribbean holiday or Plasma tele, I'm hoping the BFP was just enough :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

Well I'm out this month :cry: but still got one more chance to get my early X-mas present of a BFP before Christmas!! Fingers croessed and :dust: to all the ladies that will be testing this week!! C'mon you BFP's!!!!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## RebeccaW40

live_in_hope said:


> RebeccaW40 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a BFP please. I can do without diamonds and even without chocolate if you can make this happen for me. We have been TTC #1for 6 months and my body clock is ticking at a rate of knots.
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> R x
> 
> Wow :wohoo: you're the *100th* person to be added to the list (sorry no special prize or holiday):haha:
> 
> Here's hoping we *all* get to see those special 3 letters all before x-mas :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Woohoo!! Maybe that is a good sign for this month :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

honey08 said:


> cd1 for me 2day, last chance this cycle to get a xmas :bfp:
> 
> pls pls pls xxxxxxxxxx

Yep me too!! We shall have to stick together this cycle!! :dust: to us all xx


----------



## live_in_hope

RebeccaW40 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RebeccaW40 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a BFP please. I can do without diamonds and even without chocolate if you can make this happen for me. We have been TTC #1for 6 months and my body clock is ticking at a rate of knots.
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> R x
> 
> Wow :wohoo: you're the *100th* person to be added to the list (sorry no special prize or holiday):haha:
> 
> Here's hoping we *all* get to see those special 3 letters all before x-mas :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!! Maybe that is a good sign for this month :happydance:Click to expand...

I shall keep everything crossed for you hun xx :dust:


----------



## clairebear26

Please add me! TTC baby number 1 Santa you know what we would like more than anything, please 

C xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

For all you ladies in TTC who haven't seen this truly wonderful video, It really is amazing, you may need your tissues though xx 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/443394-ttc-ladies-must-see-video.html


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi everyone, can I join you please :flower:
I'm in my 4th month TTC #1

Please Santa, DH & I would love a BFP for Christmas. I've been patiently waiting for the right time in my life to ask for this gift... a baby would mean everything to me & make my life perfect [-o&lt;


----------



## live_in_hope

Thank you to all those ladies who have joined us so far, I know that there are plenty more to go, so please do drop in and of course I am eagerly awaiting to hear news of those :bfp: 's :happydance: xx


----------



## lexus15

Add me to please, ttc #2

Dear Santa,:flower: 
My Xmas list is only the following: A great BFP! Thankyou.x


----------



## bluejen

I got my :bfp: Thanks Santa ;)


----------



## sparky32

bluejen said:


> I got my :bfp: Thanks Santa ;)

Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Congratulations to bluejen 
:bfp: :bfp:on her :bfp: :bfp: 
:happydance: :happydance:BIG FAT POSITIVE!! :happydance: :happydance: 
:wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo:​


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congrats Bluejen.
Wishing you a H & H 9 months. xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

bluejen said:


> I got my :bfp: Thanks Santa ;)

Congrats!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hope4bump

bluejen said:


> i got my :bfp: Thanks santa ;)

congratulations 

x


----------



## leafygreenmum

TTC after vasectomy reversal, a :bfp: would be the best Xmas pressie EVER!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

bluejen said:


> I got my :bfp: Thanks Santa ;)

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## Kittenly

Congrats Bluejen!!! 

xxx


----------



## WinterSong4

DH and I would love to tell the joyful news to our loved ones and see the tears of happiness on their faces when we tell them we are preggo with our first bundle! 

TTC for 2 years, please please Santa bless us with the wonderful gift of life...a beautiful and healthy baby!!


----------



## live_in_hope

WinterSong4 said:


> DH and I would love to tell the joyful news to our loved ones and see the tears of happiness on their faces when we tell them we are preggo with our first bundle!
> 
> TTC for 2 years, please please Santa bless us with the wonderful gift of life...a beautiful and healthy baby!!

Thank you and what a lovely message. I can't wait to tell all of our friends and family. My DH had a VR in sept and nobody knows so its very exciting and they will be so shocked when/if we get to tell them news of a pregnancy!! :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsH1984

live_in_hope said:


> MrsH1984 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sparky!!! H&H 9months :hugs:
> 
> The winner for the FIRST BFP goes to you!!! What does she win eh Livin_in_hope??? :D
> 
> hehe, well thats what I said to Saprky but I said unfortunately no caribbean holiday or Plasma tele, I'm hoping the BFP was just enough :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Being pregnant would DEFINITELY outweigh a holiday or plasma TV any day! I would even go as far to say even better than a new pair of shoes (and trust me, that's saying ALOT!) :haha: Most certainly THE best gift = a little :baby:


----------



## MrsH1984

Congratulations bluejen, H&H 9mths to you xxxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

MrsH1984 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsH1984 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sparky!!! H&H 9months :hugs:
> 
> The winner for the FIRST BFP goes to you!!! What does she win eh Livin_in_hope??? :D
> 
> hehe, well thats what I said to Saprky but I said unfortunately no caribbean holiday or Plasma tele, I'm hoping the BFP was just enough :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Being pregnant would DEFINITELY outweigh a holiday or plasma TV any day! I would even go as far to say even better than a new pair of shoes (and trust me, that's saying ALOT!) :haha: Most certainly THE best gift = a little :baby:Click to expand...

oh yes!!! I couldnt imagine what would be better than a :baby: oh I know.....:baby::baby: twins!! :haha: xx


----------



## HappiestMom

Would love to be preggie by Christmas and my b-day (December 20th) would be the best present ever for us and for our entire family. Please Santa!!!


----------



## hlynn

Me :) i would love a bfp by christmas so i could tell my mom when she comes to visit..i cant wait for my 3rd beautiful baby! please santa :) im due to test november 10th but im not too hopeful this cycle as i got a :bfn: on 10dpo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Meeee too! I would never ask Santa for anything .Never again. Just a happy and healthy baby... Thats my one last wish.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

My only wish


----------



## WinterSong4

Live_in_Hope,

Thank you! DH and I are super excited and can't wait for the moment when we get news of our sticky bean!

That would be a wonderful surprise for your family and friends!! Perfect for Christmas too:happydance:

I hope you get your BFP!! :flower: Lots of baby dust to you!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Me 2!!! 
Dear Santa! 
All I want for Christmas is a BFP!! :) I'd tAke a winner winner turkey dinner + if that works even better for you!! 
Ovulating right now I think an have takento my bed where I'll remain till tomorrow when hubby gets home from work at 7am to dance some more


----------



## brunette

TCC #1 - will be our third Xmas together and can't imagine anything more perfect than the possibility of being able to tell MrB he's going to be a Daddy!


----------



## lornapj83

can you add me to the list please trying to conceive baby number 5 a much wanted lil princess or prince xxx


----------



## LoolaBear

CAN YOU ADD ME PLEASE?

TTC Number 4 sadly after number 3 became an angel

Dear Santa,
Sadly i lost my precious angel at 17 weeks in september, i would be completely speechless (for once!) if you brought me a nice super strong sticky BFP this christmas. I never want for nothing, this is my one and only wish, to help me to complete my family.
i received a BFP from you two years ago after gaining bad news from my doctor, to then be bless with two tiny bundles, a repeat performance would be grately appreciated :winkwink::winkwink: thank you for starting my life two years ago and thank you (in advanced!) for completing my family. I have been a very good girl and will continue to be a very good girl. Thank you Santa, Kindest Wishes Loolabear xxxx


----------



## Aster

Can you add me too? 

TTC #1 for 16 months
Dear Santa, I prayed last christmas that I may get the best gift of all but this year I am putting it in writing! Please bless me and my gorgeous DH. xx


----------



## PrincessJ_x

Can you add me please!! Would love a BFP before Christmas. This is my first cycle TTC, but I must remain hopeful. Babydust for everyone x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ToxicFox92

OOH i'm 6 dpo!! I hope i get a BFP for christmas :')


----------



## liz_legend

me!!!!


----------



## Braven05

TTC #1 on cycle # 5 - I've wanted nothing more since I was 5 years old than to be a Mommy and now that I've found the man I'm going to spend my life with and we can try for our first little one, I am anxious and hoping to see a BFP for Christmas! Come on Big Guy, I know you can make it happen, I *still* believe in you!


----------



## live_in_hope

ToxicFox92 said:


> OOH i'm 6 dpo!! I hope i get a BFP for christmas :')

:happydance: Fingers crossed for you then!!!! Keep us posted and lots and lots of :dust: to you xxx


----------



## jeanbean22

me me me please santa!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Anybody else want to join Santas list or want to announce their BFP's???? We have two so far, I can't wait to add more as I know there will be loads more to come!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Only a week till i test, i'm sure my name will be on the BFP list soon! I know for sure i'll cave before then though haha.
xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

ToxicFox92 said:


> Only a week till i test, i'm sure my name will be on the BFP list soon! I know for sure i'll cave before then though haha.
> xxx

Yay and mine and the other 130+ people on the list!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lydi

Oh me please!!! Me and my partner Dan are TTC our 1st child together. Please Santa, this is all we could ever want and ask for!! Much love, Lydia and Daniel xx


----------



## Brynden

Hi live_in_hope we're ttc #1 and are on our 6th month trying now...

Santa, you must have misplaced my present last month when AF arrived! Please please I know my house is hard to find but I'd really love a BFP for Christmas this year!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Dear Santa, 
Me and my OH are TTC#1 and am begging you to give me a bfp for christmas, i have been waiting (possibly not so patiently:blush: for nearly 2 years now and i havent asked you for anything since i was about 10 years old! I want no other presents just a bfp will be fine we have a very loving home to welcome our little baby into and would love for you to bring me one in time for xmas! I will be testing on our 4th year anniversary so i am hoping you could deliver it then and i will not tell anyone except my OH until xmas day and even then it will be close family!
I really hope you bring me this one present!

Thanks Santa i hope you deliver my present soon!

xxxx


----------



## MiissDior

wow what a great idea for a thread :flower:


*Miissdior ttc #3*
*Dear Santa*...
been hoping and praying for a seasonal bfp
To make it an extra special christmas with a little brother or
sister or Our princess in heaven, two little angels also in heaven && our baby boy cayden​


----------



## live_in_hope

MiissDior said:


> wow what a great idea for a thread :flower:
> 
> 
> *Miissdior ttc #3*
> *Dear Santa*...
> been hoping and praying for a seasonal bfp
> To make it an extra special christmas with a little brother or
> sister or Our princess in heaven, two little angels also in heaven && our baby boy cayden​

Aww thanks glad you like it, fingers crossed you get that BFP!!! xx


----------



## Lisa40

:wave:

Hi Santa, it's me. I know I said for 31 years that I didn't want a :baby: but... well I've changed my mind. Please throw away all of those other silly letters asking for material things and visit me this year with good news of a :crib:
I don't even mind that I won't be able to :wine: and that I'll be :sick: over xmas. I'll be the happiest girl alive. PS please find the time to visit all of these other wonderful ladies too as they are just as deserving.
Thank you


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Santa, I

If you give me a BFP for Christmas I promise I will get you lots of lovely sherry and yummy mince pies. I don't want anything else this year, just 2 lovely lines would make us so happy! I promise to be a good girl. :kiss:

With love

Elhaym

:haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS!! :yipee: Sparky32 & bluejen :yipee:


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks ladies I've added you onto the list, it's growing by the day, just like the BFP's will be too!! :happydance: xx


----------



## kayaen

I would very much like to be added to this list.

I was hoping for a little pumpkin, and this will be my last chance (2 DPO).

But I'd very much like a little holiday present.

Dear Santa, You were always nice to me when I was little. Please send us someone to share your generosity with for next year.

:cry:


----------



## mrsashley

TTC baby #1 Since November 2010 (1 loss in 2007). Dearest Santa, Please give me a BFP sticky bean this year..I've been a saint!


----------



## wonderstars

I'm adding my name into the mix though I'm very new to the forum and the whole TTC thing. This is my first try after 3 months off the pill.

So Santa, how about we do things easy for once. I'd really like a BFP for Christmas, I promise to be good. I may even try eating health and exercising just for this purpose. I'm 30 but I'll even leave a plate of cookies out for you. Thanks Santa.:thumbup:


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Me =] Amber Lynn
TTC #1 since May 2010
We have a whole lot of love for that someone special =]


----------



## maxina

My name, Maxina. TTC for 8 months now...using pregnacare conception supplements. WOuld really love a BFP before xmas!!


----------



## bekib10

Me Please! :winkwink:

I have been TTC #1 for just under 1 year.

Pretty pretty please Santa give me a :bfp: for Christmas! I have so much love to give a :baby: You can give me just a satsuma for all the other years if you grant my wish this year :haha:


----------



## BeesBella

Oh oh ! Me please. We are trying to conceive our first.


----------



## Faylinameir

TTC # 1

Dear Santa, please make our wishes come true, we've been trying for almost 6 years. Its the only thing, myself, my husband, and even our step son is asking for XMAS. He really wants a younger bro/sis!


----------



## live_in_hope

Wow!! :shock: 146 so far!!! Keep them coming!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mrsessex

You seen the new posts on VR thread luvvy..thought be of interest for you xxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm getting really tense. 10dpo, this is the only shot i have at a christmas BFP cause my cycles are so long :cry:


----------



## BeesBella

I have my FXed for you ToxicFox92. How long you been TTC ? How old are you if you don't mind me asking. Just from your pic (if that is you) you look about same age as me.


----------



## jules22

ooo oooo I want on the list! TTC Baby # 2! I've been really good this year! :)


----------



## ToxicFox92

this is my first cycle.
I'm 18 :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

I only want a BFP! 4th cycle of TTC, and 4 DPO.


----------



## live_in_hope

ToxicFox92 said:


> I'm getting really tense. 10dpo, this is the only shot i have at a christmas BFP cause my cycles are so long :cry:

Aww well I will cross my fingers extra tight for you then!!! and it's your first cycle too, good luck!! This is my 2nd cycle but I'm only CD9 so abit to go yet for this cycle, I will get another ovulation in before xmas but I wont be in a position to test,so if not this cycle then no BFP for me for xmas, :cry: C'mon Santa!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hurryupbaby

please add! me! ttc #1

Please Santa - I don't want anything else and I have been so, so good!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Wow Santa better get busy! His list is growing! Great thread here! :D


----------



## live_in_hope

Sweet_Alida said:


> Wow Santa better get busy! His list is growing! Great thread here! :D

Thanks! Yer I know! I thought that too, he's making a slow start at it, with only 2 :bfp: 's so far, but 2 is better than none, think he's just getting himself warmed up, he's been so busy organising all his elves, you watch, over the next few weeks, they'll start flooding in!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

Is there anybody else out there who want to sweet talk santa for a BFP for x-mas?? xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> , you watch, over the next few weeks, they'll start flooding in!! :happydance::happydance:[/COLOR]


Cor lets hope so :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> , you watch, over the next few weeks, they'll start flooding in!! :happydance::happydance:[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Cor lets hope so :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know!! I have a real good feeling that there will be a huge wave of BFP's pretty soon :happydance: xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Can't wait to see some more BFPs on here! I have a feeling it will be a good thread. :D


----------



## Sparklegirl

Bring on those :bfp: santa​ :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lashes85

2nd month TTC #4

Only on cd2, so not testing till December.

Dear Santa,
Im going to be greedy and ask for 2 things. 
Please please please give me my BFP for christmas (i would love a August baby)!! But.... Please please please please let it be a little girl :). I have been really good, and there is nothing in the world i want more then a PINK BFP for christmas!! I will never ask for anything again :D I promise to leave more mince pies this year hehe xxx


----------



## hayley1982

Ok im going to add if thats ok.

Dear santa.as far as i know ive never written to you to ask anything for christmas before.please santa could you send us some dust to help us create a baby.weve had lots of problems so far to have a baby.we were given the gift of our boys and angel through icsi and are hoping for a miracle natural bfp.i dont want anything else santa.just a sticky bfp in the colour pink.but would be happy for any baby aslong as was made by us and not the doctors.thank you santa for listening.
Hayley


----------



## Honeybee88x

Pretty Please would you add me :flower:
Im TTC #1.
Dear Santa as Im sure you know we have had a rough few years. You were very nice last year and gave me my amazing fiancee (now Husband) but this year we would both love a little baby to complete our family. Please please please can we get our BFP for christmas. It would make us happier than anyone could believe. Thank you


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies how r u all doing? i need some advice plse!!! i have just got my 1st +pos ov test ever yesterday(@least i think its pos) :happydance: but couldnt :sex: :cry:.... 
do u think i should :sex: tonight will that help????
here is a pic

https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7080/dsc00003uz.jpg

https://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1227/dsc00002hp.jpg


thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## mrsessex

Yes it looks positive :)

:sex: & more :sex:


----------



## live_in_hope

:thumbup: yep looks positive to me!!! get 'busy' girly!! :winkwink: :winkwink: did you do it the day before yesterday? xx ooh good luck!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

live_in_hope said:


> :thumbup: yep looks positive to me!!! get 'busy' girly!! :winkwink: :winkwink: did you do it the day before yesterday? xx ooh good luck!! :happydance: xx

No but did tues & wed twice :blush: 

this is todays test though
https://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9674/dsc00005aj.jpg
what do u think


----------



## pink80

It could still be up to 48 hours after the Postive OPK because your body still needs to 'process' the LH Surge and release the egg - so I would definitely get busy lady :haha:
xx


----------



## Leann83

2nd cycle TTC #1

Dear Santa, I would be very _very_ happy if the only thing I got this Christmas was a nice :bfp: ! I have been a really good girl so if I could just have this one thing would be most appreciated :winkwink: If not I'm afraid I'll have to resort to withholding milk and cookies!! :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

Sparklegirl said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: yep looks positive to me!!! get 'busy' girly!! :winkwink: :winkwink: did you do it the day before yesterday? xx ooh good luck!! :happydance: xx
> 
> No but did tues & wed twice :blush:
> 
> this is todays test though
> https://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9674/dsc00005aj.jpg
> what do u thinkClick to expand...

What you doing posting on here!?! get at it girly!! :haha:
:sex: :sex: :sex: :haha: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

C'mon ladies!! I want to see the list reach 200 before X-mas and those BFP's!!! xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Dear Sanat

Please can I have my very first BFP for christmas ??? Ive been so good all year 

Thanks in advance

Kelly xxx


----------



## russians123

Yes, I would like to join this thread too!! :) I'm trying to conceive #1. I hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!!


----------



## MrsSimp123

I'll join!! :hugs:

This is my first month charting!! Having cramps, tender breasts and irritability... It's 10-11 days dpo for me, but tested yesterday and got a BFN :(

These are my normal af symptoms, but my temp is still high! We'll see!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Mrs Simp, 

Welcome to the Xmas BFP's :thumbup: Sorry to hear about your BFN, but its not over until the :witch: shows up.

xx


----------



## morri

I am ntnp for one week before christmas eve(german christmas) ^^(Yes I am charting ntnper sounds funny? well i ve been charting since before turning to ntnp :haha:)


----------



## MrsSimp123

Thanks!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

hi i just got your PM and would love to join your thread. 
santa,im trying for #1 hoping it happens by at least new years so i wouldnt mind a late present!!!! i dont mind if you bring me a late present being me a precious baby as long as i get it, ive been pretty good through the year and really NEED this.i dont mind if its pink or blue or even X2"


----------



## Tigerlilies

This is an awesome thread! I'd also like to join! TTC 1st sticky bean! Thank you!


----------



## Mishou

I would like to join, lets hope I can do this.


----------



## grandbleu

Name: Grandbleu

TTC: #1


Message for Santa: "Please Santa I have been very good this year and want to be a mom more than anything. Give me the best present this hopeful mom could ever ask for this year. I don't want anything else :)"


----------



## MrsRNI

would love to join this thread, we're ttc#2 
Dear Santa please give us a BFP this xmas we've got 1 little miracle and would love another to complete our family


----------



## hope4bump

I love this thread, i cant wait for all the BFP's to roll in  Can't believe we are still only on 2 though. 

:dust: to each and everyone of us


----------



## live_in_hope

hope4bump said:


> I love this thread, i cant wait for all the BFP's to roll in  Can't believe we are still only on 2 though.
> 
> :dust: to each and everyone of us

Thanks I know, I can't believe there's only two, I'm wondering whether people have forgotten to let me know:shrug:or Santa is just waiting until nearer Christmas and then give them all out together!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## butterfly80

Hi Santa, thank you for giving me my present early as I got a :bfp: on Thursday :happydance: As I had been poorly in the week I had blood tests and today learnt it had stuck and I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant (I think its really only 5) I really do hope you have given me a sticky bean though santa.


love you all xxxx

:dust: to you all


----------



## lovelykiwi

I got my bfp! Praying for a sticky:happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

The :bfp:'s are coming in thick and fast now girlies... Let's keep this up for a bumper :bfp: Xmas for all.

:dance: :dance:


----------



## flyingduster

Me too! We're TTC #1
"dear santa, I know 166 is a lot of BFP's to produce, but just one more won't hurt...! :) I promise to keep the magic of Santa alive for our LO!"


----------



## Sparklegirl

butterfly80 said:


> Hi Santa, thank you for giving me my present early as I got a :bfp: on Thursday :happydance: As I had been poorly in the week I had blood tests and today learnt it had stuck and I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant (I think its really only 5) I really do hope you have given me a sticky bean though santa.
> 
> 
> love you all xxxx
> 
> :dust: to you all

Congrats sweety :happydance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

lovelykiwi said:


> I got my bfp! Praying for a sticky:happydance:

*congrats* :dance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

WOW 2 more :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

lots & lots of :dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

to the rest of us :flower:


----------



## KerryAnne02

ME!! No.1!!! dear santa ive been trying for 13 months! This is my last cycle i can try cause my doctor is putting me on bc if im not succesful cause im very irregular! love Kerry anne!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
butterfly80*
on her
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:
_We would like to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! xx_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
lovelykiwi*
on her
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! xx_​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

congrats to you both, keep them coming x


----------



## LKF

Can i Join?
TTC#1, been NTNP for 1yr, actively TTC for about 6 months. All i want for christmas is happy and healthy baby. Pretty please:kiss:


----------



## mrsessex

:dance:

:dance:

Congrats girls! Xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Congratulations Butterfly80 & lovelykiwi :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Congratulations Butterly and Lovely!!! :hugs:

I'm so glad your Christmas pressies came early. :) I hope it follows for many, many more of us!


----------



## BobDog

Jen + Graeme, TTC#1 for 2+1/2 years, 10 cycles clomid, miscarried 2 angels.

Dearest Santa, BFP would be our dream come true. Please, please, please let us finally have our dream. lots of love, the bremners. xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Butterfly80 and lovelykiwi, BIG congratulations to you both! Very happy and excited for you


----------



## pixie p

Me too please! TTC our 2nd after mmc in July, unsuccessfully trying since. 
Please Santa send us a little brother or sister for my son, we are not fussy which. Thankyou, good luck and fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS Butterfly and Lovely Kiwi! Wishing you both very happy and healthy pregnancies xxx 

Well its a :bfn: from me... and a huge temp drop. Just waiting for the hag bag to arrive sometime to day.

VERY BEST of luck to you all!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi can u please change/update my Xmas wish to Santa

Dear Santa

I know I originally only had one wish this year but I now have two. I hope you don't think I'm being greedy. 
My first wish is for my mum to get better from her breast cancer! I might be an adult but I still need her!! 
My second wish is for DH and I to have a sticky BFP. 
These are my only wishes and if you can only grant me one can it be for my mum! 
Thank you
Xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

BTW 

Congratulations to you both on your BFPs!!! 

xxx


----------



## sparky32

:happydance: :happydance: Huge Congratulations to Butterfly80 and lovelykiwi :happydance::happydance: Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months. Your welcome to join us at July Beach Bumps (in the lounge, group section) and share all your symptoms and thoughts xxx

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone else xxx


----------



## sparky32

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi can u please change/update my Xmas wish to Santa
> 
> Dear Santa
> 
> I know I originally only had one wish this year but I now have two. I hope you don't think I'm being greedy.
> My first wish is for my mum to get better from her breast cancer! I might be an adult but I still need her!!
> My second wish is for DH and I to have a sticky BFP.
> These are my only wishes and if you can only grant me one can it be for my mum!
> Thank you
> Xxx

I pray both your wishes come true :hugs: xx


----------



## kellymarie86

kellymarie86 no 2 
Santa i dont ask for anything but please could you bring me a sack of baby dust for me and everyone who is TTC thx. Cookies and milk this year


----------



## SMFirst

hmm - I wonder if we can make it to 200 on the list!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Testing tomorrow, i'll be on that list..i hope :D:thumbup:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Huge congrats Butterfly80 and lovelykiwi on their :bfp:

Fx'ed for plenty more of these before christmas.

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## butterfly80

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi can u please change/update my Xmas wish to Santa
> 
> Dear Santa
> 
> I know I originally only had one wish this year but I now have two. I hope you don't think I'm being greedy.
> My first wish is for my mum to get better from her breast cancer! I might be an adult but I still need her!!
> My second wish is for DH and I to have a sticky BFP.
> These are my only wishes and if you can only grant me one can it be for my mum!
> Thank you
> Xxx

I really really hope you are granted with your wishes, sending you such big hugs...stay positive xxxx


----------



## princessjulia

hi santa please could there be baby in yr stocking for me this year i ask you last year and yes i got my wish but my poor angel died in june 2010 so please i would like to have bundle of joy in life for next year if pos
i am mum to iaac aged 4 tristan 11 and chloe 14 we have all been really good xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Sambatiki said:


> CONGRATS Butterfly and Lovely Kiwi! Wishing you both very happy and healthy pregnancies xxx
> 
> Well its a :bfn: from me... and a huge temp drop. Just waiting for the hag bag to arrive sometime to day.
> 
> VERY BEST of luck to you all!! :dust: :dust:

Ah no, well you know it isnt over until she shows, so I'll keep everything crossed for you xx :hugs:



Beth_welshy said:


> Hi can u please change/update my Xmas wish to Santa
> 
> Dear Santa
> 
> I know I originally only had one wish this year but I now have two. I hope you don't think I'm being greedy.
> My first wish is for my mum to get better from her breast cancer! I might be an adult but I still need her!!
> My second wish is for DH and I to have a sticky BFP.
> These are my only wishes and if you can only grant me one can it be for my mum!
> Thank you
> Xxx

Yes of course, have just done it! I really hope you get your two wishes and nobody would think your being greedy. I hope your mum makes a quick and full recovery and you get your BFP too xx
:dust:


----------



## mrsessex

Number 5 !!!

Samira!!

Go see lolol xx


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> Number 5 !!!
> 
> Samira!!
> 
> Go see lolol xx

What? Where!? :shrug: did I miss it? I've not long logged on and I'm trying to update as quick as I can!! (will explain later) xx


----------



## live_in_hope

SMFirst said:


> hmm - I wonder if we can make it to 200 on the list!

I hope so!! :thumbup:



ToxicFox92 said:


> Testing tomorrow, i'll be on that list..i hope :D:thumbup:

oooh fingers crossed, keep me posted!! :happydance: Looking forward to adding you to our BFP list!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## mrsessex

See the bfp birthday thread :dance:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Add me! TTC #1 for four months.

A little baby would be the best gift ever!


----------



## future_numan

wow, four :bfp: so far...a big congrats :happydance: 

Com'on Santa, we need more :hugs:

AFM..I think I am out. I tested this morning a got a :bfn: so I am now just waiting for :witch: to rear her ugly head :cry:


----------



## grandbleu

future_numan said:


> wow, four :bfp: so far...a big congrats :happydance:
> 
> Com'on Santa, we need more :hugs:
> 
> AFM..I think I am out. I tested this morning a got a :bfn: so I am now just waiting for :witch: to rear her ugly head :cry:

Sorry you might be out...but even if AF comes you still have another month to try before Christmas arrives. :)


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats to the BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## Giftmum

Ttc no 1
Please santa i need BFP as xmas present. I will be very grateful.


----------



## bekc2005

Hello,
Fab thread live_in_hope!!!
Please can I join in??? 
Trying to conceive #1 (fourth cycle)
Dear Santa, Please can I have a baby for christmas? 
It would make the sticky bean's mummy and daddy very happy and it would be an amazing christmas present for all our family and friends too!!! 
(and then my sister can stop nagging me to be an aunty!!! lol)
Thanks :)


----------



## live_in_hope

bekc2005 said:


> Hello,
> Fab thread live_in_hope!!!
> Please can I join in???
> Trying to conceive #1 (fourth cycle)
> Dear Santa, Please can I have a baby for christmas?
> It would make the sticky bean's mummy and daddy very happy and it would be an amazing christmas present for all our family and friends too!!!
> (and then my sister can stop nagging me to be an aunty!!! lol)
> Thanks :)

Thanks!! Of course you can join, the more the merrier!! I've added you onto the list, Santas got his work cut out for him this year, but I know he can do it!! I've said this already but I have a really strong feeling there is going to be alot more BFP's before Christmas!! I can't wait to start getting them through xx


----------



## fallenangel78

Could I tag along as well please?

"Dear Santa, please, please, please could I have a sticky bean for Christmas? I'm trying to be very good and haven't had a single drop of caffeine since May and I'm trying my very hardest to keep away from the lovely wine...

We're both dying to be proud parents and there really is nothing we want more"

Fingers crossed for everyone ladies :) x


----------



## erin7707

Can I join!? 

Dear Santa,
Lexi is almost 2 years old, and she really wants to be a big sister. She always plays well with the babies at daycare and she tries to feed her babydolls all the time. She's ready for a baby brother or baby sister, and so are Mommy and Daddy.. Could you please help us out? 
Thank you!! We'll leave extra cookies out this year!!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: Thanks ladies, am off to work in abit, wont be back until after 6 so I'll be sure to add you both then!! thanks for dropping in!! xx


----------



## pink80

Right AF came yesterday, so I have one more shot before christmas - c'mon Santa you can do it!!


----------



## grandbleu

pink80 said:


> Right AF came yesterday, so I have one more shot before christmas - c'mon Santa you can do it!!

Me too! One more shot - nothing else I want for Xmas but BFP!


----------



## rachaelmoore8

Hi everyone,
i got married in August and me and my husband are trying for our first baby, would be the best xmas present santa could give us if i had a :bfp: as our first xmas together as a married couple. on :af: at the min so 1 last shot before xmas :happydance: this is my first period in 9 weeks after stopping the bc. 
Congrats on all the :bfp: so far and good luck to everyone else.

Rachael


----------



## live_in_hope

pink80 said:


> Right AF came yesterday, so I have one more shot before christmas - c'mon Santa you can do it!!




grandbleu said:


> pink80 said:
> 
> 
> Right AF came yesterday, so I have one more shot before christmas - c'mon Santa you can do it!!
> 
> Me too! One more shot - nothing else I want for Xmas but BFP!Click to expand...

:dohh: well this new cycle will be your cycle then :thumbup: xxx

:dust:


----------



## mrsessex

You need to change it to 6 now!

:haha: a VR wag got a BFP today!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
SamiraNChris*
on your* Birthday!!*
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! xx_​


----------



## Naaxi

Dearest Santa :D
Today was my first IUI with donor sperm. :) I should know by December 4th and it would be amazing to get my BFP for Christmas. P.S. I'm on cycle day 16 if anyone wants to buddy up, message me :D


----------



## live_in_hope

Naaxi said:


> Dearest Santa :D
> Today was my first IUI with donor sperm. :) I should know by December 4th and it would be amazing to get my BFP for Christmas. P.S. I'm on cycle day 16 if anyone wants to buddy up, message me :D

:wave: hey!! I've added you onto santa's list, I really hope this works for you and you get your BFP brfore christmas!! I'm CD15 and this is my 2nd cycle of TTC after VR. xx FX for a sticky bean xx


----------



## Jennibean78

Praying that we get our :bfp: before Christmas. I am already 4 days late for the :witch: and it's looking good but trying not to get my hopes up. :wacko:


----------



## Jennibean78

totally just had to edit my above post lol :)


----------



## MrsRNI

hey santa answered my letter early got my BFP this morning woohoo.

good luck to all you other ladies and hope he is as generous to u as he has me


----------



## grandbleu

MrsRNI said:


> hey santa answered my letter early got my BFP this morning woohoo.
> 
> good luck to all you other ladies and hope he is as generous to u as he has me

Congratulations! Wonderful early xmas present...any tips for us still waiting??? Anything special you did differently. TIA and HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HOLIDAYS INDEED!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Add Me Plz...:) TTC #1 All we want for xmas is a BFP


----------



## SilverWillow

TTC #1

Dear Santa, it has been the most amazing year, got married (to the most wonderful man in the world), moved into our new house and done it up. To get a BFP for xmas would be the perfect end to the perfect year! xxx


----------



## britt24

TTC #1
Dear Santa 
There is only 1 thing i would like this christmas and that is a BFP please, me and my husband got married this year and would love this to end the year please please please put BFP on your delivery list xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
MrsRNI*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! xx_​


----------



## missy123

Dear Santa
I have been TTC #2 for over 3 years now,i would really love if you could bring me my baby for Christmas,i wanted one last Christmas and the Christmas before that and even the Christmas before that and it never came!! i have waited so patiently :thumbup:
my son wants to be a brother so much! please grant my Christmas wish and make us the happiest family ever, we want 2011 to be our year of total happiness :happydance: im so ready for this..its the only present i want more than anything and if you get me this i promise i wont ask for anything again!!
there is milk and cookies in it for you :)


----------



## CbLbwantababy

Dear Santa Claus,
All I want this Christmas is a :bfp: and a happy and a healthy baby boy/girl as a result 9 months later!! Please Please Please!!!


----------



## dilly839

Our first x-mas together...we would love to have a BFP as a gift!! TTC our 1st! 
There seems to be no way...but I will keep the faith! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## angi120

Me please, TTC #2


----------



## live_in_hope

:happydance: I can feel those BFP's they are all that close, theres going to be some more this weekend, i know it!!! xx


----------



## Kay_Baby

TTC #1

Dear Santa, 

For Christmas we would love a BFP. It's been a long, and at times, difficult year and we would love to end the year knowing that next Christmas will be a 1st Christmas.


----------



## live_in_hope

Kay_Baby said:


> TTC #1
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> For Christmas we would love a BFP. It's been a long, and at times, difficult year and we would love to end the year knowing that next Christmas will be a 1st Christmas.

awww so sweet!! :hugs: I want next christmas to be a 1st christmas too!! oooffingers crossed and :dust::dust: to everybody!!! xx


----------



## angelcake71

Dear Santa,
Please can I have a BFP for christmas.. that I hold on to for 9 months.. and forever after that..I have already had the heartache of an e/p and me and my new hubby would love a baby of our ow,n Thankyou xx


----------



## live_in_hope

10 more to go until we reach *#200 *:happydance: xx


----------



## londonchi

Hiya!

TTC my first and would love my BFP before xmas

'Please Santa, You have been kind enough to provide me with 9 furbabies but this time I would like a human baby!'

Thanks

Jems


----------



## live_in_hope

c'mon :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## tootsweets

Hello - I'm new here, and hope it's ok to join in. On Xmas eve 2009, my beautiful boyf looked into my eyes and said 'let's make a baby'! I felt amazing, but was convinced it would happen straight away. 11 cycles later, we're still waiting! Please let our christmas wish come true this year? xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

tootsweets said:


> Hello - I'm new here, and hope it's ok to join in. On Xmas eve 2009, my beautiful boyf looked into my eyes and said 'let's make a baby'! I felt amazing, but was convinced it would happen straight away. 11 cycles later, we're still waiting! Please let our christmas wish come true this year? xxxx

awww thats so sweet :hugs: I remember when my DH first said he wanted to make a baby, I could have cried (mainly because he had had a vasectomy 3months before we got together after having 4children with his ex-wife and had told me he never wanted anymore children). I was only 18 when we got together and of course not having children didnt bother me then as it wasn't on my mind at all.I hadn't mentioned it or hinted at all and one day (about 4years ago) he just came out with it and after saving for a VR which we had in sept this year, I am now on cycle #2. 

Sorry, kinda went away there!! :haha:

I'll add you to the list and here is plenty of :dust: to ensure you get your Christmas wish this year!!! FX xxxx


----------



## tootsweets

I've got everything crossed for you and all others on this thread xxx

Good luck good luck good luck xxx


----------



## Princess82

Hey all, I am new to this forum.

We have been trying concieve for over 2 years for our first baby. If I get a BFP by Christmas, it would be the best gift I could ever imagine....Please Santa xxxx


----------



## tootsweets

Princess82 said:


> Hey all, I am new to this forum.
> 
> We have been trying concieve for over 2 years for our first baby. If I get a BFP by Christmas, it would be the best gift I could ever imagine....Please Santa xxxx

Good luck Princess! I know the monthly disappointment too and am desperate for the best xmas news! GL to you too xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Princess82 said:


> Hey all, I am new to this forum.
> 
> We have been trying concieve for over 2 years for our first baby. If I get a BFP by Christmas, it would be the best gift I could ever imagine....Please Santa xxxx

:wave: hey there! :wave:

welcome to the forum! You'll love it here!! And thank you for stopping by my Christmas thread first!! I shall add you onto the list and in turn will give you plenty of :dust: sent your way so you can get your :bfp: before Christmas!!! :happydance: good luck and enjoy your time on here!! xx


----------



## plutosblue

:blush:

Can I be added too? 

TTC Number 1

Dear Santa - I have been good and got married to my wonderful husband. Now an honest woman I held my end of the bargain and now its your turn. Hop to it and sprinkle some of that magic dust our way pleasums!


----------



## hannie

Ttc #2
Dear Santa, if I promise to be very nice, kind and loving this year would you please bring me a big enormous BFP wrapped up in a glittery bow. X


----------



## jojo74

Please Santa could we have a bfp for Christmas, myself, my husband and son have all been good and would be sooo happy ! Xxxx


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

So many ladies giving wishes to Santa - good luck to everyone!

Well, after three "LSP's" (Little Skinny Positives) since DPO11 I finally got a BFP today on DPO15!

Now DH and I are excited!! 

I am praying every day that it sticks (Dig in deep Little One!)


Thanks in advance Santa!


----------



## plutosblue

SMFirst said:


> Hi all
> 
> So many ladies giving wishes to Santa - good luck to everyone!
> 
> Well, after three "LSP's" (Little Skinny Positives) since DPO11 I finally got a BFP today on DPO15!
> 
> Now DH and I are excited!!
> 
> I am praying every day that it sticks (Dig in deep Little One!)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance Santa!

AHHHHH congrats hun!! :happydance:

Amazing - I feel better now I have had my BFP fix :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
SMFirst*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_We will all pray with you that he digs in deep!! All the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## mrsessex

Congrats to you :dance:

:flower:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

congrats... they are coming in thick and fast now :) x


----------



## hope4bump

SMFirst said:


> Hi all
> 
> So many ladies giving wishes to Santa - good luck to everyone!
> 
> Well, after three "LSP's" (Little Skinny Positives) since DPO11 I finally got a BFP today on DPO15!
> 
> Now DH and I are excited!!
> 
> I am praying every day that it sticks (Dig in deep Little One!)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance Santa!

congratulations. i am very happy for you


----------



## live_in_hope

Great to see another :bfp: i knew we wouldn't finish the weekend without one.....although i feel another one will come soon too !! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Ooooh yay, congrats to all the new BFPs!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Laura lou

Me please.. TTC number 2 :)

my precious little boy needs a brother or sister, we would love a christmas BFP to make our Family complete.. it took alot of heartache to get our baby boy i pray we dont have such a hard time with number 2, even tho ive just had my 4th MC i wont give up :thumbup:


----------



## iprayforbump

Dear Santa, I'd love a :bfp: by Christmas! I've been on and off of B&B for 7 months now. We are in our 8th month of TTC #1 (CD 4 today). It would be wonderful if I could join you all. I'll be testing sometime around the 17th if the :witch: doesn't show before then. It would be the best Christmas present I ever received! Good luck everyone!


----------



## zb5

Me too! TTC #1.

Dear Santa, the only thing on my Christmas list is a BFP! It would also make my DH very happy, and we've been very good! It will even fit in my stocking.

Oh, this makes me want to go sit on Santa's lap at the mall, just in case it helps!


----------



## Kita

zb5 said:


> Me too! TTC #1.
> 
> Dear Santa, the only thing on my Christmas list is a BFP! It would also make my DH very happy, and we've been very good! It will even fit in my stocking.
> 
> *Oh, this makes me want to go sit on Santa's lap at the mall, just in case it helps!*

:haha:


----------



## MountaineerWV

Me... TTC #1

Dear Santa

The only thing I ever wanted to be was a mommy. So please bring me 
a BFP for Christmas. It's the only thing I've asked for this Christmas.


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Dear Santa,

Please may I have a :bfp: for Christmas? It would be the best possible present for us...and to give to our families.

Thanks Santy,
BEG & her OH


----------



## Tigerlilies

live_in_hope said:


> Great to see another :bfp: i knew we wouldn't finish the weekend without one.....although i feel another one will come soon too !! :thumbup: xx

Well, you certainly were right about that! The Christmas angel came early for me but best present will be seeing a strong HB at my 8wk scan on the 22nd since my other two angels didn't make it past that point so I'm still praying!


----------



## lilmackate

I got it I got it I got my :bfp: TODAY it's more like a bigfaintpositive but it's there on three tests!!!! YAY!!! I am 10dpo I am so excited going in for bloods later today! :)


----------



## lilmackate

Tigerlilies said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Great to see another :bfp: i knew we wouldn't finish the weekend without one.....although i feel another one will come soon too !! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Well, you certainly were right about that! The Christmas angel came early for me but best present will be seeing a strong HB at my 8wk scan on the 22nd since my other two angels didn't make it past that point so I'm still praying!Click to expand...

I agree a hb scan is even better!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

lilmackate said:


> I got it I got it I got my :bfp: TODAY it's more like a bigfaintpositive but it's there on three tests!!!! YAY!!! I am 10dpo I am so excited going in for bloods later today! :)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!
BTW, I love your avatar pic! You look like a princess!


----------



## Elhaym

Congratulations lilmackate! :happydance:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Dear Santa,

The last time I saw you I was amazed you knew my name and was really pleased to see you at my house...20 years on it would be wonderful if you could have a cheeky work with the elves and of course Mrs Claus to see if you could all wish long and hard for my husband and I to get a positive on our HPT this December (being a December baby myself I'm sure you can do something amazing for me)


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Tigerlilies*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_Good luck with your scan!! We all wish you the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
lilmackate*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_Yay for your BFP!! All the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

Yay!! two more :bfp:'s!!! How exciting!!! Thank you Santa for our early Christmas presents, I know there are lots of us but please make sure you get round us all :thumbup: xx


----------



## GraciesMom

TTC #1
Santa, we've been very good this year, everyone around us is having luck. Please let us be lucky number 12 (11 people we know are pregnant) :) Baby Dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Well i'm out for this month :dohh: but I might still manage to get one before xmas...

Congrats to those who have got their BFP this month xx


----------



## live_in_hope

GraciesMom said:


> TTC #1
> Santa, we've been very good this year, everyone around us is having luck. Please let us be lucky number 12 (11 people we know are pregnant) :) Baby Dust to everyone!!!!

Wow 11 people you know!! Thats amazing!! Fingers crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## SiBelle

Congrats on all the BFP's before Xmas! 
Santa DOES listen


----------



## justvee1

Dear Santa, We have been trying to conceive for 7 months now wit no luck. We would be VERY blessed if you could bring us a BFP for Christmas this year. It all we really want. Thank you in advance! JustVee :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

Mrs S-M said:


> Well i'm out for this month :dohh: but I might still manage to get one before xmas...
> 
> Congrats to those who have got their BFP this month xx

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, but I'm sure Santa will drop you in for x-mas xx


----------



## Lisa84

Dear Santa, Im not a demandin person and i havent really asked u for much.... Well thats a lie i did ask u for pink bike when i was 10 which u managed to get down the Chimney and a Mini Cooper Convertible last year which u didnt :/ Pretty please can u bring me an early Crimbo prezzie. Its our anniversary on the 24th so a BFP on that day would be fab!! If you do that then i promise i will leave u some Sherry and Mince Pies and maybe even a carrot for Rudolf :) xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dear Santa,
Iv been such a good girl! and really think i deserve a christmas :bfp:
I could bare another Christmas without having a baby.
my and my dh are so inlove and after nearly two years i think we have waited long enough!
Oh and i make excellent yummy mice pies ;)


----------



## EAKF3253

EAKF3253

TTC #1

Dear Santa,

All we want for Christmas is two pink lines!


----------



## EJW147

TTC#1 for 5 months now. 
Dear santa, everynight I dream about being an amazing mommy and I know someone as wonderful and jolly as you could help make my dream come true! All we are asking for Christmas is a BFP followed 9 months later with a healthy baby! :)


----------



## SarahJane

Can you pass my thanks to santa for my BFP yesterday x


----------



## LiSa2010

me too, TTC #2

"Dear Santa, All I want for Christmas is a :bfp:! Please give me an early Birthday present."


----------



## Waitin4astork

I got my BFP on 21/11 :happydance:
He listens after all :cloud9:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
SarahJane*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_All the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Waiting4astork*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_We wish you all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## mrsessex

11 :dance:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: double figures on the :bfp:'s!!! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## mrsessex

Its fantastic!!!

I have a feeling you'll be very soon :blush: just do


----------



## live_in_hope

I have a feeling that it's going to happen for us all soon, I bet that us VR WaGs will be pregnant together!! I can feel it!!xxx


----------



## prettykitty

please could you add me chick? 

I am so hoping and ttc #1 with the most fab hubby in the world and I would love to give him the best Xmas pressie in the world of a BFP! 

xxxx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> I have a feeling that it's going to happen for us all soon, I bet that us VR WaGs will be pregnant together!! I can feel it!!xxx

We'll see :)

Just have very *strong* feeling it'll be you next :coffee:


----------



## live_in_hope

mrsessex said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that it's going to happen for us all soon, I bet that us VR WaGs will be pregnant together!! I can feel it!!xxx
> 
> We'll see :)
> 
> Just have very *strong* feeling it'll be you next :coffee:Click to expand...

yer? Cool :thumbup: lets hope your more psychic than Gail :haha: xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> mrsessex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that it's going to happen for us all soon, I bet that us VR WaGs will be pregnant together!! I can feel it!!xxx
> 
> We'll see :)
> 
> Just have very *strong* feeling it'll be you next :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> yer? Cool :thumbup: lets hope your more psychic than Gail :haha: xxClick to expand...

Im sayin nowt :thumbup:
x


----------



## Sparklegirl

* wow *look @ all these :bfp:*!!!!*:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Daniele89

congrats on all the :bfp: :D xoxoxoxoxox

:dust: to u all who r still waiting <3


----------



## live_in_hope

We had 2 more :bfp:'s yesterday....lets see how many we get today!! :wohoo: santa, you really are amazing!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## jreece

We got our :bfp: 11/24/10....Thank you Santa...and lots of baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## britt24

jreece said:


> We got our :bfp: 11/24/10....Thank you Santa...and lots of baby dust to you all!!!


Congratulations !!! and a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## paula181

Santa please please please can i have a :bfp:this christmas, i have been a very good girl and i will be the best mummy to the lil bundle of joy :kiss:
He/she will also have a fantastic daddy and a beautiful sister who will love them and protect more than anything in the world :hugs:
Pleassssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :blue::pink: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Wooooow Even more :bfp: keep them coming Santa xx

Congratulations to you all x


----------



## hollyrose

Me too please! Ttc baby no 2. Will be testing mid december. So excited!


----------



## purplerain82

please can i be on the list too! :)

ttc No.2 -Dear Santa, this will be the only present i have asked for this year, i would love to get my BFP and promise i will be a good girl all 2011 :) p.s my DD would love a brother or a sister too :)


----------



## katy1984

im new to all this! 
dear santa we recently lost our much wanted baby at 8 weeks in october,im already a mummy to my gorgous little man reesey boy who's 6 (im sure you know him very well by now) It wud be the best christmas present EVER if i cud get a :bfp: and give my special little man a much wanted sibling that he's so longing for PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

SarahJane said:


> Can you pass my thanks to santa for my BFP yesterday x




Waitin4astork said:


> I got my BFP on 21/11 :happydance:
> He listens after all :cloud9:

Congratulations girls!!!!! Healthy happy 9 months!!!


----------



## future_numan

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee: Look at all the :bfp::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## crystal69uk

Please can I join the list?:coffee: Wow Good luck to everyone on here! FANTASTIC news for those ladies with their :bfp: already!!!


TTC No 3 after Tubal Reversal - Been waiting 5 years for my dream to become a reality, now I can live the dream!

Dear Santa, Please can I have my BFP before Christmas please, It is also my Birthday 29/11/2010 and I promise I will do without all of my Birthday presents if you can give me a BFP before Christmas. 

Many thanks


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
jreece*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## MissSazra

Can I join the list please?

Congrats to everyone who's got their BFP so far. 

Dear Santa,
I don't need a present to open on Christmas Day this year, I am willing to wait 9 months for the best gift ever. Life has been tough this year as you know, but now things are great and me and the new hubster would love a bundle of joy to complete our lives!

Thanks Santa :D


----------



## live_in_hope

katy1984 said:


> im new to all this!
> dear santa we recently lost our much wanted baby at 8 weeks in october,im already a mummy to my gorgous little man reesey boy who's 6 (im sure you know him very well by now) It wud be the best christmas present EVER if i cud get a :bfp: and give my special little man a much wanted sibling that he's so longing for PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!!

Hi :wave:

Welcome to Baby & Bump and thank you for dropping in on my thread and adding your name to the list. The response has been great and I've been overwhelmed, especially now those BFP's are coming in!! :happydance:

I am sorry to hear of your loss so I hope that you get your X-mas present and Reesey gets his little brother/sister :thumbup:
:flower:
xx


----------



## RoseRed7

...


----------



## Daniele89

im just in the 2ww now, tryin not to think abt it tho :/ hopefully all the x-mas shoppin will keep my mind occupied :D :D ..X


----------



## pixie p

wow its getting exciting now watching all these bfp come in. Good luck to all of you! I hope Santa is doing overtime this year! Im guessing he wont be visiting me as i cant even get a +opk this month let alone a +hpt!!! Oh well im positive for 2011, what will be will be. 
Will be stalking to see many more happy posts come in i hope xxxx


----------



## katy1984

live_in_hope said:


> katy1984 said:
> 
> 
> im new to all this!
> dear santa we recently lost our much wanted baby at 8 weeks in october,im already a mummy to my gorgous little man reesey boy who's 6 (im sure you know him very well by now) It wud be the best christmas present EVER if i cud get a :bfp: and give my special little man a much wanted sibling that he's so longing for PLZ PLZ PLZ!!!!
> 
> Hi :wave:
> 
> Welcome to Baby & Bump and thank you for dropping in on my thread and adding your name to the list. The response has been great and I've been overwhelmed, especially now those BFP's are coming in!! :happydance:
> 
> I am sorry to hear of your loss so I hope that you get your X-mas present and Reesey gets his little brother/sister :thumbup:
> :flower:
> xxClick to expand...







thank you that means alot, well the dreaded :witch: is due xmas day,i hope her broom bakes and she never arrives :rofl: good luck to everyone and a BIG congratulations to all who have been blessed with a precious gift xx


----------



## lilmackate

Tigerlilies said:


> lilmackate said:
> 
> 
> I got it I got it I got my :bfp: TODAY it's more like a bigfaintpositive but it's there on three tests!!!! YAY!!! I am 10dpo I am so excited going in for bloods later today! :)
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!
> BTW, I love your avatar pic! You look like a princess!Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I felt like a princess :)


----------



## buggy

Me please TTC #1 for 7months now!!


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats to all the BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## victorial8

AF arrived today, gutted. So that only leaves me this month to get that christmas BFP. I will be due around the 24th


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
bekc2005*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## flyingduster

AF got me today too, so don't think I'll be able to get a BFP before Xmas... but ahh well!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

flyingduster said:


> AF got me today too, so don't think I'll be able to get a BFP before Xmas... but ahh well!!!

awwww :hugs: I'm 3dpo now so if i dont get my bfp this cycle then I wont get a bfp before xmas.....but I'm due to ovulate again on x-mas eve so I could possibly conceive before xmas......

Fingers crossed for us all!!! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

live_in_hope said:


> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> AF got me today too, so don't think I'll be able to get a BFP before Xmas... but ahh well!!!
> 
> awwww :hugs: I'm 3dpo now so if i dont get my bfp this cycle then I wont get a bfp before xmas.....but I'm due to ovulate again on x-mas eve so I could possibly conceive before xmas......
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Awww I am also 3DPO today too and also due to O again on Christmas Eve...SNAP...Fingers crossed for you honey x:hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Dear Father Christmas, 
There is nothing else my hubby and I would love more than that :bfp: - the first for both of us. WE have both been VERY good and will ask nothing more of you - PROMISE :flower:

TTC #1 xxxxx

Thanks hunny - this is a FAB thread xxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

congrats to all the ladies who got a :bfp: :thumbup: x


----------



## victorial8

I just went to a website and sent a letter to santa and even got a reply. Here is what I got :) :)


Hello Victoria!!

Thank you for sending me your email all the way from Scotland! I sure do love the Net because now I never feel lonely all the way up at the North Pole. An email from you, Victoria, really makes my day! 

Heres a picture of Santa just for you Victoria!Well call me the King of Jing-a-Ling, Victoria! Are you fibbing to ol' Santa Claus?!? You can't possibly be 25 years old already! Why it seems like only yesterday that I was leaving presents for a certain little girl and here you are now, practically one of Santa's elves! (*grin*)

Sorry the presents the last little while probably haven't been quite as exciting as they were when you were a little girl but, well, you know how these things go (*wink*). Anyway, Santa's glad to see some of the 'older kids' (not to mention anyone in particular!) still take the time to write. I also hear you've been a really good girl. (Of course, you won't mind if I do a little checking, will you? HO!! Ho!! ho!!). 

Oh, no! Didn't you have any special comments for me? That's ok. I'm sure you'll have more to say next time you email me! 

Let's see what you put in your letter for Christmas wishes: 1. pregnancy; 2. postitive pregnancy test and; 3. healthy baby at the end of it.. May all your Christmas wishes come true!HO!! Ho!! ho!! That's exactly what I thought you might like! I'm thinking of putting some of those on my wish list too! Of course, I never get everything I have on my wish list -- but then again, it wouldn't be much fun if I always got everything I asked for. Then there would never be any surprise!

Oh! oh! The Grinch is trying to steal some of Mrs. Claus' cookies! That Grinch sure is funny. He may not like Christmas, but he sure likes those cookies! Well, I better go stop him before he snitches them all. Take care Victoria and don't forget to come back and visit me here at EmailSanta.com on Christmas Eve!! And remember... only 29 more sleeps until Christmas!!

HO!! Ho!! ho!!
Father Christmas


----------



## live_in_hope

crystal69uk said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyingduster said:
> 
> 
> AF got me today too, so don't think I'll be able to get a BFP before Xmas... but ahh well!!!
> 
> awwww :hugs: I'm 3dpo now so if i dont get my bfp this cycle then I wont get a bfp before xmas.....but I'm due to ovulate again on x-mas eve so I could possibly conceive before xmas......
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww I am also 3DPO today too and also due to O again on Christmas Eve...SNAP...Fingers crossed for you honey x:hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Hey thats cool! Snap!! How are you feeling? I don't like this waiting part very much....I'm just glad I've got alot on to occupy my mind lol xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

victorial8 said:


> I just went to a website and sent a letter to santa and even got a reply. Here is what I got :) :)
> 
> 
> Hello Victoria!!
> 
> Thank you for sending me your email all the way from Scotland! I sure do love the Net because now I never feel lonely all the way up at the North Pole. An email from you, Victoria, really makes my day!
> 
> Heres a picture of Santa just for you Victoria!Well call me the King of Jing-a-Ling, Victoria! Are you fibbing to ol' Santa Claus?!? You can't possibly be 25 years old already! Why it seems like only yesterday that I was leaving presents for a certain little girl and here you are now, practically one of Santa's elves! (*grin*)
> 
> Sorry the presents the last little while probably haven't been quite as exciting as they were when you were a little girl but, well, you know how these things go (*wink*). Anyway, Santa's glad to see some of the 'older kids' (not to mention anyone in particular!) still take the time to write. I also hear you've been a really good girl. (Of course, you won't mind if I do a little checking, will you? HO!! Ho!! ho!!).
> 
> Oh, no! Didn't you have any special comments for me? That's ok. I'm sure you'll have more to say next time you email me!
> 
> Let's see what you put in your letter for Christmas wishes: 1. pregnancy; 2. postitive pregnancy test and; 3. healthy baby at the end of it.. May all your Christmas wishes come true!HO!! Ho!! ho!! That's exactly what I thought you might like! I'm thinking of putting some of those on my wish list too! Of course, I never get everything I have on my wish list -- but then again, it wouldn't be much fun if I always got everything I asked for. Then there would never be any surprise!
> 
> Oh! oh! The Grinch is trying to steal some of Mrs. Claus' cookies! That Grinch sure is funny. He may not like Christmas, but he sure likes those cookies! Well, I better go stop him before he snitches them all. Take care Victoria and don't forget to come back and visit me here at EmailSanta.com on Christmas Eve!! And remember... only 29 more sleeps until Christmas!!
> 
> HO!! Ho!! ho!!
> Father Christmas

WOW! A real letter from Santa! Amazing!! We're all big kids at heart!! :thumbup: 
:dust: and elf magic to us all!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## arpeters

I hope it is not too late to add me to the list, pretty pretty please with a cherry on top!

arpeters TTC Baby #1. 
Dear Santa, All my husband and I want for Christmas this year is to be able to tell both of our families that we are expecting our first little angel. Thank You.


----------



## justmarried

well the :witch: got me yesterday morning, never mind i still have one more chance before christmas (if ff is right) i should be ready to test christmas eve.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

arpeters said:


> I hope it is not too late to add me to the list, pretty pretty please with a cherry on top!
> 
> arpeters TTC Baby #1.
> Dear Santa, All my husband and I want for Christmas this year is to be able to tell both of our families that we are expecting our first little angel. Thank You.

:wave: No, its not too late, I'll be adding names on right up until christmas hopefully :thumbup: I've added you on, good luck and :dust: xxx



justmarried said:


> well the :witch: got me yesterday morning, never mind i still have one more chance before christmas (if ff is right) i should be ready to test christmas eve.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dohh: that witch!! :growlmad: but next month will your month then!! Oooh christmas eve!! I'm due to Ov then!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## TrinityMom

I GOT MY :bfp:


----------



## Elhaym

TrinityMom said:


> I GOT MY :bfp:

Woohoo, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
TrinityMom*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:dust:

:flower:

_Congratulations!! We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## Dumpling

Ah can I add my name in?! 

Dear Father Christmas, please can I have my first ever little BFP for Christmas? It won't take up much room on your sleigh! Dx


----------



## live_in_hope

Anybody else had their christmas present early??? :happydance: xx


----------



## justonexxx

ME please TTC first baby!


----------



## wonderstars

Unfortunately this month is out, but it's been a learning experience. My temps all looked great but then as per usual, I started spotting and bam, the witch showed. 

I'd like to add that this a fabulous site, tons to learn!


----------



## live_in_hope

wonderstars said:


> Unfortunately this month is out, but it's been a learning experience. My temps all looked great but then as per usual, I started spotting and bam, the witch showed.
> 
> I'd like to add that this a fabulous site, tons to learn!

Sorry to hear she came :growlmad: have you got another chance before christmas?
Yes this is a great site isn't it? I love it on here!! So many great people! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Kalysia

Hey, there! ~^_^~! This is such a cute idea. I hope that you do not mind if I send along a short message, myself? We are aiming for our first. ^^.

_Dear Santa,

I would be eternally grateful if you would pay me one more visit, and bless me with a growing little one. Just think, he or she would be one more loving child to send you a letter!

With Love,

Me_


----------



## angelwings666

NTNP/TTC my first, his second.
"Dear Santa, I've been very good this year, and really, I would happily give up all the gifts just to have two lines on a little plastic stick. Please?"


----------



## Tigerlilies

Live in hope, you'll have to take me off the list sweetie, this wasn't my for-keeps present.


----------



## mmdrago

:bfp: !!!! :D I got my x-mas present!!!


----------



## EJW147

Yay, Congrats mmdrago!! :) Did you have any symptoms that really stood out? Dying here in the 2ww! lol


----------



## mmdrago

The only thing that stood out was that NOTHING stood out, no symptoms at all. I did have uneasy stomach the last couple of days but I think that was more nerves than anything else. I got a very very faint line 10-11 DPO and wasn't sure so I've been worried about it for a few days now. All of the million tests I've taken say preggo tho!!


----------



## tryingntrying

Dear Santa,
As I sat down to write my "Christmas list" this year, I did not know what to put on it. It was blank. I stared at the paper for hours. The only thing I want for Christmas is a little baby. It felt so silly to write "a baby" down on that piece of paper because it seems like just yesterday that I WAS the baby writing a list asking for a baby DOLL. I have been TTC#1 for 7 months now. Please give me a Christmas miracle. I am losing hope.
-tryingntrying/Cassie
:crib:


----------



## wonderstars

live_in_hope said:


> wonderstars said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this month is out, but it's been a learning experience. My temps all looked great but then as per usual, I started spotting and bam, the witch showed.
> 
> I'd like to add that this a fabulous site, tons to learn!
> 
> Sorry to hear she came :growlmad: have you got another chance before christmas?
> Yes this is a great site isn't it? I love it on here!! So many great people! :hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...

I have another chance before Christmas so I'm crossing my fingers but definitely nothing else. ;)


----------



## BrainsBeauty

To Santa & My Lord and Savior,
I would really love my first bundle of joy this holiday season. I know the true reason for the season and the meaning of it. It is not about the gifts or material possesions. It's about the love of family and the birth of a very special child. Me and the Hubby would be so blessed if I could have a child of my own. And we promise to do our best raising that little miracle.


----------



## mama ttc

I'm hoping for a BFP right at christmas :) AF is officially gone :)


----------



## KRR627

TTC #1
on 7th cycle (started in May)


----------



## happygal

Dear santa. i know other ladies on here have been trying for longer and deserve to get a bfp before me, but we started ttc last night just in time for ov and id be soooo happy if we got our bpf for baby number 3 in time for christmas :flower:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls, I can't believe it still... but I've got my :bfp: !!!!! :yipee:
Good luck to everyone else who has managed to beat the witch!!!!
GL and loads of :dust: to everyone still trying... come on Santa, be nice and generous with the BFPs please!!!!


Thanks for my early Christmas pressie Santa... it truly is the best gift I've ever received... I promise to take good care of it :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi girls, I can't believe it still... but I've got my :bfp: !!!!! :yipee:
> Good luck to everyone else who has managed to beat the witch!!!!
> GL and loads of :dust: to everyone still trying... come on Santa, be nice and generous with the BFPs please!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for my early Christmas pressie Santa... it truly is the best gift I've ever received... I promise to take good care of it :flower:

C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S Caroline :hugs:
I am so happy for you!:happydance: Now, dont forget to send some :dust: our way... H&H 9 months (PS: what have you done differently)?
xx


----------



## donna79

:bfp: gl to all.


----------



## StephBord

I just wanted to pop in and say that I got my BFP two days ago. Good luck to everyone and I will be sending tons of baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## futuremom

TTC #1 trying from 6 months.
Dear Santa, Me and my husband have been very good this year. Plz Plz give me a BFP this Christmas to complete our family.


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
mmdrago*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Caroline*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
donna79*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
StephBord*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## Sparklegirl

OMG :shock:, Look @ all these :bfp: :yipee:This is sooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome :happydance: im soooooooooooo happy for all of you :wohoo:  
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL U NEW MOMMIES TO BE !!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Congratulations to all of our ladies who fot their BFP's!! Great news!! :thumbup:

Has anybody noticed that all the BFP's are 'clumped' together?? So if your name is next to a group of :bfp:'s you never know....you could be next!!! :happydance: xx

:dust: xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

live_in_hope said:


> Congratulations to all of our ladies who fot their BFP's!! Great news!! :thumbup:
> 
> Has anybody noticed that all the BFP's are 'clumped' together?? So if your name is next to a group of :bfp:'s you never know....you could be next!!! :happydance: xx
> 
> :dust: xx

ooohhhh im going to have a look


----------



## want2bamum86

me pls ttc my first sticky baby but baby number 6 xxxx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I don't want to speak for anyone but I was just on another thread and noticed that we have 2 more BFP's!!! 

Tegansmoma and Princess.Leah both have their BFP's but I'm not sure what day they got them. Check out preg. test for Princess.Leah and go to Tegansmoma's journal for her bfp. 

Congrats to everyone that have their :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!

I hope your right about all the bfp's being grouped! I'm right in the middle of a few bfp's!!!!! FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

Sweet_Alida said:


> I don't want to speak for anyone but I was just on another thread and noticed that we have 2 more BFP's!!!
> 
> Tegansmoma and Princess.Leah both have their BFP's but I'm not sure what day they got them. Check out preg. test for Princess.Leah and go to Tegansmoma's journal for her bfp.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that have their :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope your right about all the bfp's being grouped! I'm right in the middle of a few bfp's!!!!! FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ooho thanks for the heads up on those, i'll see if they get in touch, if not i'll send them a message. Thanks!! xx


----------



## want2bamum86

goes to show i cant count lol i am ttc baby number 7 lol but my first sticky baby xxxx


----------



## justmarried

live_in_hope said:


> Congratulations to all of our ladies who fot their BFP's!! Great news!! :thumbup:
> 
> Has anybody noticed that all the BFP's are 'clumped' together?? So if your name is next to a group of :bfp:'s you never know....you could be next!!! :happydance: xx
> 
> :dust: xx



ooooohh i hope so:happydance: iv got 2 just below my name!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

Wow, loads of new BFPs! Congratulations all :happydance:


----------



## erin7707

Well Santa won't be bringing me my gift this year.. good luck to the rest of you


----------



## Sweet_Alida

erin7707 said:


> Well Santa won't be bringing me my gift this year.. good luck to the rest of you

I'm sorry :cry: Maybe you will get a new year baby! Maybe Santa is waiting to bring you a Late Christmas Gift???? I'm nervous I hate the TWW I wish you knew if you were in or out right after you OV! Wish it was that easy! Good Luck for next cycle!!!!:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

i know the feeling i wanna know now as i dunno when i ov


----------



## erin7707

Sweet_Alida said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well Santa won't be bringing me my gift this year.. good luck to the rest of you
> 
> I'm sorry :cry: Maybe you will get a new year baby! Maybe Santa is waiting to bring you a Late Christmas Gift???? I'm nervous I hate the TWW I wish you knew if you were in or out right after you OV! Wish it was that easy! Good Luck for next cycle!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Let's hope you're right!! My next AF would be due around New years eve, so maaaaaybe!!! xxxxx 
Good luck to you!


----------



## punk_chick

TTC#4 Dear Santa I know I usually ask for perfume for christmas but this year can I have a BFP instead :) xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

erin7707 said:


> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> Well Santa won't be bringing me my gift this year.. good luck to the rest of you
> 
> I'm sorry :cry: Maybe you will get a new year baby! Maybe Santa is waiting to bring you a Late Christmas Gift???? I'm nervous I hate the TWW I wish you knew if you were in or out right after you OV! Wish it was that easy! Good Luck for next cycle!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope you're right!! My next AF would be due around New years eve, so maaaaaybe!!! xxxxx
> Good luck to you!Click to expand...

sorry to hear Santa wont get to you with a BFP for xmas.....Santa!!! What you playing at!!

So I hope you get you catch your little eggy on New Years Eve!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## esele

Please santa all i want is a fat positive.


----------



## esele

me me and meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 1stBaby2011

Dear Santa,
If you can help me get a "sticky" bean this Christmas, I will be the happiest woman on earth. I know it's a lot to ask, but I have to try! :thumbup:


----------



## ArmyWife0710

Dear Santa, please send us a baby army brat! Love, your favorites.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi guys got my bfp this morning total shock. Best of luck to everyone else. Xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi guys got my bfp this morning total shock. Best of luck to everyone else. Xx

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!!! WANNABENEWMUM*

YAAAAAY!!! keep them coming Santa xx​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
wannabenewmum*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

Well my theory still stands!! (about the BFP's being 'clumped') One of the ladies who got her BFP yesterday, the lady below her on the list got hers today!! I mean :thumbup: :happydance: xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey everyone! Sorry I forgot about this thread :blush:
I got my BFP Last week (24th) :D :D


----------



## MrsKTB

Dear Santa, Me and my lovely new husband would very much like baby # 1 for Christmas this year! We have both been very good all year and promise to continue to do so! :) x


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats wannabenewmum and Tegans Mama! :D xx


----------



## hope4bump

Congratulations to all 18 ladies who got their bfp's so far!!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Tegans Mama*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## SKAV

Santa, I mc today..this was supposed to be my 3rd and last baby:cry: Hoping for a miracle...pls shower ur blessings for a BFP.....! My boys need a sister! even another brother will be more than welcome :flower:


----------



## jellymummy

Can I be added to Santa's list?? Me and DF would love our own little baby for Xmas this year :)


----------



## xLisax

Hello, just wanted to update that I got my bfp yesterday! :cloud9:

So excited and on cloud 9! 

xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

xLisax said:


> Hello, just wanted to update that I got my bfp yesterday! :cloud9:
> 
> So excited and on cloud 9!
> 
> xx


CONGRATULATIONS XLISAX ON YOUR :bfp::thumbup:​


----------



## xLisax

Thank you hun, its just about sinking in..I was a complete excited mess yesterday :rofl: :flower:

Lots of :dust: for you! Testing in 2 days!! :wohoo:

x


----------



## lornapj83

Tegans Mama said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry I forgot about this thread :blush:
> I got my BFP Last week (24th) :D :D

congrats xxx


----------



## lornapj83

congrats everyone and gl all the other ladies xxxx fx we all get our BFP this xmas im testing the 20th to the 23rd of december ill be down OHs paretns house till the 23rd so it will probs be when i get back :)xxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hi Ladies! Could I please put my Christmas wish on your list? I am supposed to test on Dec. 20th. Thanks! GL and loads of :dust: to everyone! Congrats to all the ladies with a :bfp: already!

Dear Santa,
I would love a :bfp: for Christmas this year. I have 2 wonderful daughters from another marriage but my husband of 2 years and I don't have any together and would really love to have a baby together. We have been trying for 2 1/2 years now. I don't want any presents except a :bfp:. Please please please bring me my Christmas wish!!!!!!!

Love,
Amy


----------



## cacahuete

Is it too late for me to be added????


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
xLisax*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

cacahuete said:


> Is it too late for me to be added????

No of course not!! I'll add you now!! Good luck!! xx


----------



## want2bamum86

ne1 else trying to concieve baby no. 7


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey! No don't think so, not on this list anyway, I bet there is though in the TTC forum :thumbup: xx


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hunni xxxx


----------



## 1stBaby2011

SKAV said:


> Santa, I mc today..this was supposed to be my 3rd and last baby:cry: Hoping for a miracle...pls shower ur blessings for a BFP.....! My boys need a sister! even another brother will be more than welcome :flower:

So sorry for your loss :hugs: 
:dust: baby dust for all of us to get BFP's soon!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! We will be testing soon! Hoping & praying!


----------



## live_in_hope

RubyRainbows said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! We will be testing soon! Hoping & praying!

ooh good luck!! i'm testing tues xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! We will be testing soon! Hoping & praying!
> 
> ooh good luck!! i'm testing tues xxClick to expand...

Ohh are you :happydance::happydance: how excting! x


----------



## live_in_hope

yep, i'm more excited that i have an lp over 10days at the min though. I have a feelingAF will get to me before Tues though....i'm goin into hiding so she cant find me lol xx


----------



## FaithLola

FaithLola, TTC baby number 3
Dear santa, i really really would love a christmas BFP i am desprite to give my 2 little girls a brother and i promise ill be a good girl next yr! this yr i have been so good, giving up smoking and drinking and being a good mummy and getting up early and going bed early! please please santa can i have a BFP i dont want anything else!


----------



## want2bamum86

gl laadies xx


----------



## mrsessex

live_in_hope said:


> yep, i'm more excited that i have an lp over 10days at the min though. I have a feelingAF will get to me before Tues though....i'm goin into hiding so she cant find me lol xx

 well thats a good thing about your LP! x

:dust:


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi everyone, Congrats to everyone who has got a BFP already, may there be many more to come :dance:
Update from me, got my :bfp: this morning, I am still totally away with the fairies at the moment! :wacko: Not sure when this is actually going to sink in.
Thank you Santa for a wonderful early Christmas Present!!! xxx


----------



## mrsessex

SilverWillow said:


> Hi everyone, Congrats to everyone who has got a BFP already, may there be many more to come :dance:
> Update from me, got my :bfp: this morning, I am still totally away with the fairies at the moment! :wacko: Not sure when this is actually going to sink in.
> Thank you Santa for a wonderful early Christmas Present!!! xxx

:happydance: yay:happydance:

Congratulations!

H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

Silverwillow - congratulations!

Can you add me to the Santa list - TTC Booflet Number 1!

xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

Congrats to the girls who have their BFP and gl luck to thoes of us waiting


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

SilverWillow said:


> Hi everyone, Congrats to everyone who has got a BFP already, may there be many more to come :dance:
> Update from me, got my :bfp: this morning, I am still totally away with the fairies at the moment! :wacko: Not sure when this is actually going to sink in.
> Thank you Santa for a wonderful early Christmas Present!!! xxx

*CONGRATULATIONS, Silverwillow on your  *​


----------



## tinyfeetdream

Dear Santa, 
We are TTC #1, all we want for xmas is a positive test and a healthy happy baby 9 months later. We are very much in love and are now in a position to bring a child into the world. There is no doubt he or she will be born into a stable, loving home and would become the single most important thing in our lives, we would give him/her everything we possibly can. We have alot of love to give and it's time to start giving it. xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
SilverWillow*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies
I'm out AF got me last night. 

Please Santa don't let me down on my second wish for my mum to make a full recovery!

Thank you 

xxx 


Xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm out AF got me last night.
> 
> Please Santa don't let me down on my second wish for my mum to make a full recovery!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Xxx

Sorry to hear AF came. I really hope your mum makes a full recovery and that santa is concentrating on that for you this xmas xx


----------



## SilverWillow

live_in_hope said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> *Congratulations to
> SilverWillow*
> on your
> :happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> XXX
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> _We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​

Thank you so much live in hope!!! :hugs:
:dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

TTC # 1. Please can I have a BFP before xmas Saint Nick :)


----------



## plutosblue

Just to keep you guys updated - Haven't forgotten about this thread and will update in a few days - Had a faint line today - Praying this is it and I get a darker line in a few days!!

:happydance:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

plutosblue said:


> Just to keep you guys updated - Haven't forgotten about this thread and will update in a few days - Had a faint line today - Praying this is it and I get a darker line in a few days!!
> 
> :happydance:

good luck sending you :dust: x


----------



## crystal69uk

BEST WISHES TO EVERYONE TRYING TO GET A BFP FOR CHRISTMAS, WHETHER YOU ARE A 1ST, 2ND, 3RD, 4TH, 5TH, 6TH, 7TH, 8TH OR 9TH TIMER! I AM A TUBAL REVERSAL LADY AND I GOT MY BIG FAT POSITIVE :bfp: TODAY......HERES WISHING MANY OF YOU WILL FOLLOW IN MY FOOTSTEPS.....BEST WISHES TO EVERYONE STILL WAITING OR HAVE THEIR ANSWER ALREADY......BABY DUST :dust:​


----------



## tinyfeetdream

Congratulations Crystal!! That's brilliant news :D xx


----------



## crystal69uk

tinyfeetdream said:


> Congratulations Crystal!! That's brilliant news :D xx

Aww thank you so much xxx


----------



## Ilovehim89

Ilovehim89---TTC #3.


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats on your BFP Crystal69uk! :D


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

crystal69uk said:


> BEST WISHES TO EVERYONE TRYING TO GET A BFP FOR CHRISTMAS, WHETHER YOU ARE A 1ST, 2ND, 3RD, 4TH, 5TH, 6TH, 7TH, 8TH OR 9TH TIMER! I AM A TUBAL REVERSAL LADY AND I GOT MY BIG FAT POSITIVE :bfp: TODAY......HERES WISHING MANY OF YOU WILL FOLLOW IN MY FOOTSTEPS.....BEST WISHES TO EVERYONE STILL WAITING OR HAVE THEIR ANSWER ALREADY......BABY DUST :dust:​

*"CONGRATULATIONS WISHING YOU A HEALTHY 9MTHS"*​


----------



## want2bamum86

a happy and healthy 9 mths to all the bfp girls and gl to all the girls waiting for thier bfp im testing xmas eve lol but thhink af might get me b4 then xxxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm out AF got me last night.
> 
> Please Santa don't let me down on my second wish for my mum to make a full recovery!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Xxx

I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance: 

Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok. 

Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!! 

Please Please let my mum be ok and my little jelly bean to hang on in there!!!!

xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> I'm out AF got me last night.
> 
> Please Santa don't let me down on my second wish for my mum to make a full recovery!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please Please let my mum be ok and my little jelly bean to hang on in there!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

WOW congratulations! What a rollercoaster. I hope that your mom recovers as well...:hugs:


----------



## maxina

seems like santa dint get my request....am out!!!! AF jus got me!!!!!!! feeling sad and angry....is there something i aint doing???


----------



## Sparklegirl

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> I'm out AF got me last night.
> 
> Please Santa don't let me down on my second wish for my mum to make a full recovery!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please Please let my mum be ok and my little jelly bean to hang on in there!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


oh my :yipee::yipee::yipee:  im soooooooooooooooooooo happy for you
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Crystal69uk*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## mrsessex

Congrats on the :bfp:'s!!!

WAHOOOOO

:dance:
:dance:

H&H 9 months to you xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Beth_welshy*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> I'm out AF got me last night.
> 
> Please Santa don't let me down on my second wish for my mum to make a full recovery!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I take it back im not out I got a BFP this morning.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bleeding turned to spotting. Im crossing my fingers everything will be ok.
> 
> Im still in SHOCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please Please let my mum be ok and my little jelly bean to hang on in there!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thats amazing news!! Fantastic!! AF came to me today, but very much doubt it's just spotting for me though, but I'm so happy for you, what a lovely suprise!! I really hope you get your other wish too xx :hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

Dear Santa,

Thank you for not giving me my BFP for Christmas, I have been so poorly and still am, it just wouldnt be fair on a little bean so I can totally understand, but please, please, please, make sure all the other ladies get theirs!! Thank you, V xx


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Liveinhope*! big :hug: :hugs: You really deserve it as we all do who desperately want to become Mothers. I wish you much baby dust on your next cycle...a new year and a new beginning...:dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

aww thanks hun, :hugs: I'm looking forward to 2011 more than anything, its going to be a great year, I can feel it!! xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations to all the :bfp:, great to see so many new ones, wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months.

:hugs: to all those the :witch: has got, and :dust::dust::dust: for your next cycles.

Live_in_hope, hope you get better soon, and that you get your :bfp: as soon as you are better :hugs:.

xxx


----------



## hope4bump

First of all, congratulations to all 23 ladies who got their bfp's !!! Secondly, live-in-hope, thanks for your lovely wish for all of us, in spite of your af. You are so sweet. Lots of :dust: and fx for your BFP soon  x


----------



## morri

i am only 5 dpo yet...


----------



## MissMummy2Be

May of got my xmas presy early hehe Fxed will let you know in s few days


----------



## live_in_hope

MissMummy2Be said:


> May of got my xmas presy early hehe Fxed will let you know in s few days

oooh :happydance: Fingers are crossed!! Keep us posted!! xx


----------



## SMFirst

I like seeing the stats- I think we can break the 10% BFP's mark soon!


----------



## live_in_hope

yes I hope so, I'm sure we will!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Elhaym

AF got me so I'm out for 2010. :( 2011 will be the year!

Good luck everyone, I hope to see loads more Xmas BFPs! :D


----------



## Nolly

Hi is it too late to add me to Santas BFP list.

ttc#1

Dear Santa, All I want for christmas is a BFP oh and a little bubba to arrive in Aug/Sept pls. Love you lots and lots. Hopefully you will be calling to my house next christmas. I will leave out a lovely glass of stout for you.


----------



## grandbleu

I think we need to aim for *25%*! Isn't that the normal average...and all of us are trying or tried so hard...you'd think we could get that average!!!:happydance:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

live_in_hope said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> May of got my xmas presy early hehe Fxed will let you know in s few days
> 
> oooh :happydance: Fingers are crossed!! Keep us posted!! xxClick to expand...

Did another test today and its a bit darker :) so hopefuly this means no drinkin for me at new years hehe:happydance:
:hugs: to every one af got good luck this cycle:flower:

:happydance: for everyone with ther :bfp:

:thumbup: to tryin to get 25% i think we can do it


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Me
TTC #2 after MC :( 

Dear santa, i have found my perfect guy, and we are in love, all we want know is a BFP so that we can start a family together properly, also for when we get a BFP we want to join it with our engagement therefore we are holding that off till then...Pleaseeee make me the happiest girl alive :D


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey! I am only 9 DPO but I am pretty sure it happened! OMG! :bfp: for me! 12/7/10!


----------



## Kalysia

Well, Mother Nature nabbed me on Saturday night. *grrrs* Five days early, too!! But, that is all right. It gives me one more shot before Christmas! >;)!


----------



## live_in_hope

Amazing news guys!!! I'm thrilled to see all these BFP's left, right and centre!! Wahoo!!! :wohoo: I'm feeling rubbish and I've come on here this morning and must say, I feel well and truly cheered up!!! :thumbup: 

we are well on our way to the 25% average we deserve (well we deserve 100%!)lol xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
MissMummy2Be*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
SammieGrace*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:yellow:*Congratulations to you MissMummy2be & SammieGrace on your  wishing you both a happy & healthy 9mths xx*​:yellow:​


----------



## hope4bump

congratulations missmummy2be and Sammiegrace 
H & H 9 months x


----------



## morri

Congrats to you guys :D


----------



## victorial8

Congrats to all those BFPs so far. Hopefully there will be lots more to come (mine included).............lets all keep our fingers crossed x x x


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i have good news!!!
im actually getting very very dark opks now. the line was darker than the test line this morning!!!!! we BD this morning and the night before i got the pos. so either today or 2 morrow i will be O-ing that means more BD in the morning...poor OH, i told him last night that he better not be to tired in the morning before we went to take pix because we have some work to do because i am not missing this time ...sorry im just busting in here after i havnt been here for awhile but i just cant hold it back. i can only tell u all OH and 1 of my very best friends...i dont want the questions comming in in 2 weeks ya know ?


----------



## sma1588

oh by the way congrats to all the BFP's. i hope i will be joining u all in first tri very soon


----------



## Kalysia

YAY! Congrats to each and every :bfp:!!!!


----------



## lilpinkkitty

All i want for christmas is a BFP! 
TTC baby #1
Loads of luck and baby dust for all =) xXx


----------



## morri

I have had very creamy cm post ovulation so far, I never had a lot of cm before post ovulation so I hope it is a good sign :D


----------



## live_in_hope

morri said:


> I have had very creamy cm post ovulation so far, I never had a lot of cm before post ovulation so I hope it is a good sign :D

Fingers crossed for you hun!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

I highly suspect that people are getting their BFP's and haven't been back to update as this thread has been going since Halloween so if you notice anybody who has their BFP in another testing thread,please let me know and I can get in touch with them..... *25% *on our *247* testers is a whopping *61 BFPs!! *( Obviously we want 100% ) at the minute we have just over *10%*


----------



## Braven05

Another one for Team Santa...thank you Big Guy! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congrats Braven, happy & healthy 9 months to you & your sticky bean 

xx


----------



## britt24

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
what an amazing christmas gift you have!!!! 

Enjoy it xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Braven05*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## Sparklegirl

Braven05 said:


> Another one for Team Santa...thank you Big Guy! :happydance:

congrats braven :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## live_in_hope

I've just seen MiisDior and blueeyedgirl1 have their BFP's so have PMd them to ask if I can update xx :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

i dont think im going to get a christmas :bfp: :nope: but im hoping & praying for a birthday :bfp: :winkwink:
to all u ladies lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Good good... get those percentages up :thumbup:

& sorry to hear that Sparkle - when is your birthday??


----------



## SammieGrace

congrats Braven! That is awesome. :happydance:
Are you planning to head over to first tri? I haven't really been over there yet, I'm a little ervous, lol!


----------



## Braven05

SammieGrace said:


> congrats Braven! That is awesome. :happydance:
> Are you planning to head over to first tri? I haven't really been over there yet, I'm a little ervous, lol!

I'm too scared to go over there! :blush: lol I looked...and then I left...I want a darker line first...but I'm still really nervous. This is my first pregnancy...and I discovered this morning that I know a lot about TTC but NOTHING about being pregnant! Ha I'm scared to go over...I probably will when I get a better line, even though its obviously positive.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Lisa40 said:


> Good good... get those percentages up :thumbup:
> 
> & sorry to hear that Sparkle - when is your birthday??

oooh i only saw this now, 6th Jan... so im hoping :winkwink:


----------



## PugMama22

still waiting to test! ill give you an update on Sunday!


----------



## want2bamum86

im due to test 12/12/2010 but too scared bobs well sore n really tired but cud just b signs of af


----------



## MiissDior

:bfp:
04.12.10 
12dpo 
xx​


----------



## sma1588

omg im gone for a little bit and i come back in here and there are all these bfps. congrats every1!!! i hope i can add mine right around x mas since i O'd 2 days early but i think im going to test x mas eve if i make it that long but will probly continue to test untill new years


----------



## future_numan

MiissDior said:


> :bfp:
> 04.12.10
> 12dpo
> xx​

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: That's so great, I am so happy for you. I wish you a very happy , healthy 9 months :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kellar

"Dear Santa.....All I Want Is A BFP And A Sticky Bean For Christmas"


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
MiissDior*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

*congratulation Braven05 & MiisDior on your 
Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 mths xx*
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

I'm out for a christmas :bfp: but may get a new years one :dust: :dust:

my Period is due the 29th, 30th or 31st Dec fx for super :spermy: x


----------



## live_in_hope

:happydance: yay FX!!!!!!! xx


----------



## BBgirl

"Dear Santa I'm 41, nearly 42 and TTC #1. We have been together for 3 years and we have suffered two Christmas miscarriages, December 2008 and December 2009. Please bring us a joyful BFP for Christmas 2010 and make this bean a sticky one, third time lucky."


----------



## grandbleu

BBgirl said:


> "Dear Santa I'm 41, nearly 42 and TTC #1. We have been together for 3 years and we have suffered two Christmas miscarriages, December 2008 and December 2009. Please bring us a joyful BFP for Christmas 2010 and make this bean a sticky one, third time lucky."

*BBgirl* - I hope you get your special *X**mas *wish - you deserve a happy holiday this year. :dust:


----------



## Kellar

TTC #1 

Thanks Live_in_hope!!!! 

:dust: To All


----------



## live_in_hope

Kellar said:


> TTC #1
> 
> Thanks Live_in_hope!!!!
> 
> :dust: To All

Thanks hun!! xxx

:dust: to you too xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Blueeyedgirl1*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

congratulations blueeyedgirl1 wishing you a happy & heathy 9mths


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







371469vj5rlrcva4.gif
File size: 68 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PugMama22

:witch: is on her way.... you can add me to the naughty list. BFN ofcourse.... on to month #7.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

PugMama22 said:


> :witch: is on her way.... you can add me to the naughty list. BFN ofcourse.... on to month #7.

Awww Damn :witch: _*LUCKY number #7 *_it is for you then:thumbup::flower:


----------



## missy123

well not even santa could pull one out of the bag this cycle..af arrived lastnight x im gutted ah well new year baby for me i hope!


----------



## dreambaby

me please. TTC No 1.


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Princess.Leah*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
stickyplum*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## grandbleu

I'm officially out for Xmas - but good luck and sticky dust to all the other hopeful ladies on this thread! :dust:


----------



## want2bamum86

gl to us girls waiting for bfp xxxxxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to our new bfps H&H 9months. GL next cycle everyone AF got and im sorry she got you. Baby dust to everyone still to test


----------



## want2bamum86

MissMummy2Be said:


> Congrats to our new bfps H&H 9months. GL next cycle everyone AF got and im sorry she got you. Baby dust to everyone still to test

if i am preg i am only one day infront of u huni xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

want2bamum86 said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to our new bfps H&H 9months. GL next cycle everyone AF got and im sorry she got you. Baby dust to everyone still to test
> 
> if i am preg i am only one day infront of u huni xxxClick to expand...

Hehe Fxed you get your 2 lines hehe


----------



## want2bamum86

MissMummy2Be said:


> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to our new bfps H&H 9months. GL next cycle everyone AF got and im sorry she got you. Baby dust to everyone still to test
> 
> if i am preg i am only one day infront of u huni xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe Fxed you get your 2 lines heheClick to expand...

thanx hun xxx im testing when i see oh next lol


----------



## MissMummy2Be

want2bamum86 said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamum86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to our new bfps H&H 9months. GL next cycle everyone AF got and im sorry she got you. Baby dust to everyone still to test
> 
> if i am preg i am only one day infront of u huni xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe Fxed you get your 2 lines heheClick to expand...
> 
> thanx hun xxx im testing when i see oh next lolClick to expand...

When will that be hun


----------



## want2bamum86

ummmm pass lol might b 2nte or 2moz nigh if i get my bfp would u like to b bump buddies?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Sure hehe :D will keep an eye on here so i can find out hehe


----------



## want2bamum86

ok huni xxxx u got ne symptoms yet


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

* congratulations to both PrincessLeah & Stickyplum on your 's wishing you healthy & happy 9 mths *

The :bfp:'s are really flying in now we are getting about 2 every other day xx

good luck and loads of baby :dust: to everyones else waiting xx​


----------



## Sparklegirl

Congrats to the NEW :bfp: H & H 9mnths ladies


----------



## Tccno2

Dear Santa. I'm on month 7 ttc no.2. I'm 1dpo and due the :witch: on Xmas day. Please please send her away for 9 months and send me a :baby: instead which I will love, protect, and teach! I hope on your good list and you can grant this one wish! X


----------



## cgwifey09

can you add me to this. i am ttc #1

dear santa, 
please give me my bfp. i am so tired to being ttc and taking care of other ppls kids instead of my own. i would be forever grateful, love jessica


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Update on me Af came today and my TCC journey has ended im now NTNP in hopes of a great Brthday present on january 9th cause thats my next testing date which happens to be my birthday ! GL to the rest of you lovely ladies and i hope santa makes your dreams come true


----------



## Mellybelle

Can you please add me too! 

Dear Santa, 
I am now into cycle 9 of TTC Forever Baby Number 3. I know I wont be able to get a BFP before Christmas, but I wont complain if I get it a couple of days later. Oh, and 9 is my lucky number!


----------



## want2bamum86

af got me 2day i out crying so much


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Aww sorry hun


----------



## want2bamum86

think i might give up trying


----------



## morri

My temperature dropped today and I expect AF by tomorrow...


----------



## live_in_hope

:hugs: to the ladies who have been caught by AF, please dont give up hope..... xxx


----------



## katy1984

congrats to all the ladies with the :bfp: got my positive opk today :) and ill be due christmas day so fingers crossed,i really hope it happens


----------



## grandbleu

live_in_hope said:


> :hugs: to the ladies who have been caught by AF, please dont give up hope..... xxx

Thanks *LiveInHope*! I totally gave it all up yesterday...in the depth of depression and lots of :cry:. BUT today is a new and sunny day and I have re-found my smile :) and looking forward to making a baby on Xmas and getting my BFP in the new year! :)


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
MandyV*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
londonchi*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## britt24

wow BFP are flying in now!! 33 thats great xx


----------



## want2bamum86

congrats all that have their bfp


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
prettykitty*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## mrsessex

Santa is being very generous this year!!!

:dance:

Well done ladies!!!!

:dance:


----------



## live_in_hope

isnt he just!!!?? :dance: they'll be loads more between now and xmas too.....i can feel it!!! :dance: xx


----------



## mrsessex

Deffo!!!!

:dance:
:dance:

:D :D


----------



## JamerC77

oOoHhhhh! Add me!

Dear Santa, You know the changes I have made and work I have done this year to get me and DH ready for a little one. I would love to have my Christmas present be an extra line on my HPT! XOXO - Jamie


----------



## dream27

dream27
TTC since November
Testing on the 17th of December(when af is due)
I would love a BFP for Christmas!! thank you.


----------



## missliss

MissLiss TTC #1
Dear Santa, all I want for Christmas is a BFP!!


----------



## BBgirl

I'm out :(


----------



## KRR627

Update - I am 6 DPO today (Monday) and I plan to test on Sunday, 12/19 (12 DPO) if my temps are still high. 

Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## Lisa40

BBgirl said:


> I'm out :(

So sorry

:friends:

xx


----------



## hope4bump

Congratulations to all who got their BFP's


----------



## LoolaBear

congratulations to all of those who got their BFP's!
Unfortunately im out, the witch got me today, a day late but im not down about it, i know roughly it takes me about 6 months to conceive and this was only the first month officially trying after loosing sonnie.
and santa might bring me a gift i may not even know about as im due to ovulate christmas eve! 
good luck and :dust: to those who have still to test xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

BBgirl said:


> I'm out :(

sorry to here this.. Roll on 2011:thumbup:



KRR627 said:


> Update - I am 6 DPO today (Monday) and I plan to test on Sunday, 12/19 (12 DPO) if my temps are still high.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's!

good luck fx for you:thumbup:



LoolaBear said:


> congratulations to all of those who got their BFP's!
> Unfortunately im out, the witch got me today, a day late but im not down about it, i know roughly it takes me about 6 months to conceive and this was only the first month officially trying after loosing sonnie.
> and santa might bring me a gift i may not even know about as im due to ovulate christmas eve!
> good luck and :dust: to those who have still to test xx


good luck with cycle #2 :flower:


----------



## julybabe84

Me too!!
Dear Santa, I have been a really good girl this year and a Christmas :BFP: would just be an amazing climax to an great year.

p.s. my youngest plans to leave you a beer and a pizza and an apple for the reindeers by the fireplace (briberry loveit. Ha ha)

Love A x


----------



## lilmackate

Please remove me from the bfp list I just lost the babe... :cry:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Jules22*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## Lisa40

lilmackate said:


> Please remove me from the bfp list I just lost the babe... :cry:

:hugs: really sorry :cry:

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

It's such a shame isnt it? :cry: why do bad things always happen to good people? :shrug: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
MrsSimp123*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Jules22 & mrssimp123 congrats to you both xx


----------



## mrs m25

Mrs m25 ttc#1


----------



## Jungle_rats

Jungle_rats...TTC #3 for five months, AF due Xmas day!!! 

Fingers crossed for some good luck after a horrible 18 months!!


----------



## janeybaby

I'm out the :witch: got me :(


----------



## morri

:witch: got me too.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Just wanted to update....I'm out for a Christmas bfp :cry: but the good news is I'm due to OV on Christmas or my birthday(12/26)! So Maybe a New Year BFP!!! 

I wish all the ladies testing this week and next loads and loads of :dust:!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Sweet_Alida said:


> Just wanted to update....I'm out for a Christmas bfp :cry: but the good news is I'm due to OV on Christmas or my birthday(12/26)! So Maybe a New Year BFP!!!
> 
> I wish all the ladies testing this week and next loads and loads of :dust:!!!

Me too! I'm ovulating Xmas day or Xmas eve...I think that is a wonderful sign! :) :dust: good luck TTCing this cycle!


----------



## live_in_hope

Sweet_Alida said:


> Just wanted to update....I'm out for a Christmas bfp :cry: but the good news is I'm due to OV on Christmas or my birthday(12/26)! So Maybe a New Year BFP!!!
> 
> I wish all the ladies testing this week and next loads and loads of :dust:!!!

snap! I'm due to Ov xmas eve/day so fingers crossed, I may get my xmas bfp...just wont find out until the new year! lol Is it awful that I'm already wishing the time away! I'll try not to!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Addie25*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

heyy just so you know we are ttc number 1 not 2 :D


----------



## Stash777

TTC #1 for a year (now with a fs). Please Santa, I promise I've been good all year long :flower: It would be the most wonderful Christmas present we have ever received!


----------



## live_in_hope

Hevzii&JayJay said:


> heyy just so you know we are ttc number 1 not 2 :D

Oh no! :dohh: so sorry!! I'll change it now!! Sorry!! xx


----------



## lalacrl

TTC #1

Dear santa all i want for christmas is a BFP! 



hey ladies!!

could any of you look at my chart and tell me if there is a possibility that im pregnant please im 10 dpo and my luteal phase is 13 days 
baby dust to all <3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e4b3d


----------



## live_in_hope

hey hun, it looks pretty good to me, with a nice implantation dip at 7dpo, fingers crossed temps stay up!! :dance: xx i'll add you onto the list, but it may be the shortest stay on the list as you could already have your bfp!! woo!! xx


----------



## lalacrl

thank you that gives me hope :winkwink:
but my temps are rising very slow


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update....I'm out for a Christmas bfp :cry: but the good news is I'm due to OV on Christmas or my birthday(12/26)! So Maybe a New Year BFP!!!
> 
> I wish all the ladies testing this week and next loads and loads of :dust:!!!
> 
> snap! I'm due to Ov xmas eve/day so fingers crossed, I may get my xmas bfp...just wont find out until the new year! lol Is it awful that I'm already wishing the time away! I'll try not to!! xxClick to expand...

im hoping for a new year bfp too.... my period is due either 29th, 30th or 31st of December so fx & loads of baby :dust: :baby:


live_in_hope said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> *Congratulations to
> Addie25*
> on your
> :happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> XXX
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> _We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​

Congratulations xx


----------



## lornapj83

damn witch got me today so off to the docs for oh in january wish us luck xx


----------



## Lisa40

Sorry to hear that,

good luck at the docs, hope you get the answers you need :hugs:

xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

unfortunately I will not have a BFP for Christmas... I am super sad... hoping for a New Years gift though!!

Congrats to all of you who did get a BFP (best Christmas gift ever...I am super jealous)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Owww i may not be out on a xmas if i do ovulate earlier , which i sure i am (i.e today i would be able to test xmas eve owwwwwww) 

just told dh he has a few more days of sperminatoring me :haha:

come on Santa its all we want for xmas pleaaaaaase xx


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Owww i may not be out on a xmas if i do ovulate earlier , which i sure i am (i.e today i would be able to test xmas eve owwwwwww)
> 
> just told dh he has a few more days of sperminatoring me :haha:
> 
> come on Santa its all we want for xmas pleaaaaaase xx

:rofl: sperminating!!! love it!!! :rofl: :haha:

Fingers crossed then!! I have EWCM today!!! :shrug: I'm only CD12 and dont ov until CD20 so who knows, maybe I'll ov early this month....but guess what? We cant :sex: because he has to save it now for his SA next week!!! :growlmad: typical!! lol xx


----------



## Lisa40

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Owww i may not be out on a xmas if i do ovulate earlier , which i sure i am (i.e today i would be able to test xmas eve owwwwwww)
> 
> just told dh he has a few more days of sperminatoring me :haha:
> 
> come on Santa its all we want for xmas pleaaaaaase xx

Hey hun,

I may have misunderstood, but if you are ovulating today you will only be 7DPO on xmas eve, thats a little early to test isn't it??

x


----------



## liz_legend

:cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-17_18-16-50_668_edit0.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sma1588

yaaaaay congrats!!!!!!!!!!! great early present! so happy for u, hope we all can follow


----------



## liz_legend

Fx to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
liz_legend*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## britt24

liz_legend said:


> :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:

WOHOOO !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!! WHAT AN AMAZING CHRISTMAS GIFT YOU HAVE! XX


----------



## mrsessex

Awwww congrats!!!!

:dance:


V.... typical!!!! GRRRRR no :sex:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

live_in_hope said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Owww i may not be out on a xmas if i do ovulate earlier , which i sure i am (i.e today i would be able to test xmas eve owwwwwww)
> 
> just told dh he has a few more days of sperminatoring me :haha:
> 
> come on Santa its all we want for xmas pleaaaaaase xx
> 
> :rofl: sperminating!!! love it!!! :rofl: :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed then!! I have EWCM today!!! :shrug: I'm only CD12 and dont ov until CD20 so who knows, maybe I'll ov early this month....but guess what? We cant :sex: because he has to save it now for his SA next week!!! :growlmad: typical!! lol xxClick to expand...

Sods blooming law isn't it... im sure i ov'd cd13 (yesterday) and dh was knackered and fell asleep grrrrrrrr :haha:



Lisa40 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Owww i may not be out on a xmas if i do ovulate earlier , which i sure i am (i.e today i would be able to test xmas eve owwwwwww)
> 
> just told dh he has a few more days of sperminatoring me :haha:
> 
> come on Santa its all we want for xmas pleaaaaaase xx
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but if you are ovulating today you will only be 7DPO on xmas eve, thats a little early to test isn't it??
> 
> xClick to expand...

if i ovulated on the day i said (friday 17th dec) i would be 11dpo sorry cd24 which is 28th dec :thumbup: id mixed up the cd24 with 24th dec



liz_legend said:


> :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:

congratulations perfect xmas present xx:thumbup:


----------



## lalacrl

so i tested today 13 dpo 

and i got a 













BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!



omggg im sooo happyyy thank you santa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsessex

lalacrl said:


> so i tested today 13 dpo
> 
> and i got a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> omggg im sooo happyyy thank you santa!!!!!!!!!


Awwww congrats!!! :yipee: Did you test before that?

:D


----------



## lalacrl

thank you 
:happydance:

no because i have spent more then 100 dollars on hpt 
so i decided to wait


----------



## mrsessex

:haha: thats funny :D 

I dont bother testing its too depressing!

All the best xxx


----------



## MummyMandi

Dear Santa in September my little angel baby was born sleeping at 39 weeks of pregnancy our gorgeous Scarlett Rose and we want to give Scarlett the best present ever for Christmas a little brother or sister so a BFP would help us through this Christmas and you will give the best gift ever to us Scarlett rose and me and her daddy because then we know we can smile again after so long knowing we have given our little girl an amazing gift and it will help us through this hard time.
Thank you Santa all i want for Christmas is our little Scarlett Rose smiling and to see her daddy's face when i surprise him with a BFP on Christmas day! and this will complete us!

i would maybe be able to smile again <3
Baby dust to all and us :) [-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

:thumbup:


lalacrl said:


> so i tested today 13 dpo
> 
> and i got a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> omggg im sooo happyyy thank you santa!!!!!!!!!

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## mrsessex

MummyMandi said:


> Dear Santa in September my little angel baby was born sleeping at 39 weeks of pregnancy our gorgeous Scarlett Rose and we want to give Scarlett the best present ever for Christmas a little brother or sister so a BFP would help us through this Christmas and you will give the best gift ever to us Scarlett rose and me and her daddy because then we know we can smile again after so long knowing we have given our little girl an amazing gift and it will help us through this hard time.
> Thank you Santa all i want for Christmas is our little Scarlett Rose smiling and to see her daddy's face when i surprise him with a BFP on Christmas day! and this will complete us!
> 
> i would maybe be able to smile again <3
> Baby dust to all and us :) [-o&lt;:dust:

:hugs:

A new brother or sister would be the best present for your daughter xxxxxxxxxx I wish you well xxx


----------



## sma1588

congrats to the new bfp's 
hope all the rest of us get to join u soon!!!
just to think u will have ure LO's in ure arms next x mas


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
lalacrl*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## amethyst77

Congrats to all of you who got your bfps!
Unfortunately :witch: got me :(
Oh well, I'll have to aim for conceiving on New Year's Eve :lol:
xx


----------



## mrsessex

amethyst77 said:


> Congrats to all of you who got your bfps!
> Unfortunately :witch: got me :(
> Oh well, I'll have to aim for conceiving on New Year's Eve :lol:
> xx

Awwwww :hugs:

All the best for 2 weeks time! it'll fly by ! x


----------



## britt24

im out for the crimbo BFP af came yesterday!

but its good news in a way cos this is the first period i have had since september so now i know my cycles back from the pill

Good Luck to everyone else waiting for their BFP!!
xx


----------



## victorial8

Im still unsure this month, been feeling like AF is gonna come any minute for the past 3 days and I still have at least 3 days to go. Still trying to keep my fingers crossed though x x


----------



## live_in_hope

amethyst77 said:


> Congrats to all of you who got your bfps!
> Unfortunately :witch: got me :(
> Oh well, I'll have to aim for conceiving on New Year's Eve :lol:
> xx

sorry hun :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for a new years conception!! xx



britt24 said:


> im out for the crimbo BFP af came yesterday!
> 
> but its good news in a way cos this is the first period i have had since september so now i know my cycles back from the pill
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else waiting for their BFP!!
> xx

Yay for having a cycle!! :happydance: good luck for the new year and Fingers crossed for an early 2011 BFP!!! xx



victorial8 said:


> Im still unsure this month, been feeling like AF is gonna come any minute for the past 3 days and I still have at least 3 days to go. Still trying to keep my fingers crossed though x x

I shall keep my fingers crossed that she stays away!! damn :witch: doesnt she ever take a break!!?? lol xx


----------



## Leann83

Hi ladies! Delighted to say i got my bfp just in time for xmas :) Don't think it's sunk in yet! :) :) good luck to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## Kristeeny1

No BFP for me before XMas. AF got me yesterday :-(


----------



## victorial8

Leann83 said:


> Hi ladies! Delighted to say i got my bfp just in time for xmas :) Don't think it's sunk in yet! :) :) good luck to everyone still waiting xx

CONGRATS HUN x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Aster

Sorry for all those mean :witch: boo!!! 
Congrats on the BFP's! :happydance: Yay!
I am due on thursday and really don't think this is my month... :cry: 
Cant face testing unless I am late as the BFN is like a stab in the heart. But trying to stay positive..
Am spreading loads of :dust: to all of us due this week... stay away witchies!!! We can do it!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
leann83*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls got my bfp this orn it was very faint saw oh this evening n showed him hes kept it in the car gonna retest fri wooohoooo xxxx gl girls


----------



## mrsessex

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls got my bfp this orn it was very faint saw oh this evening n showed him hes kept it in the car gonna retest fri wooohoooo xxxx gl girls

Congratulations :hugs: xxx


----------



## WinterSnow

Dear Santa... TTC little bean #1 - and this would make a fantastic memory for Christmas day! DH is awaiting patiently for a baby boy or girl and would be to tears of joy! (me too, of course - I just think it's very sweet that a man is so enamored with the thought of children). 

I'm at cd22, 11dpo, and AF due on Christmas day, unless Santa asks the Stork to lead his sleigh that night, for some great news! ;)


----------



## WinterSnow

Leann83 said:


> Hi ladies! Delighted to say i got my bfp just in time for xmas :) Don't think it's sunk in yet! :) :) good luck to everyone still waiting xx

CONGRATULATIONS!! what great timing for the holidays. I almost think my reaction will be the same as yours! Hopefully I can find out soon :) Here's to a safe 9 months for you!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

have you noticed on the front page list all the :bfp: are grouped sort of together spooooky :thumbup:


----------



## katy1984

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> have you noticed on the front page list all the :bfp: are grouped sort of together spooooky :thumbup:

wow i hope it brings good luck for me then as im in between 2 people with bfp,im testing on thurs,i'll be 10dpo then so fingers crossed, good luck to everyone else who will be testing around the same time :dust:


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> have you noticed on the front page list all the :bfp: are grouped sort of together spooooky :thumbup:

lol yer I know! I posted afew weeks ago saying the same thing...they all seem 'clumped' together dont they?? :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
MrsKTB*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Well no christmas BFP for me :dohh: but a New years one would be just as good:winkwink:

Congrats to all those with there BFP's and babydust to everyone else who is still waiting to test. xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

> *MRSRICHRS2K* TTC No.3
> _"Dear Santa, can we please have the best xmas pressie we could ever wish for baby no 3 x "_
> 
> :hugs:janeybaby TTC No.4:hugs:
> _"Dear Santa all we want for Christmas is to complete our family xxx"_
> 
> jah07-Jennifer TTC No.1
> _"wanting a positive test and a sticky bean for christmas!"_
> 
> :bfp::happydance:Waiting4astork  TTC No.1 :happydance::bfp:
> _"Please can I have a BFP for Christmas, Santa. It's all I want, and I promise not to ask for anything else"_
> :bfp: 21/11/10 :bfp:
> 
> :bfp: :happydance:Tegans Mama TTC No.2 :happydance: :bfp:
> _"Our little lady would love to be a big sister" _
> :bfp: 24/11/10 :bfp:
> 
> :bfp::happydance:Addie25 TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
> _"Dear Santa, Christmas is my favorite holiday and would love to get a BFP be4 this Christmas. We are going on a family reunion in December and it would be nice to share the great news with family who lives far away in person!"_
> :bfp: 13/12/10 :bfp:
> 
> kittenly TTC No.1
> _"Dear Santa... I have had a wonderful year, marrying my DH after losing touch with each other for 5 years and finally finding each other again, a baby would be the icing on our splendid cake! And my DH is a big kid when it comes to Christmas and a BFP would be the best present i could ever give him!! Thank you Santa_
> 
> :bfp: :happydance:Stickyplum TTC No.1:happydance: :bfp:
> _"Please Santa can i have a baby for xmas x i dont want any presents for me anymore just want a new addition for the family to spoil x x Please Please Please"_
> :bfp: 9/12/10 :bfp:
> 
> :hugs:Cherrylicious TTC No.1:hugs:
> _"Dear Santa, I would love a BFP and a sticky bean for christmas"  _
> 
> :bfp::happydance:SarahJane TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
> _"look Santa let's do a deal... BFP for me and I won't break it to all these other ladies that your are not real"_
> :bfp: 23/11/10 :bfp:
> 
> Killeen_TTC TTC No.1
> _"Dear Santa, My husband and I have been really good this year and would love a BFP for Christmas this year. We don't care if it is a boy or a girl, both or more, we will love it or them with all our heart, We even have a room all ready for the baby/babies so Please Santa. XOXO
> PS. I will leave you some milk and homemade gingerbread cookies for you"_
> 
> :bfp::happydance:SMFirst TTC No.1:happydance::bfp:
> _"Dear Santa, We are currently trying for our first baby. This has been a year of big events for us: bought a house (with a room just right for a baby!), got married, DH turned the big 4-0 and now to round it out, a BFP by Christmas would be wonderful! Santa, it could just be a secret between you and us (well and likely all the ladies on BnB hehe!). We've been really good all year and promise to be good unto others as well
> Thanks, S+M._
> :bfp:21/11/10:bfp:
> 
> "]TTC No.1[/COLOR]

LETS HOPE IT COMES TRUE THEN COS IM NEAR A GROUP OF :bfp: too x


----------



## mrsessex

Can I start a trend for my group then :rofl: we don't have many :haha: only if :witch: stays away of course!!!

Looking good for you Sarah :dance:


----------



## victorial8

There seems to be a huge gap where of BFP's around my name so hopefully I will get to break that in a couple of days!!!! Haha, doubt it though, been feeling like AF is gonna show any minute (have been feeling like that since 8dpo) and im due on Thursday x x x


----------



## mrsessex

victorial8 said:


> There seems to be a huge gap where of BFP's around my name so hopefully I will get to break that in a couple of days!!!! Haha, doubt it though, been feeling like AF is gonna show any minute (have been feeling like that since 8dpo) and im due on Thursday x x x

Omg that's how I've been. 
I'm 8 or 9 dpo today and since late Sunday my uterus area has been badly heavy/cramping ... Today well this afternoon I've had to come upstairs and go to bed cramping so much fell
Asleep too. Not due period until Saturday or Sunday though :wacko:

The wait is crap :haha: 
:dust:


----------



## victorial8

It sure is, I hate it. I have tested everyday since 8dpo aswell haha, I am a major POAS addict. Just keep looking at them hoping to see something on one of the days but I am really losing all hope. I think my OH thinks we have done it this month though


----------



## mrsessex

I dont think i got positives until my period was due the last times...so dont give up hope yet!x


----------



## victorial8

I keep thinking we have done it and then I convince myself that we havnt, I really am not sure. I have some good symptoms but I have had a lot of these other months before. Suppose I wont know until Thursday really!!!!


----------



## lexus15

I'm out this month, feel cheesed off as this was my 4th round of clomid. Not going to take it this month as I'm thinking 'what's the point?' 

Gd luck to you ladies still to test & fx for the rest of us to get our New Years bfp's in early 2011.x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> There seems to be a huge gap where of BFP's around my name so hopefully I will get to break that in a couple of days!!!! Haha, doubt it though, been feeling like AF is gonna show any minute (have been feeling like that since 8dpo) and im due on Thursday x x x
> 
> 
> Omg that's how I've been.
> I'm 8 or 9 dpo today and since late Sunday my uterus area has been badly heavy/cramping ... Today well this afternoon I've had to come upstairs and go to bed cramping so much fell
> Asleep too. Not due period until Saturday or Sunday though :wacko:
> 
> The wait is crap :haha:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you both :thumbup::thumbup: i had really bad period cramping before i found out i was pregnant with my son, i thought it was my period coming:thumbup:



mrsessex said:


> I dont think i got positives until my period was due the last times...so dont give up hope yet!x


me too, i even got a :bfn: after period was due then 2 days later it was a :bfp: with my daughter

all depends on the levels of hormones although those first response ones seem to be a good early test:shrug:


----------



## future_numan

:cry: ...I'm out for this month ..:cry:


----------



## want2bamum86

docs thurs to confirm bfp wooohooo august 18th here we come lol


----------



## bumpit

Im hoping fingers crossed! I can test on 12/25!


----------



## Feelcrazy

Got af on dec 8th so I'm out before Christmas :( hoping for a new years bfp


----------



## KRR627

I'm out. AF arrived on Monday, 12/20. :cry:

On to cycle #8.....


----------



## Nolly

:cry: I'm out too :cry:


----------



## Lisa40

I think I'm out too

Started spotting this morning so it looks like af is gonna be right on time tomorrow

sticky :dust: to everyone else still hopeful for this cycle

:kiss:


----------



## tinyfeetdream

I'm technically still in but I think i'm out. Tested on Monday BFN but was only 12dpo so too early. I'm 14dpo now and no sign of AF...I don't want to test again until xmas eve. My symptoms have disappeared :(


----------



## dragonhawk

Dear Father Christmas, 
Please can my DH and I ask for the one thing that we both desire so much.... A sticky bean and a :bfp: We have had our time of loss and look forward to the new year with greater love in our lives and hearts.

:)

There. All done. ;)


----------



## angi120

Hey i got my :bfp: today :)


----------



## mrsessex

angi120 said:


> Hey i got my :bfp: today :)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!

:yipee:

So pleased for you ..h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## sma1588

cd 28 today and no af or watery cm as of yet. i emailed my gyn to ask for a blood test. if its negative and i dont start a new cycle on my own by next week i will start provera


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

angi120 said:


> Hey i got my :bfp: today :)

Congrats on your :bfp: you got it on my dads b'day aswell:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls got my bfp this orn it was very faint saw oh this evening n showed him hes kept it in the car gonna retest fri wooohoooo xxxx gl girls

congrats xx


----------



## arpeters

Hello Everyone, 

I'm just checking in to let you know that I am still waiting to test for this month. I am 7dpo and plan on testing in 6 days. I will update you whether I get a :bfp: or a :bfn:.  Hope everyone is doing well. Wishing lots of :dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Hi everyone,

I'm afraid the :witch: arrived right on time for me today, I had just peed in a cup ready to test and then I wiped & there she was! :brat:

I'm starting to not believe in you Santa... So you best just be running late with all the pressies for the kids and my :bfp: will be dropped off in the new year... Or else :gun:

best of luck to everyone else still hopeful for that wonderful Xmas present

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
angi120*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## hope4bump

angi120 said:


> Hey i got my :bfp: today :)

How fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls i got my bfp confirmed 2day xxxxx


----------



## sma1588

AF got me this morning and is full force....so 29 day cycle for me. im sad that im not prego but happy i had AF come on her own


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
want2beamum86*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## justmarried

hello:hi: the :witch: was due yesterday and still no sign i tested first thing this morning and got :bfn: so ill keep u updated.x.x.x.x


----------



## live_in_hope

oooh fingers crossed!!! :dance: xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave:

Good luck to all you ladies who are testing today and 2moro and over the weekend!! Good luck and :dust: to you all!! Can't wait to read about your BFP's!! It's going to be a great xmas and new year!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
cacahuete*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## victorial8

Im not too sure but I got a faint positive this morning on a boots test (showed OH and he can see it too) but I wasnt sure wether boots were known for false positives so took another on this afternoon with pee I had probably held in for about 3 or 4 hours, different brand of Answer, and there was a VERY faint line again. Im not too sure what to think, so gonna wait until tomorrow and test again.

Oh, BTW, AF was due yesterday and I am now 14dpo


----------



## mrsessex

:dance: i hope this is it for you!!!! i really do!

Fingers crossed

I would take another Sunday if you can hold out? as HCG doubles every 48 hours :flower:

xxxx


----------



## victorial8

I did think about waiting till Sunday, im not sure if I will manage to hold out haha. Might see how I feel about it in the morning. I dont even know what sensitivity those tests have


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Wooooow so many xmas eve :bfp: congrats to you all what a xmas pressie :thumbsup:

and Just Married owww keep us updated :dust: xx


----------



## mrsessex

victorial8 said:


> I did think about waiting till Sunday, im not sure if I will manage to hold out haha. Might see how I feel about it in the morning. I dont even know what sensitivity those tests have

 I would say they might have a 25-50thingy test sensitivity....so if you do have a faint line...thats pretty good going! ..

if it were me id hang on till sunday :D... but then i never test anyway :haha: cant stand it..too scary! id rather be a whole week late before i test ..in a minority i know :blush:


----------



## victorial8

mrsessex said:


> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> I did think about waiting till Sunday, im not sure if I will manage to hold out haha. Might see how I feel about it in the morning. I dont even know what sensitivity those tests have
> 
> I would say they might have a 25-50thingy test sensitivity....so if you do have a faint line...thats pretty good going! ..
> 
> if it were me id hang on till sunday :D... but then i never test anyway :haha: cant stand it..too scary! id rather be a whole week late before i test ..in a minority i know :blush:Click to expand...


how many dpo are you just now?


----------



## mrsessex

Im 14 dpo :) according to this online calculator thing

But could also be 12 dpo

:wacko:

Not testing until well into next week if period doesnt come x


----------



## victorial8

You have a lot more will power than me then. Fingers crossed for you hun, I really hope this is it for you x x x


----------



## mrsessex

As they say

A line...is a line...is a line!!!

If you have a line id say you have your :bfp:


!!!!!!!


----------



## victorial8

God I hope so!!! Will keep you updated x


----------



## Aster

Fingers crossed for you honey! 

I am 2 days late now and was convinced I was out but have bought a digi to do in the mmorning... I need that yes or no so I don't deliberate over lines! :winkwink: 

Am saying a lot of prays for our christmas miracles girlies!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

justmarried said:


> hello:hi: the :witch: was due yesterday and still no sign i tested first thing this morning and got :bfn: so ill keep u updated.x.x.x.x




victorial8 said:


> God I hope so!!! Will keep you updated x

i had a :bfn: when i preg with my daughter.... few days later i got a very very faint pink line.... went to dr's and she confirmed it but said i was quite early as it was faint... 

Fingers crossed for you... but as mrsessex says a faint line is normally a pos xx


----------



## ArmyWife0710

I'm okay if I don't get my BFP but I just get a little giddy every time I log on to my control panel and see that the number has gone up.


----------



## live_in_hope

ArmyWife0710 said:


> I'm okay if I don't get my BFP but I just get a little giddy every time I log on to my control panel and see that the number has gone up.

Aww I know, they're coming in aren't they, these BFP's!! :happydance: so many ladies are testing today and 2moro, so I'm hoping they'll be loads more to add to it soon, fingers crossed that it includes you too!! xx


----------



## Aster

My time has come! I just did the digi (was up at dawn :roll: ) and I got my BFP!!!! There in black and white! 
Think I am still in shock... :winkwink:


----------



## mrsessex

Awwww so pleased for you :dance:!!!!!

Enjoy every minute! Wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## victorial8

Congrats hun, thats great news!!!!

I did a digi this morning and it said not pregnant, did another Boots test and got another faint line. Looks like im just gonna have to wait this one out and see what happens!!!


----------



## mrsessex

Those digi tests are something like 100 ml!!! 
I'd say you are preg with :baby:

A line is a line!

Merry Christmas!

My lazy kids are still asleep!!!! On crimbo morning can you believe!! It's 7.54 and in my day I awake at 4am :haha:


----------



## victorial8

OH, I forgot, MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!! I have just decided that I AM pregnant, this is the start of it for me and I just had a cry I am so bloomin happy, STICK PLEASE LITTLE ONE!!!! 

Cant believe your kids are still sleeping Mrs Essex, I dont have any (until this one is about August/September :) :) ) and I was up at 7 :)


----------



## mrsessex

Yes be excited!!!!!

A line even faint is pregnant :hugs:

I'm gonna wake kids up now this is ridic!!!

Have a good day xxxxx :) :)


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Aster*
on your
*CHRISTMAS*
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: our first christmas BFP!!! Merry Christmas and congratulations to Aster! May this be the start of many!! 

Have a lovely day everybody :hugs: xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Congratulations xx


----------



## sma1588

dont know if i posted in this one but AF got me 3 days ago so cd 3 for me. im gonna take clomid cd 3-7 this time instead of 2-6





merry christmas every1


----------



## live_in_hope

victorial8 said:


> OH, I forgot, MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!! I have just decided that I AM pregnant, this is the start of it for me and I just had a cry I am so bloomin happy, STICK PLEASE LITTLE ONE!!!!
> 
> Cant believe your kids are still sleeping Mrs Essex, I dont have any (until this one is about August/September :) :) ) and I was up at 7 :)

:wohoo:

congratulations!! mrsessex is right a line is a line, sorry I didnt post this morning!!! I'm going to add you as a christmas BFP :thumbup: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
victorial8*
on your
*CHRISTMAS*
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## victorial8

Thank you, I am so chuffed. Good luck to everyone else x x x x


----------



## Phantom

Got My BFP!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## punk_chick

I didn't get my BFP instead AF decided to come for Christmas dinner lol well here's to trying again next month and if my calculations are correct I'll be ovulating on my OH birthday :)


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Phantom*
on your
*CHRISTMAS*
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## want2bamum86

congrats hunni xxxxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

V, we should change this to a new years :bfp: list :winkwink: what do you reckon??
January 2011 bfps ........ :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsessex

Good idea Sarah!

X


----------



## Phantom

Thank you so much! It's so cool to see so many :bfp: on the first page. And I'm finally one of them! I DO believe in Santa now.


----------



## victorial8

Phantom said:


> Thank you so much! It's so cool to see so many :bfp: on the first page. And I'm finally one of them! I DO believe in Santa now.


Congrats hun x x
How many dpo are you now then? Or should I say how far gone are you? :) :)


----------



## want2bamum86

how many is that now?


----------



## live_in_hope

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> V, we should change this to a new years :bfp: list :winkwink: what do you reckon??
> January 2011 bfps ........ :dust: :dust:

Yer I did think that but I dont know, with it being a present from santa....but! I will obviously add people who get their BFP's after conceiving before xmas but didnt find out until after.... like if I ovd yesterday and found out I was pregnant early jan, then I'd say I got my bfp for xmas.....does that make sense? lol:dohh: no chance of that for me now though, but for others hopefully! :thumbup:

Got my first +opk today so hopefully should Ov 2moro on CD22!!lol xx


----------



## mrsessex

It does make sense V :D but say I was preg now.... And tested new years day.... And got a pos... I'd call that my New Year bfp lol Xmas has been and gone now in my head :haha: but that's just my way of thinking :haha:

You do what you like to your thread though :D I have strange way of thinking prob :rofl:


----------



## live_in_hope

oh yer true!! :dohh: 

It's a shame, but think it's nearly time this thread comes to an end :cry: as santa has been and gone. I'll give people a couple of weeks to get in touch as to whether they got their present from Santa, then guess that'll be it! Could start another one in for next xmas, but will leave it until end of Oct like this one! xx


----------



## mrsessex

Yes :) another Xmas thread next OCT v cool!

Your next one could be " Easter bunnies" ;) xxx


----------



## live_in_hope

oh yeah! Thats a good idea!! ooh ooh, valentines day too!! :cloud9: lol I'm on the list for that one!!


----------



## mrsessex

Yea Valentines! Good to have little goals! Hey include me on thst too missy!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

will do!! My laptop just crashed whilst on google images!!??? :shrug: whoops!! xx


----------



## ArmyWife0710

Boo! BFN the last couple of days confirmed by Aunt Flo arriving right on schedule. This is such a huge learning experience and I'm really thankful for this site... Such a cute idea to have little holiday goals! Feels like less pressure for some odd reason plus you're too busy enjoying the holiday to obsess/let it get you down.


----------



## live_in_hope

ArmyWife0710 said:


> Boo! BFN the last couple of days confirmed by Aunt Flo arriving right on schedule. This is such a huge learning experience and I'm really thankful for this site... Such a cute idea to have little holiday goals! Feels like less pressure for some odd reason plus you're too busy enjoying the holiday to obsess/let it get you down.


Sorry she got you hunny, but pleased you've not let it get to you and hope that you've still had a good xmas!! xx
Yer I feel the same, aswell as seeing others getting their BFP's, that makes me feel good too and that one day my name will be next to a BFP and people will be happy for me :happydance::hugs:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

yayyyyyyyy for a Valentines :bfp: list!!! 

id see it if i got a bfp this cycle it would be a new years bfp.... Santa has hibernated now until next year :haha: x


----------



## fisher640

Santa let me down. But I'd be excites to join ur Valentines list! AF starting today. BFN @ 12dpo, AF is right on schedule.


----------



## live_in_hope

aww sorry hunny :nope: yer come and join me on the valentines thread :hugs: xx


----------



## want2bamum86

had a big scare last night


----------



## live_in_hope

want2bamum86 said:


> had a big scare last night

oh no, everything alright?? xx


----------



## want2bamum86

yh everything ok 2day had really big pain shooting thro my pelvis was really scared had job to move and cudnt sleep


----------



## live_in_hope

oh dear, well so long as your alright today thats the main thing xx


----------



## hope4bump

im out, witch got me :(


----------



## want2bamum86

yh stll cant believe im having a baby oh cried when i told him and now wants to wrap me up in cotton wool


----------



## trying 4 3rd

The :witch: got me yesterday. :cry:. Congrats to all the :bfp:s and GL to all the testers. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## katy1984

the :witch: made an appearance today!! :( there's always next month, going to try my cbfm for the first time xx


----------



## victorial8

My little bean wasnt meant to be here, started bleeing and getting bad pain early this morning. Gutted :(


----------



## grandbleu

victorial8 said:


> My little bean wasnt meant to be here, started bleeing and getting bad pain early this morning. Gutted :(

Honey - I just wanted to say how sorry I am for you and your OH and your little baby. There's lots of support here for miscarriages and trying after a loss - I know it's been helpful to me. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh no Victoria :hugs:

I'm so sorry :sad2: is there anything the docs can do??

xxx


----------



## mrsessex

victorial8 said:


> My little bean wasnt meant to be here, started bleeing and getting bad pain early this morning. Gutted :(

:hugs::hugs:
Xxxxx
Xxxxx

So sorry x


----------



## want2bamum86

im sorry victoria xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

So sorry xxxxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

victorial8 said:


> My little bean wasnt meant to be here, started bleeing and getting bad pain early this morning. Gutted :(

so sorry to hear about your little bean :hugs: xx


----------



## Kellar

af hasnt showed yet. Will be testing tomorrow!!!!


----------



## buggy

Got my bfp yesterday!!!! Can't believe it!!


----------



## Daniele89

AF was due for me on the 18th ! have really sore boobs and im so tired all the time :/ ... Gonna try get out 2morrow n get a test  

Good Luck 2 everyone waitin to test and a H+H 9 months to those who got there BFP! 

:dust: :dust: xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## live_in_hope

Kellar said:


> af hasnt showed yet. Will be testing tomorrow!!!!

Oooh good luck Kellar, keep us posted!! xx



buggy said:


> Got my bfp yesterday!!!! Can't believe it!!

:happydance: Fantastic news!! great!! :wohoo: congratulations and we wish you both a happy and healthy 9 months xx



Daniele89 said:


> AF was due for me on the 18th ! have really sore boobs and im so tired all the time :/ ... Gonna try get out 2morrow n get a test
> 
> Good Luck 2 everyone waitin to test and a H+H 9 months to those who got there BFP!
> 
> :dust: :dust: xoxoxoxoxoxoxox

wow, so your super late!! Fingers crossed for you, sounds promising!! :happydance: let us know when you find out!! xx


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
buggy*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Good luck girls xxxx


----------



## MsJMouse

I o'd late in december so instead of AF due on Xmas it is now due New Year's Eve (tomorrow).

Got a faint line on a cheapie this morning at 12dpo - I think?? So will test with a FRER tomorrow and FX'd it is a real line.

Congrats to all the BFPs and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## live_in_hope

MsJMouse said:


> I o'd late in december so instead of AF due on Xmas it is now due New Year's Eve (tomorrow).
> 
> Got a faint line on a cheapie this morning at 12dpo - I think?? So will test with a FRER tomorrow and FX'd it is a real line.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs and :dust: to everyone else.

ooh sounds very promising!! Keep us posted!! xx


----------



## Stash777

Had af induced mid december. Go in for preg test in two weeks and then round one of clomid.


----------



## live_in_hope

good luck hunny!! sending lots of baby :dust: your way xx


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i think i have a few more days untill i O again...cd 8 for me i O'd on cd 12 last cycle so hopefully its the same this time


----------



## MsJMouse

Did another IC last night and DH agreed that he could see a faint second line!! :happydance:

So I did a FRER and another IC (just couldn't help myself :blush:) this morning and they are both :bfp:

A bit shocked as I wasn't really expecting it - just thought I would test to see if I could have a glass of wine tonight at a NYE bash. Guess I won't be drinking after all. 

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## grandbleu

MsJMouse said:


> Did another IC last night and DH agreed that he could see a faint second line!! :happydance:
> 
> So I did a FRER and another IC (just couldn't help myself :blush:) this morning and they are both :bfp:
> 
> A bit shocked as I wasn't really expecting it - just thought I would test to see if I could have a glass of wine tonight at a NYE bash. Guess I won't be drinking after all.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.


CONGRATULATIONS! and a happy new year to you and your new little baby.


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
MsJMouse*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Got My :bfp: yesterday... 9weeks 6days after vasectomy reversal We are so so pleased xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey ladies :hi:

Just to give a final "christmas list" update (I know you know this live_in_hope) but no BFP for me!! Though, I have just seen that we have a new thread, so will pop in there to aim for the next milestone :D

Congratulations to ALL the lovely ladies who Santa gave an extra special gift to this year, wishing you all a happy and healthy 9mths xxxxx


----------



## mrsessex

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Got My :bfp: yesterday... 9weeks 6days after vasectomy reversal We are so so pleased xxxxxxxxx

This has to be in the world records of fastest bfp after a vas rev!!!!

:D :D :D

:hugs:

:dance: :yipee: 

:kiss:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

mrsessex said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Got My :bfp: yesterday... 9weeks 6days after vasectomy reversal We are so so pleased xxxxxxxxx
> 
> This has to be in the world records of fastest bfp after a vas rev!!!!
> 
> :D :D :D
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :dance: :yipee:
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Awwww thank you :hugs: Now i know why the surgeon was arrogant,,,, He is bloody fab at his job :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Got My :bfp: yesterday... 9weeks 6days after vasectomy reversal We are so so pleased xxxxxxxxx

Wow what a blessing - Congratulations!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
MRSRICHRS2K*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:happydance: :happydance:*9 WEEKS 6 DAYS AFTER VR *:happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
Mrs Poppy*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## live_in_hope

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
*Congratulations to
trixie15*
on your
:happydance::happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
XXX

:hugs:

:flower:

_We would like to wish you both all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!! wooo!_​


----------



## want2bamum86

ne1 else got craviings yet?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi I thought I'd already let you know but there's no :hugs: next to my name! :witch: got me! :cry:


----------



## want2bamum86

awww pttc sorry xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Santa did'nt bring a BFP for Me, but we possibly got a New Years bub in the works, its too early but I'm back trying again WOOOHOOOO... Now the dreaded 2ww, AF due on the 12th or 13th I forget... lol

Congrats to all the ladies who got there Christmas Wish... Happy New Year... :)


----------



## want2bamum86

fx hunni x


----------



## live_in_hope

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi I thought I'd already let you know but there's no :hugs: next to my name! :witch: got me! :cry:

sorry to hear she got you this month hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Jungle_rats

No BFP for me either, that Santa's a meanie!! Hoping for a good start to the New Year.

Good luck to all you 2WWs!


----------

